# All Things Beautylish



## shellygrrl (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautylish carries mid-range brands like Too Faced and Anastasia Beverly Hills, high end brands like Charlotte Tilbury and By Terry, niche brands like OCC and Sugarpill, skincare brands like Eve Lom and Mila Moursi, and brush brands like Wayne Goss, Rae Morris, Billy B, and Chikuhodo. Whatever they carry, talk about it here!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jan 20, 2016)

Yay!! I love Beautylish! Does anyone know the exact date that they will be releasing the Natasha Denona palettes


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jan 20, 2016)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Yay!! I love Beautylish! Does anyone know the exact date that they will be releasing the Natasha Denona palettes



You can sign up for early access on their site right now and they'll send you an email when they launch. I've signed up for early access for a lot of products and I don't think it's ever been more than a week of waiting, so I'd expect them to launch early next week at the latest.

ETA: So glad we have a Beautylish thread now! They've quickly become my favourite online store.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone used the Natadha Denona face glow foundation? I'm looking for more opinions!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 21, 2016)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Yay!! I love Beautylish! Does anyone know the exact date that they will be releasing the Natasha Denona palettes





Alysse011 said:


> Has anyone used the Natadha Denona face glow foundation? I'm looking for more opinions!



I think they will be getting the palettes either by the end of this week, or sometime next week, as I keep harassing them about it lol.  They said the package is in transit to them, so they're just waiting patiently.

I have the face glow foundation and wore it for two days now (received it on Tuesday), and it's nice!  The coverage is quite light, so if you have trouble areas that you want to cover up, then it may not be great for that.  I applied it with a beautyblender though so that may have sheered it out a lot.  I'm waiting for a brush set from Natasha Denona which should hopefully get here by Saturday, maybe latest Monday, and I will try applying it with a brush which I think yields more coverage.  I bought shade 20 and I am light with yellow/olive undertones and it's a perfect match!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 21, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> You can sign up for early access on their site right now and they'll send you an email when they launch. I've signed up for early access for a lot of products and I don't think it's ever been more than a week of waiting, so I'd expect them to launch early next week at the latest.
> 
> ETA: *So glad we have a Beautylish thread now! They've quickly become my favourite online store.*



Ditto!  And that's despite no rewards and no cash back (though I would be extremely happy if one or both of those become a thing).


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I think they will be getting the palettes either by the end of this week, or sometime next week, as I keep harassing them about it lol.  They said the package is in transit to them, so they're just waiting patiently.
> 
> I have the face glow foundation and wore it for two days now (received it on Tuesday), and it's nice!  The coverage is quite light, so if you have trouble areas that you want to cover up, then it may not be great for that.  I applied it with a beautyblender though so that may have sheered it out a lot.  I'm waiting for a brush set from Natasha Denona which should hopefully get here by Saturday, maybe latest Monday, and I will try applying it with a brush which I think yields more coverage.  I bought shade 20 and I am light with yellow/olive undertones and it's a perfect match!



Thank you!! I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on it soon.


----------



## Beautybee (Jan 21, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I think they will be getting the palettes either by the end of this week, or sometime next week, as I keep harassing them about it lol.  They said the package is in transit to them, so they're just waiting patiently.
> 
> I think it will be soon. Last week I as able to order couple blushes due to a glitch on the website. They email me and said they will ship my order as soon as the products came in. Last night beautylish email me and said the products are in and my order is ready to be ship. It shipped last night!


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 21, 2016)

Beautybee said:


> Sabrunka said:
> 
> 
> > I think they will be getting the palettes either by the end of this week, or sometime next week, as I keep harassing them about it lol.  They said the package is in transit to them, so they're just waiting patiently.
> ...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2016)

So glad we have this thread! I'll be picking up 3 of the quints for ND when they launch (hopefully they don't s/o super quick.) Not sure if I'll really get use out of the large palettes. Too bad, they're a good deal per shadow. I wish there was a third option. I like about 1/2 of the shadows from each palette. 

I'm tempted for her blushes too.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 22, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> so glad we have this thread! I'll be picking up 3 of the quints for nd when they launch (hopefully they don't s/o super quick.) not sure if i'll really get use out of the large palettes. Too bad, they're a good deal per shadow. *i wish there was a third option. I like about 1/2 of the shadows from each palette*.
> 
> I'm tempted for her blushes too.



this!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 22, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So glad we have this thread! I'll be picking up 3 of the quints for ND when they launch (hopefully they don't s/o super quick.) Not sure if I'll really get use out of the large palettes. Too bad, they're a good deal per shadow. I wish there was a third option. I like about 1/2 of the shadows from each palette.
> 
> I'm tempted for her blushes too.





boschicka said:


> this!!!



On her site she has a x10 palette...maybe they will get this one, too?


Oh goodness.  I'm seriously considering the large purple-blue palette....


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> On her site she has a x10 palette...maybe they will get this one, too?
> 
> 
> Oh goodness.  I'm seriously considering the large purple-blue palette....



Hmm, hope they do! and you should totally DO IT!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> this!!!



(ps, how the heck does one multi-quote?? it kept erasing my previous post.)

definitely agree. I would have died over a warm browns palette with a few purples. I nearly never use blues/greens. But I looooooove browns, purples, golds, silvers, and taupes! That would be my dream palette of hers in the large size!


----------



## Shars (Jan 22, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So glad we have this thread! I'll be picking up 3 of the quints for ND when they launch (hopefully they don't s/o super quick.) Not sure if I'll really get use out of the large palettes. Too bad, they're a good deal per shadow. *I wish there was a third option. I like about 1/2 of the shadows from each palette. *
> 
> I'm tempted for her blushes too.



I'm with you on that! I want just the right half of the greens and half of the blues/purples lol.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 22, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> (ps, how the heck does one multi-quote?? it kept erasing my previous post.)
> 
> definitely agree. I would have died over a warm browns palette with a few purples. I nearly never use blues/greens. But I looooooove browns, purples, golds, silvers, and taupes! That would be my dream palette of hers in the large size!



Use the quote bubble with a plus sign for the earlier quotes and the regular quote bubble for the last one if that makes sense.  So when I quoted you, and bos, I used quote+ for you then regular quote for her, and it showed both.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm interested in a couple of Natasha Denona's eye shadow palettes (5x) and one of the blush duos (probably the antique rose/pink one).


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm with you on that! I want just the right half of the greens and half of the blues/purples lol.



lmao, YEP! That's me rn. I actttttttttualllllllllllyyyyyyy might pick up Green/Brown. I'm wanting quints 2, 4, and 13. Green/Brown has all of the 5 shades in #13, 2 shades from #4, and 1 from #2.

Where as Purple/Blue only has: 0 from #13, 2 from #4, and 3 from #2.

CS at beautylish also said to go with green/brown if you like more warm colors. 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> Use the quote bubble with a plus sign for the earlier quotes and the regular quote bubble for the last one if that makes sense.  So when I quoted you, and bos, I used quote+ for you then regular quote for her, and it showed both.



YES! Thank you!!!! 




bunnypoet said:


> I'm interested in a couple of Natasha Denona's eye shadow palettes (5x) and one of the blush duos (probably the antique rose/pink one).



I'm eyeing up the same blush duo!! Looks soooooo pretty.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2016)

I think this excerpt (below) from this blog post: http://www.blushedandbronzed.com/natasha-denona-palette-review-and-swatches/ totally convinced me to bite the bullet and get one of large palettes. I'm leaning green/brown I think. 

_"Let’s do a little Makeup Math: 28 shades for $239 comes out to $8.34 per shadow. If you were to buy the 5 pan palette you get 5 shades for $48, which is $9.60 per shadow. I think that’s an exceptional value considering her single eye shadows range anywhere from $25-$29.

Let’s also think about how many grams per eye shadow you get! Each Natasha shadow contains 2.5 grams. Compared to a MAC eye shadow, which is 1.3 grams, you get nearly TWICE as much product. Makeupgeek eye shadows give you 1.8 grams. So, let’s calculate…if you bought the 28 pan Natasha Denona palette, each eye shadow would cost you $2.50 per gram. A MAC eye shadow will cost you (pan form)$7.69 per gram and a Makeupgeek eye shadow (pan form) will cost you $3.33 per gram."_

I was like... OKAY, OKAY. JUST TAKE MY MONEY!!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok so I finally got all my items from the orders I placed with natasha denona!  I copied this look from the video that Natasha Denona has up on Youtube, I think it’s her basic glow look. All Natasha Denona items I used in my photos are ones from that tutorial. Maybe next time I'll apply some concealer under my eyes and wear a peachy neutral lip!  I used her glow foundation in shade 20, cream glow 01, powder glow 01, moonstone eyeshadow and blush duo in #10.  I'm also wearing guerlain bronzer and tarte mascara!




View attachment 51640




Ugh! All sideways, wtf... Sorry lol.  This time I applied the foundation with the natasha denona brush #19 and it's much better than applying with a beautyblender!


----------



## strbuks77 (Jan 23, 2016)

Not sure why it's sideways but, I picked up the green Natasha Denona Palette from the beautylish booth at IMATS last weekend. Let me tell you it is gorgeous! I am in love with this palette! I haven't used any other shadows since I got this! Definitely worth the money to me! It comes out to be $8 a shadow for this palette.


----------



## strbuks77 (Jan 23, 2016)

This this is so gorgeous on you!! I tested out the foundation at IMATS. The problem is I'm a mix of 2 colors to get my shade. I didn't want to get 2 foundations, so I passed on them. I still will probably get at least the glow stick. I truly wished they had my shade in one foundation, cause I would have gotten it. It's so beautiful on you!!! 






Sabrunka said:


> Ok so I finally got all my items from the orders I placed with natasha denona!  I copied this look from the video that Natasha Denona has up on Youtube, I think it’s her basic glow look. All Natasha Denona items I used in my photos are ones from that tutorial. Maybe next time I'll apply some concealer under my eyes and wear a peachy neutral lip!  I used her glow foundation in shade 20, cream glow 01, powder glow 01, moonstone eyeshadow and blush duo in #10.  I'm also wearing guerlain bronzer and tarte mascara!
> 
> 
> View attachment 51639
> ...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ok so I finally got all my items from the orders I placed with natasha denona!  I copied this look from the video that Natasha Denona has up on Youtube, I think it’s her basic glow look. All Natasha Denona items I used in my photos are ones from that tutorial. Maybe next time I'll apply some concealer under my eyes and wear a peachy neutral lip!  I used her glow foundation in shade 20, cream glow 01, powder glow 01, moonstone eyeshadow and blush duo in #10.  I'm also wearing guerlain bronzer and tarte mascara!
> 
> 
> View attachment 51639
> ...



YESSSSSSSSS. So stunning!!! I have the foundation and I'm not 1,000% in love with it. Maybe i'm just not applying it well. What does the #19 look like? I've got a ton of foundation brushes I could try with it. It's a little too thick for the Artis oval 7 brush, I felt like I was pulling at my face.



strbuks77 said:


> View attachment 51642
> 
> Not sure why it's sideways but, I picked up the green Natasha Denona Palette from the beautylish booth at IMATS last weekend. Let me tell you it is gorgeous! I am in love with this palette! I haven't used any other shadows since I got this! Definitely worth the money to me! It comes out to be $8 a shadow for this palette.



I'm in looooooooove, yes!! I've decided. I'm definitely getting this when it launches on beautylish


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 23, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ok so I finally got all my items from the orders I placed with natasha denona!  I copied this look from the video that Natasha Denona has up on Youtube, I think it’s her basic glow look. All Natasha Denona items I used in my photos are ones from that tutorial. Maybe next time I'll apply some concealer under my eyes and wear a peachy neutral lip!  I used her glow foundation in shade 20, cream glow 01, powder glow 01, moonstone eyeshadow and blush duo in #10.  I'm also wearing guerlain bronzer and tarte mascara!
> 
> 
> View attachment 51639
> ...



You look like one of her models in the middle pic.  You've sold me on this, but they're out of my shade.  I'm also wanting to try the new NARS tinted moisturizer, so I can wait.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 23, 2016)

strbuks77 said:


> This this is so gorgeous on you!! I tested out the foundation at IMATS. The problem is I'm a mix of 2 colors to get my shade. I didn't want to get 2 foundations, so I passed on them. I still will probably get at least the glow stick. I truly wished they had my shade in one foundation, cause I would have gotten it. It's so beautiful on you!!!





laurennnxox said:


> YESSSSSSSSS. So stunning!!! I have the foundation and I'm not 1,000% in love with it. Maybe i'm just not applying it well. What does the #19 look like? I've got a ton of foundation brushes I could try with it. It's a little too thick for the Artis oval 7 brush, I felt like I was pulling at my face.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in looooooooove, yes!! I've decided. I'm definitely getting this when it launches on beautylish





GreenEyedAllie said:


> You look like one of her models in the middle pic.  You've sold me on this, but they're out of my shade.  I'm also wanting to try the new NARS tinted moisturizer, so I can wait.



Thanks everyone! You're all too sweet .  The brush #19 is a flat ended, dense, synthetic hair brush.  I can't say it's so dense to the point it feels stiff, it does have some give to it.  I definitely preferred using that to my beautyblender!  And omg I want both of the large palettes, ugh! They are just SO BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2016)

strbuks77 said:


> View attachment 51642
> 
> Not sure why it's sideways but, I picked up the green Natasha Denona Palette from the beautylish booth at IMATS last weekend. Let me tell you it is gorgeous! I am in love with this palette! I haven't used any other shadows since I got this! Definitely worth the money to me! It comes out to be $8 a shadow for this palette.



Say whattt??? Beautylish actually had stuff other than Bioderma at their booth? lol How much was the palette at IMATS?


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's some makeup porn (aka my ND collection). The brushes are decent, but I wish the big white one was softer!  It works well for bronzer though, so maybe it wouldn't work AS well if it was softer lol.  The foundation brush is great, and I LOVE the blush brush! Super soft! The eyebrow one is awesome as well, and I have yet to try all the eye ones.  I have wayne goss and hakuhodo brushes that I love but I'll see how these compare.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 23, 2016)

You look great.



Sabrunka said:


> Ok so I finally got all my items from the orders I placed with natasha denona!  I copied this look from the video that Natasha Denona has up on Youtube, I think it’s her basic glow look. All Natasha Denona items I used in my photos are ones from that tutorial. Maybe next time I'll apply some concealer under my eyes and wear a peachy neutral lip!  I used her glow foundation in shade 20, cream glow 01, powder glow 01, moonstone eyeshadow and blush duo in #10.  I'm also wearing guerlain bronzer and tarte mascara!
> 
> 
> View attachment 51639
> ...



Thanks for the pic.
This is the one I'm leaning towards but I kinda like both.


strbuks77 said:


> View attachment 51642
> 
> Not sure why it's sideways but, I picked up the green Natasha Denona Palette from the beautylish booth at IMATS last weekend. Let me tell you it is gorgeous! I am in love with this palette! I haven't used any other shadows since I got this! Definitely worth the money to me! It comes out to be $8 a shadow for this palette.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 23, 2016)

Ooh that blush looks nice.


			
				Sabrunk
a;2713033 said:
			
		

> View attachment 51647
> View attachment 51648
> 
> 
> Here's some makeup porn. Enjoy my ND collection ������������������


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 23, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ok so I finally got all my items from the orders I placed with natasha denona!  I copied this look from the video that Natasha Denona has up on Youtube, I think it’s her basic glow look. All Natasha Denona items I used in my photos are ones from that tutorial. Maybe next time I'll apply some concealer under my eyes and wear a peachy neutral lip!  I used her glow foundation in shade 20, cream glow 01, powder glow 01, moonstone eyeshadow and blush duo in #10.  I'm also wearing guerlain bronzer and tarte mascara!
> 
> 
> View attachment 51639
> ...


 You look amazing!!



strbuks77 said:


> View attachment 51642
> 
> Not sure why it's sideways but, I picked up the green Natasha Denona Palette from the beautylish booth at IMATS last weekend. Let me tell you it is gorgeous! I am in love with this palette! I haven't used any other shadows since I got this! Definitely worth the money to me! It comes out to be $8 a shadow for this palette.


I'm really putting some coin away to get my hands on the cool palette. Some said the quality was as good as the MUFE Artist shadows.




So glad we have a beautylish thread.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm SO glad Beautylish is carrying Natasha Denona products and will expand to carry her eyeshadows, blushes etc. I have the cream highlighter, Glow Powder, THREE blush duos and the 5 pan eyeshadow palette in #13. I'm obsessed with everything; the only thing holding me back was the international shipping, but with Beautylish's help, it won't be a problem anymore!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 24, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> You look amazing!!
> 
> 
> I'm really putting some coin away to get my hands on the cool palette. Some said the quality was as good as the MUFE Artist shadows.
> ...




Lol thanks, and that was me who said that! They are super comparable, and I can't wait to try more shadows


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 24, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I'm SO glad Beautylish is carrying Natasha Denona products and will expand to carry her eyeshadows, blushes etc. I have the cream highlighter, Glow Powder, THREE blush duos and the 5 pan eyeshadow palette in #13. I'm obsessed with everything; the only thing holding me back was the international shipping, but with Beautylish's help, it won't be a problem anymore!!



Good to know you like everything.


----------



## Haven (Jan 24, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ok so I finally got all my items from the orders I placed with natasha denona!  I copied this look from the video that Natasha Denona has up on Youtube, I think it’s her basic glow look. All Natasha Denona items I used in my photos are ones from that tutorial. Maybe next time I'll apply some concealer under my eyes and wear a peachy neutral lip!  I used her glow foundation in shade 20, cream glow 01, powder glow 01, moonstone eyeshadow and blush duo in #10.  I'm also wearing guerlain bronzer and tarte mascara!
> View attachment 51639
> View attachment 51640
> View attachment 51641
> ...


You look amazing!


----------



## strbuks77 (Jan 26, 2016)

It was regular price. They said since they were just introducing Natasha Denona to the US with IMATS nothing was discounted. They had her whole line. I didn't see any of their normal products. 



Shars said:


> Say whattt??? Beautylish actually had stuff other than Bioderma at their booth? lol How much was the palette at IMATS?


----------



## strbuks77 (Jan 26, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> You look great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I wanted both as well! If it was discounted at IMATS I would have gotten both, since they weren't I picked up the one I wanted the most! Definitely will be saving for that second palette! The formulation of these shadows are to die for! I think for me the formulation is so different and sets these shadows apart from others. I am LOVING them!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 26, 2016)

So, I saw Tati's YT review on these palettes. She made a big deal about Talc being one of the top ingredients (it might have even been #1). She was all: "Don't rush out to get these... they're not really worth it." But when she was swatching on her arm she was fawning and drooling over, like, 80% of the shades and praised their quality. Her video left me more confused. Like, are you loving these shadows or not? People in the comments were livid that there is Talc as a main ingredient, because of it being a filler (in their words) and thus feel like the shadows shouldn't be so expensive. Everyone else who has these shadows besides this video says they love them... What do ya'll think?


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I saw Tati's YT review on these palettes. She made a big deal about Talc being one of the top ingredients (it might have even been #1). She was all: "Don't rush out to get these... they're not really worth it." But when she was swatching on her arm she was fawning and drooling over, like, 80% of the shades and praised their quality. Her video left me more confused. Like, are you loving these shadows or not? People in the comments were livid that there is Talc as a main ingredient, because of it being a filler (in their words) and thus feel like the shadows shouldn't be so expensive. Everyone else who has these shadows besides this video says they love them... What do ya'll think?



Hmmmm. I don't know. I've loved the swatches I've seen but I'm so wary of the IG/YT hype. I'm going to watch some more videos and decide. I know @boschika got one of the 5-pan ones in her Beautylish lucky bag and I'm pretty sure she said she was impressed with the shadows. Beautylish sent me an email a few minutes saying their shipment has been delayed by two weeks so they're not going to have them in stock until mid-February! They're going to have a private sale for 36 hours tomorrow but I don't want to feel rushed to get the palette I want now... especially since they're permanent. *sigh*


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hmmmm. I don't know. I've loved the swatches I've seen but I'm so wary of the IG/YT hype. I'm going to watch some more videos and decide. I know @boschika got one of the 5-pan ones in her Beautylish lucky bag and I'm pretty sure she said she was impressed with the shadows. Beautylish sent me an email a few minutes saying their shipment has been delayed by two weeks so they're not going to have them in stock until mid-February! They're going to have a private sale for 36 hours tomorrow but I don't want to feel rushed to get the palette I want now... especially since they're permanent. *sigh*



They swatched very nicely.  I haven't tried them on the lid yet.  I'm a little scared of them b/c the texture does feel heavy.  I don't know how to describe it exactly.  Maybe like how the Makeup Geek foiled shadows swatched beautifully for everyone, but then a lot of people had problems with them creasing once on the lid.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 26, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I saw Tati's YT review on these palettes. She made a big deal about Talc being one of the top ingredients (it might have even been #1). She was all: "Don't rush out to get these... they're not really worth it." But when she was swatching on her arm she was fawning and drooling over, like, 80% of the shades and praised their quality. Her video left me more confused. Like, are you loving these shadows or not? People in the comments were livid that there is Talc as a main ingredient, because of it being a filler (in their words) and thus feel like the shadows shouldn't be so expensive. Everyone else who has these shadows besides this video says they love them... What do ya'll think?



Maybe she loves them in spite of them containing talc? I've also seen her video, and she's worn the eyeshadows in other vids since that review, IIRC, so that's what leads me to my conclusion.

I don't own any of the eyeshadows, and given the price of the singles (since I wouldn't purchase a pre-made palette), I'd still skip, I think. Other brands have a wide range of colours and finishes, and for less money.

For some additional comparisons (singles vs singles)...

MUFE shadows have a little less product (2g vs 2.5g) and cost $4 to $8 less than Natasha's singles. Or at price per gram, it's $10.50/gram for MUFE vs. $10-11.60/gram for a Natasha single. Not a huge price difference, that way.

Rouge Bunny Rouge refills are $19 for 2g, or $9.50/gram. Again, not much. (RBR shadows also contain talc as an ingredient.)

Inglot shadows, like Natasha's, come in square pans. They cost $7 each for 2.3g (matte), 2.5g (diamond sparkle), 2.7g (pearl and AMC), or 3.2g (AMC Shine) -- a quarter to a third of the price for close to the same amount of product. Or: ~$3.04/gram for the mattes, $2.80/gram for the diamond sparkles, ~$2.59/gram for the pearls and AMCs, and ~$2.19/gram for the AMC Shines. (Also with talc, second ingredient.) They also cost less, either way, than a Natasha shadow within a large palette. (Inglot's rainbow shadows are $9 each for 2.5g, or $3.60/gram.)


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> They swatched very nicely.  I haven't tried them on the lid yet.  I'm a little scared of them b/c the texture does feel heavy.  I don't know how to describe it exactly.  Maybe like how the Makeup Geek foiled shadows swatched beautifully for everyone, but then a lot of people had problems with them creasing once on the lid.



Hmmm. Or maybe like the MUFE Artist shadows? I think I'm just going to wait until there are more reviews on these before I decide. I am definitely not looking to spend over $200 on a 28 pan palette of shadows I'm not certain are going to move the earth for me lol. Especially given the number of palettes I own as it is! *sigh*


----------



## Shars (Jan 26, 2016)

Found some more reviews and swatches of the 28 pan palettes in case any one is still looking. A few of them have live video swatches as well. Apologies if these have been posted somewhere before:

Blue/Purple 28-pan palette
http://new-makeups.com/purple-palette-blue-natasha-denona-review-swatches.html
http://www.blushedandbronzed.com/natasha-denona-palette-review-and-swatches/

Green 28-pan palette
http://beatfacefridayy.com/2016/01/...asha-denona-28-green-brown-eyeshadow-palette/

5-pan Eyeshadow Palette 10


----------



## powderprincess (Jan 26, 2016)

I emailed beautylish and they are sold out of the 5 pan palettes in 2, 9, and 4.  I'm so disappointed.  She said they will get them when they receive the rest of their shipment in two weeks.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 26, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I saw Tati's YT review on these palettes. She made a big deal about Talc being one of the top ingredients (it might have even been #1). She was all: "Don't rush out to get these... they're not really worth it." But when she was swatching on her arm she was fawning and drooling over, like, 80% of the shades and praised their quality. Her video left me more confused. Like, are you loving these shadows or not? People in the comments were livid that there is Talc as a main ingredient, because of it being a filler (in their words) and thus feel like the shadows shouldn't be so expensive. Everyone else who has these shadows besides this video says they love them... What do ya'll think?



I was a bit confused by the review too.  She seemed to really like it but then seemed to say you don't need it at the end.  Hmm.  Well, I guess no one really needs any thing so . . .  But the swatches were quite helpful.  I don't know anything about ingredients.  I just know I'm a shimmer freak so these seem right up my alley.



strbuks77 said:


> Yes, I wanted both as well! If it was discounted at IMATS I would have gotten both, since they weren't I picked up the one I wanted the most! Definitely will be saving for that second palette! The formulation of these shadows are to die for! I think for me the formulation is so different and sets these shadows apart from others. I am LOVING them!!!



Great to know. I love new textures and formulas.   I'm in for at least one.  I have a nice credit that I'm saving for it.  If I can, I will get the second.  With the update. I don't know if I'll be able to get it tomorrow.  The time is not convenient for me.  Too busy at work around that time.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2016)

A review of the big palette and a few other products on a deeper skin tone.

https://youtu.be/DORkSamQ0Og?t=4m49s


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2016)

I think I'm just going to go for it! (green/brown that is) Beautylish has amazing CS and if I don't like it I can always return it. Plus their payment plan's make it really manageable. It would be like $77 for three months, which is easy to spread out on paychecks. I had inquired about them a while back, and one of the CS team members has been in touch via email. She said the private sale is just going to be their left over inventory from IMATs so she anticipates it selling out quick. I won't panic over it, since they're perm. But if I can nab it-- I will.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 27, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I think I'm just going to go for it! (green/brown that is) Beautylish has amazing CS and if I don't like it I can always return it. Plus their payment plan's make it really manageable. It would be like $77 for three months, which is easy to spread out on paychecks. I had inquired about them a while back, and one of the CS team members has been in touch via email. She said the private sale is just going to be their left over inventory from IMATs so she anticipates it selling out quick. I won't panic over it, since they're perm. But if I can nab it-- I will.



I'm the opposite.  I think I've talked myself out of a big palette.  I wanted the #2 quint, but apparently those are SO for today's release.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm the opposite.  I think I've talked myself out of a big palette.  I wanted the #2 quint, but apparently those are SO for today's release.



Ahh no! That sucks, #2 seems like a popular one. It looks super pretty. I wanted #4, but it doesn't have a matte shade if I'm remembering correctly so it's not really a palette I can use by itself for travel or what not. I was interested in #13 too, but all of those shades are in the large green/brown-- and for some reason by that shady logic I was able to convince myself to ordering the large one. Were you thinking of getting anything else? Like blushes, etc?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, I think I would like to try her complexion and glow products, but the shades I need are out of stock also.  So I guess I will be waiting a while for my ND haul.  Hopefully next month they will get everything in.  As for the blushes...there are just TOO MANY for me to order blind.  I will wait for the swatching and blogging communities to get caught up there.  I don't exactly have a shortage, lol.

Don't get me wrong.  Both palettes look amazing, and even now my trigger finger is itching....but if I'm honest with myself, I never do well with large palettes.  I always get more use out of small 4/5 shade palettes, and then they're more travel friendly as well.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 27, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Ahh no! That sucks, #2 seems like a popular one. It looks super pretty. I wanted #4, but it doesn't have a matte shade if I'm remembering correctly so it's not really a palette I can use by itself for travel or what not. I was interested in #13 too, but all of those shades are in the large green/brown-- and for some reason by that shady logic I was able to convince myself to ordering the large one. Were you thinking of getting anything else? Like blushes, etc?



Just for you since you're into CP, too.  Maybe you have some or all of these?  Credit Angela Mary Tanner IG User.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Just for you since you're into CP, too.  Maybe you have some or all of these?  Credit Angela Mary Tanner IG User.
> 
> View attachment 51740



Oh, wow! yeah! I need to follow her on IG. I have 3 of these shades. That's good for me. I think there wasn't a lot of #4 palette shades in the large green/brown palette.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yeah, I think I would like to try her complexion and glow products, but the shades I need are out of stock also.  So I guess I will be waiting a while for my ND haul.  Hopefully next month they will get everything in.  As for the blushes...there are just TOO MANY for me to order blind.  I will wait for the swatching and blogging communities to get caught up there.  I don't exactly have a shortage, lol.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  Both palettes look amazing, and even now my trigger finger is itching....but if I'm honest with myself, I never do well with large palettes.  I always get more use out of small 4/5 shade palettes, and then they're more travel friendly as well.



Definitely understandable! I wanted to get antique nude blush duo but I agree-- sooo many options I need swatches. I feel overwhelmed haha. I wish I could see these in person. I love palettes of all sorts, but I agree, size definitely helps. I get the most use out of palettes with about the amount of ABH ones or UDs. I just am admittedly buying a bit into the hype. I hope I like it! I'll definitely need to post swatches and a first impression and review!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hmmm. Or maybe like the MUFE Artist shadows? I think I'm just going to wait until there are more reviews on these before I decide. I am definitely not looking to spend over $200 on a 28 pan palette of shadows I'm not certain are going to move the earth for me lol. Especially given the number of palettes I own as it is! *sigh*



I think more like the.....oh dear.....Coastal Scents Hot Pots single eyeshadow pans!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jan 27, 2016)

The Natasha Denona 'Secret Shop' is open. I got palette's 1, 10 and 12. 

If I like those hopefully I can get 2 and 9 in Feb (not available atm).


----------



## Shars (Jan 27, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Just for you since you're into CP, too.  Maybe you have some or all of these?  Credit Angela Mary Tanner IG User.
> 
> View attachment 51740



Wow! Those are extremely similar! Thanks for posting.



boschicka said:


> I think more like the.....oh dear.....Coastal Scents Hot Pots single eyeshadow pans!



I think I've convinced myself to make my own Inglot palette with the shades I want. I usually buy INglot's stuff at trade shows where it's discounted so it may work better for me. I'm thinking a 40-pan palette with a mixture from each of ND's two 28s. It's mostly the shimmery, metallic shades I'm after anyways.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 27, 2016)

I bit the bullet and got the cool palette just now. I used flex pay so it doesn't hit as hard that I  just spent $240. Like some one said I'll get it now and if I don't like it can return it. I have a feeling I'm going to like it. If I do I will snag the neutral palette later.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 27, 2016)

I added the #8 palette to my bag, but I actually want the #2.  I am so sad they don't have that one for today.  I'm just going to wait and enjoy all the lovely pics I hope you ladies will share.  #8 looks pretty, but it also looks SUPER shimmery (and I like shimmer/glitter).  I wish it had one matte like #2.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 27, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I think I'm just going to go for it! (green/brown that is) Beautylish has amazing CS and if I don't like it I can always return it. Plus their payment plan's make it really manageable. It would be like $77 for three months, which is easy to spread out on paychecks. I had inquired about them a while back, and one of the CS team members has been in touch via email. She said the private sale is just going to be their left over inventory from IMATs so she anticipates it selling out quick. I won't panic over it, since they're perm. But if I can nab it-- I will.



I bought the green/brown palette as well with the flexible payments option! Knowing me, I am going to want all of the palettes eventually, so I decided to go for the big one (spreading out the payments over 3 months made it much more manageable for me). I want the purple/blue big palette as well, but that will have to wait for next month. I'm so excited! Yup, I am prone to giving in to social media hype.


----------



## Shars (Jan 27, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> I bought the green/brown palette as well with the flexible payments option! Knowing me, I am going to want all of the palettes eventually, so I decided to go for the big one (spreading out the payments over 3 months made it much more manageable for me). I want the purple/blue big palette as well, but that will have to wait for next month. I'm so excited! Yup, I am prone to giving in to social media hype.



They only let you have one flexible payment scheme at a time so do keep that in consideration when you set out to buy your next palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> They only let you have one flexible payment scheme at a time so do keep that in consideration when you set out to buy your next palette.



Girl I was going to wait until March to buy the next palette. Lol. I will post swatches as soon as I get it. MAlbert enable you in the process...


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 27, 2016)

I took these impromptu swatch pics for another forum but I just wanted to throw them in here (my skin is dry after bathing the dog in these pictures, so pardon me please!)

The first picture is of the All Over Glow Powder (Dark), Cream Glow (03) and 5 Shadow palette (#13). Colors are more vibrant IRL (for example, the orange is more of a richer, burnt orange).



This second Pic is of 3 blush duos (L-R is #11 Burnt Orange, #17 Fresh Tan and #16 Matte Nude). The blushes are SUPER pigmented (although it may depend on the shade chosen), and a light hand is needed. The lighter half of the duo is a sheer highlighter called 'Tou Tou', which compliments each blush shade beautifully and helps to tone down the intensity of the blush as well as blend any harsh edges.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2016)

I missed it. I figured as much but a schedule change made it so I would be available to order only to have it changed back right at the time. I even set my alarm to ring so I wouldn't forget. I guess I have to learn patience now. Happy for those of you that got your order in. Post swatches and looks so I can get ready.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 27, 2016)

Shars said:


> They only let you have one flexible payment scheme at a time so do keep that in consideration when you set out to buy your next palette.



Thanks for the info! I didn't realize that or else I would have bought both of them at once. :/ I assumed there were no limits (similar to QVC, HSN, etc.).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 27, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I took these impromptu swatch pics for another forum but I just wanted to throw them in here (my skin is dry after bathing the dog in these pictures, so pardon me please!)The first picture is of the All Over Glow Powder (Dark), Cream Glow (03) and 5 Shadow palette (#13). Colors are more vibrant IRL (for example, the orange is more of a richer, burnt orange).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooh the blushes look lovely, particularly the burnt orange. Thanks.


----------



## Shars (Jan 27, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl I was going to wait until March to buy the next palette. Lol. I will post swatches as soon as I get it. MAlbert enable you in the process...



Annnnnnd she's back! lol. I'll await your swatches with bated breath!



bunnypoet said:


> Thanks for the info! I didn't realize that or else I would have bought both of them at once. :/ I assumed there were no limits (similar to QVC, HSN, etc.).



You're welcome. I didn't realise either until I wanted to place an order for something else over the holidays and that's what it said.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 27, 2016)

I grabbed the 5-pan palette #10.  I wanted that one for ages as I LOVE purples and golds!


----------



## powderprincess (Jan 27, 2016)

I can't wait for mid February for the full ND launch at beautylish.  I want 4 of the 5 pan palettes and they are all sold out.  I think this batch is the leftovers from IMATS  These have taken over my lemmings for Tom Ford new quads as these seem higher quality and a lower price point.  I debated getting the 28 green/brown palette and 1 quint, or both 28 pan palettes, but I couldn't justify the price when I don't like green or blue eyeshadow which is almost half of each large palette.  After humming and hawing, I realized 5 quints would cost about the same as one 28 pan palette and I would get 25 shadows that I know I will use, and a variety of browns and purples.  It's still a lot to spend, but they all seem stunning and the quints are travel friendly and coordinated.  I wish the singles were cheaper, but the palettes seem like a great deal.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 27, 2016)

I just submit my name for the big green-brown palette. Might as well purchased the big palette then 3-4 little palettes. I had 3 palettes in my bag and it was coming to 161$ (with taxes and duty) so I think i'm better off with a lot more 28 eyeshadows for 239$ than 15 eyeshadows for 161$ and maybe the CAN$ will be higher in value in February then right now.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 27, 2016)

I think the one 5-pan palette I was leaning towards sold out before I could consider even getting it. Hopefully there will be ample reviews between now and the February launch at Beautylish.


----------



## Haven (Jan 27, 2016)

I signed up to be notified about the release but never received an email. Did I miss something? Or was this a different secret release? So confused


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 27, 2016)

I just got the text from Beautylish that I will have my palette by Friday. Gotta love it.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 28, 2016)

Haven said:


> I signed up to be notified about the release but never received an email. Did I miss something? Or was this a different secret release? So confused



Check in your spam email. the title of the email is Nils at Beautylish and that where it says a Secret store will be open for 36hrs i think.


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2016)

Haven said:


> I signed up to be notified about the release but never received an email. Did I miss something? Or was this a different secret release? So confused



Did you find the email with the link for the secret sale? I can send it to you if you want. It's still up for another few hours. Both of the 28-pan palettes are already sold out though, along with the number 10 and number 8 5-pan palettes.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 28, 2016)

My large 28 green/brown palette was delivered today! Ladies... today is not my day, LOL! I was looking forward to this since I missed out on Sugarpill's Trinket. I opened the box, it was wrapped superbly as usual. Open the box...... and get pigment ALL over me! :'(

The top left-most shade was utterly shattered and the fall out was all over and all up in the other shadows. Two other shadows are super loose in their pans. So, so, sad. I sent them a photo and was really nice about it. But I shouldn't have to re-press and deal with it for $240. They're resending me another once. I'm anxious for it to arrive intact now. My ND glow powder from a few weeks back came completely out of the pan and into my lap when I first opened it too. For the price, ND needs to work on packaging! 

I did get to swatch some of the metallic shades on my hand w/o primer and I GASPED! So beautiful! I'll have to test on the lid when I get the correct palette though.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> My large 28 green/brown palette was delivered today! Ladies... today is not my day, LOL! I was looking forward to this since I missed out on Sugarpill's Trinket. I opened the box, it was wrapped superbly as usual. Open the box...... and get pigment ALL over me! :'(
> 
> The top left-most shade was utterly shattered and the fall out was all over and all up in the other shadows. Two other shadows are super loose in their pans. So, so, sad. I sent them a photo and was really nice about it. But I shouldn't have to re-press and deal with it for $240. They're resending me another once. I'm anxious for it to arrive intact now. My ND glow powder from a few weeks back came completely out of the pan and into my lap when I first opened it too. For the price, ND needs to work on packaging!
> 
> I did get to swatch some of the metallic shades on my hand w/o primer and I GASPED! So beautiful! I'll have to test on the lid when I get the correct palette though.



Yikes!  Sorry to hear that...especially at the price point!!  I'm glad that Beautylish is being awesome as usual and sending you a new one.  I thought I read one or two other places about ladies have these arrive broken on them...

Even with that, I'm glad to hear how happy you are with the colors!  Can't wait to see them!

(Do you like her glow powder?  How do you think it differs from other brands' illuminators?)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> My large 28 green/brown palette was delivered today! Ladies... today is not my day, LOL! I was looking forward to this since I missed out on Sugarpill's Trinket. I opened the box, it was wrapped superbly as usual. Open the box...... and get pigment ALL over me! :'(
> 
> The top left-most shade was utterly shattered and the fall out was all over and all up in the other shadows. Two other shadows are super loose in their pans. So, so, sad. I sent them a photo and was really nice about it. But I shouldn't have to re-press and deal with it for $240. They're resending me another once. I'm anxious for it to arrive intact now. My ND glow powder from a few weeks back came completely out of the pan and into my lap when I first opened it too. For the price, ND needs to work on packaging!
> 
> I did get to swatch some of the metallic shades on my hand w/o primer and I GASPED! So beautiful! I'll have to test on the lid when I get the correct palette though.



Oh that is the worst.  I hate when that happens.  At least another is on the way and you don't have to wait two tortuous weeks like me.   Did you really gasp?  I'm dying over here.  Can't wait!  I missed out on Trinket too.  What a bummer!  That color looks right up my alley.


----------



## Haven (Jan 28, 2016)

Shars said:


> Did you find the email with the link for the secret sale? I can send it to you if you want. It's still up for another few hours. Both of the 28-pan palettes are already sold out though, along with the number 10 and number 8 5-pan palettes.



Thank you for the offer! Someone already sent it to me. 

I contacted beautylish, and I was on the email list to be notified. Somehow their emails were blocked on my end. Trying to fix that.

I am bummed about the 28 pan palettes being OOS. I guess that I will have to wait.


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2016)

Haven said:


> Thank you for the offer! Someone already sent it to me.
> 
> I contacted beautylish, and I was on the email list to be notified. Somehow their emails were blocked on my end. Trying to fix that.
> 
> I am bummed about the 28 pan palettes being OOS. I guess that I will have to wait.



Okay good. Hopefully you get it sorted out. They did say they were going to open up the pre-access again when they get their full stock in 3 weeks so you'll at least have a chance then!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> My large 28 green/brown palette was delivered today! Ladies... today is not my day, LOL! I was looking forward to this since I missed out on Sugarpill's Trinket. I opened the box, it was wrapped superbly as usual. Open the box...... and get pigment ALL over me! :'(
> 
> The top left-most shade was utterly shattered and the fall out was all over and all up in the other shadows. Two other shadows are super loose in their pans. So, so, sad. I sent them a photo and was really nice about it. But I shouldn't have to re-press and deal with it for $240. They're resending me another once. I'm anxious for it to arrive intact now. My ND glow powder from a few weeks back came completely out of the pan and into my lap when I first opened it too. For the price, ND needs to work on packaging!
> 
> I did get to swatch some of the metallic shades on my hand w/o primer and I GASPED! So beautiful! I'll have to test on the lid when I get the correct palette though.


Oh no!!!! I really hope mine arrives intact. Beautylish has awesome customer service. I'm  dying over your discription of your shadows. Can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2016)

She's here!!!! 

And she's upside down. Lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 29, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> View attachment 51806
> 
> She's here!!!!
> 
> And she's upside down. Lol



sooo beautiful!! I wonder if that bright metallic shade is the same as the one I have in the green/brown palette. I dieeeeee. 

Tell us how you like it!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm going to go through my MUFE Artist shadows later and see if there are any comparisons/dupes. My fist impressions are they are smooth and definitely pigmented. Can't wait to try a look and really test them out.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 29, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> View attachment 51807



So beautiful! I'm glad everyone got their stuff!  PS what color is that in the bottom left photo on the bottom left? It looks heavenly... That duochrome, mmmmm. And Lauren I'm so sorry to hear that, but I'm glad they're sending a replacement!! BTW I sent you another pm lol!

I should be getting my 5 pan palette today, but I'm at work now so I have to wait heh.  I got the purple and gold one .


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 29, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Shars (Jan 29, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> View attachment 51807



So beautiful!!! *sheds tear*
I'm not going to succumb to your enabling... I just won't! *peeks again and sheds another tear* lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2016)

Shars said:


> So beautiful!!! *sheds tear*
> I'm not going to succumb to your enabling... I just won't! *peeks again and sheds another tear* lol



*pokes*


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 29, 2016)

My green/brown 28 palette arrived today! I was so relieved it was in great condition. For now, I am just admiring it and not touching it. Lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2016)

bunnypoet said:


> My green/brown 28 palette arrived today! I was so relieved it was in great condition. For now, I am just admiring it and not touching it. Lol.



Would love to see your swatches.


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> *pokes*



*cowers away*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 31, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> So beautiful! I'm glad everyone got their stuff!  PS what color is that in the bottom left photo on the bottom left? It looks heavenly... That duochrome, mmmmm. And Lauren I'm so sorry to hear that, but I'm glad they're sending a replacement!! BTW I sent you another pm lol!
> 
> I should be getting my 5 pan palette today, but I'm at work now so I have to wait heh.  I got the purple and gold one .



I think it's called calypso blue.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 2, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think it's called calypso blue.



Thank you.  I figured it was that one, it keeps catching my eye from other peoples swatches as well!



I just placed another order from Natasha Denona's website.  I ordered two lipsticks, two lipglosses and another blush duo.  I saw a few good reviews of her glosses on youtube and the lipsticks just looked nice, so I can't wait to try them! I'll get them in about 2 weeks probably, pfft...


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 3, 2016)

*Finally caught up on all things Beautylish! 
*


GreenEyedAllie said:


> Just for you since you're into CP, too. Maybe you have some or all of these? Credit Angela Mary Tanner IG User.
> 
> View attachment 51740



*^^^^^^I currently have no Colorpop in my collection and I have to say wow...those are very pretty shades...as are the ND. Yeah, ND is waaay outta my budget right now, but I love looking on and lusting at everyone else's pretty stuffs! 

*


DILLIGAF said:


> View attachment 51806
> 
> She's here!!!!  And she's upside down. Lol



*^^^^^Lust lust lust! *



Shars said:


> Wow! Those are extremely similar! Thanks for posting.
> _*I think I've convinced myself to make my own Inglot palette with the shades I want.*_ I usually buy Inglot's stuff at trade shows where it's discounted so it may work better for me. I'm thinking a 40-pan palette with a mixture from each of ND's two 28s. It's mostly the shimmery, metallic shades I'm after anyways.



*^^^^^I tried out a few of the Inglot rainbow pans this past summer and love them! I love being able to dip all over the place to create a look. I'm def considering putting together a custom palette, cause you cannot beat the price. Their pans fit nicely into a z-palette too. *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 3, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Finally caught up on all things Beautylish!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm rediscovering my INGLOT palettes. I think with the INGLOT mattes and the ND mettallics I've got a good thing going. Im saving my MUFE shadows for my personal use.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 3, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm rediscovering my INGLOT palettes. I think with the INGLOT mattes and the ND mettallics I've got a good thing going. Im saving my MUFE shadows for my personal use.



*^^^^^Aaaaaah yes, forgot about MUFE! I have 3 single shadows in my collection * *I actually love them.  

But I've been a good girl & held off on adding because of all the UD, theBalm, MAC, INGLOT, Tarte shadows I already have and barely touch. Bad Elise Bad! As I contemplate the discounted Artist Palette sitting in my Sephora basket...hee hee*


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm rediscovering my INGLOT palettes. I think with the INGLOT mattes and the ND mettallics I've got a good thing going. Im saving my MUFE shadows for my personal use.



How do you find the ND metallics compare to Inglot's? I'm still not convinced I should spend $239 x 2 on those two ND palettes lol.


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^Aaaaaah yes, forgot about MUFE! I have 3 single shadows in my collection * *I actually love them.
> 
> But I've been a good girl & held off on adding because of all the UD, theBalm, MAC, INGLOT, Tarte shadows I already have and barely touch. Bad Elise Bad! As I contemplate the discounted Artist Palette sitting in my Sephora basket...hee hee*



^^ The struggle lol!! I'm on a strict makeup diet. I can only spend a certain amount a month. I need to use what I have. (granted I went over my limit for January already lol)


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 3, 2016)

Temptalia has sneak peak swatches up for all three ND palettes (both 28-pans and the 10-pan) for anyone interested.  No reviews, though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 3, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^Aaaaaah yes, forgot about MUFE! I have 3 single shadows in my collection * *I actually love them.
> 
> But I've been a good girl & held off on adding because of all the UD, theBalm, MAC, INGLOT, Tarte shadows I already have and barely touch. Bad Elise Bad! As I contemplate the discounted Artist Palette sitting in my Sephora basket...hee hee*



You are in a safe place. Most of us have more shadows then we can ever use. 



Shars said:


> How do you find the ND metallics compare to Inglot's? I'm still not convinced I should spend $239 x 2 on those two ND palettes lol.


 I didn't want to spend that either. I thought to myself pick the palette that you may not have too many dupes for. With everyone making neutral palettes that one went out the window. My favorite mattes are from INGOT. I  have 4 10 pan palettes. Three of them are mattes.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 3, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> You are in a safe place. Most of us have more shadows then we can ever use.
> 
> I didn't want to spend that either. I thought to myself pick the palette that you may not have too many dupes for. With everyone making neutral palettes that one went out the window. My favorite mattes are from INGOT. I  have 4 10 pan palettes. Three of them are mattes.



I'm planning to get a bunch of the 5 pan ND palettes. I got one in my luckybag and based on the colors I want, it ends up being cheaper than the large palettes.
I completely forgot about my Ingot shadows! Time to go pull those out for use again.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Feb 3, 2016)

I got my Natasha Denona palettes today!




Palette 1




Palette 10




Palette 12

The shadows are gorgeous. The metallics and the glitter shades are amazing, so intense with one swipe. The mattes are more like pressed pigments, super pigmented.

I really don't like the packaging though. It looked ok in pictures but in person it looks pretty cheap. It's just about sturdy enough, but not really what I expect from a $48 palette. The slot with nothing in it bugs me. 

Despite that I'm definitely getting more. Maybe I'll see if I can depot them.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 3, 2016)

How do the ND shadows wear for everyone? Any creasing?


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 4, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> I got my Natasha Denona palettes today!
> 
> View attachment 51960
> 
> ...





boschicka said:


> How do the ND shadows wear for everyone? Any creasing?



Gorgeous swatches! I also agree the packaging is meh, but I'm not that type of person to care so it's a-ok with me! I have palette #10 and #4, and I plan on getting #5 soon as well .

They wear very nicely on my eyes, but I do need a primer (I used urban decays primer).  I wore them on my eyes twice without a primer and they did crease (my eyelids get oily though) and mind you, the only reason I didn't use primer these times was because I was just playing with makeup in my house.  They stay on very well with primer! No creasing!


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> You are in a safe place. Most of us have more shadows then we can ever use.
> 
> I didn't want to spend that either.* I thought to myself pick the palette that you may not have too many dupes for.* With everyone making neutral palettes that one went out the window. My favorite mattes are from INGOT. I  have 4 10 pan palettes. Three of them are mattes.



I think if I do pick up one, I'll do the same as you. I'm more drawn to the greens, 'cause green is my favourite colour but when I see swatches, the blue one is more unique to my stash. I also saw these swatches on thefancyface's IG last night..... *hears cracking of whip*








beauteblogueur said:


> I got my Natasha Denona palettes today!
> 
> View attachment 51960
> 
> ...



You picked some really gorgeous 5 pans! Palette 1 looks amazing on your skin!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 4, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Gorgeous swatches! I also agree the packaging is meh, but I'm not that type of person to care so it's a-ok with me! I have palette #10 and #4, and I plan on getting #5 soon as well .
> 
> They wear very nicely on my eyes, but I do need a primer (I used urban decays primer).  I wore them on my eyes twice without a primer and they did crease (my eyelids get oily though) and mind you, the only reason I didn't use primer these times was because I was just playing with makeup in my house.  They stay on very well with primer! No creasing!



Thank you! I really hope Beautylish will have decent quantity.


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thank you! I really hope Beautylish will have decent quantity.



I see they have the early access sign up again for the proper launch slated for the middle of the month!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm planning to get a bunch of the 5 pan ND palettes. I got one in my luckybag and based on the colors I want, it ends up being cheaper than the large palettes.
> I completely forgot about my Ingot shadows! Time to go pull those out for use again.


 I completely forgot about my INGLOT shadows. I was purging and found them in a box from my move this summer. I've since moved them to a place where they can be seen and used.



beauteblogueur said:


> I got my Natasha Denona palettes today!
> 
> View attachment 51960
> 
> ...


 There are two 5 pan palettes that are currently calling my name. 



boschicka said:


> How do the ND shadows wear for everyone? Any creasing?


 I wear primer with EVERYTHING so maybe there isn't any creasing because of that. I haven't done a proper look with them yet though. Other than a single swipe of color for work.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2016)

Shars said:


> I think if I do pick up one, I'll do the same as you. I'm more drawn to the greens, 'cause green is my favourite colour but when I see swatches, the blue one is more unique to my stash. I also saw these swatches on thefancyface's IG last night..... *hears cracking of whip*
> 
> View attachment 51974
> 
> ...


----------



## boschicka (Feb 4, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I completely forgot about my INGLOT shadows. I was purging and found them in a box from my move this summer. I've since moved them to a place where they can be seen and used.
> 
> There are two 5 pan palettes that are currently calling my name.
> 
> I wear primer with EVERYTHING so maybe there isn't any creasing because of that. I haven't done a proper look with them yet though. Other than a single swipe of color for work.



I actually don't have any matte Inglot shadows,  but I'm correcting that now since they're your fave.

Which 5 pan palettes?

Thanks for the creasing info! I have to wear primer, but even with it certain shadows  (MUG foiled) still give people problems, so wanted to be sure.


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


>





Do you have any of the Viseart mattes? I have the brights and the cool/dark mattes. I think I'm good with mattes but I'm always looking for a better formula. The MUFE ones don't love me like I love them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 4, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> I got my Natasha Denona palettes today!
> 
> View attachment 51960
> 
> ...



Fantastic swatches/pics.  Thank you.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I actually don't have any matte Inglot shadows,  but I'm correcting that now since they're your fave.
> 
> Which 5 pan palettes?
> 
> Thanks for the creasing info! I have to wear primer, but even with it certain shadows  (MUG foiled) still give people problems, so wanted to be sure.



The one that's top on my list is #2.  I'll swatch my INGLOT mattes for you if you are interested.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 4, 2016)

Shars said:


> Do you have any of the Viseart mattes? I have the brights and the cool/dark mattes. I think I'm good with mattes but I'm always looking for a better formula. The MUFE ones don't love me like I love them.



I have two Viseart shadow palettes. The neutral mattes and the dark matte. The neutral matte palette is my go to for travelling. I used to take my Sonia Kashuk matte palette to compliment what ever other palette I take with me. Now I take my Viseart neutrals.

As far as mattes go my faves are MUFE (new & old), and INGLOT. The pigmentation on the INGLOT shadow is crazy. Unfortunately the packaging is a bit heavy for travel. I know I can switch them to a zip palette but I don't own any.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 5, 2016)

beauteblogueur said:


> I got my Natasha Denona palettes today!
> 
> View attachment 51960
> 
> ...



*Gorgeous!!!! Instant lust for 10 & 12,*



Shars said:


> Do you have any of the Viseart mattes? I have the brights and the cool/dark mattes. I think I'm good with mattes but I'm always looking for a better formula. The MUFE ones don't love me like I love them.


*
^^^^^I got the 01 Neutral & 08 Editorial Brights during the last sale. Gave up the Neutral. Too blah for me. I should have gone with the 05 Sultry or 06 Paris Nudes. Im a sucker for shimmer. 

I have not touched the Brights yet.   It came around the same time I finally broke down & got the UD Electric palette. For mattes I revert back to my MAC , tarte & Inglot. *


----------



## boschicka (Feb 5, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> The one that's top on my list is #2.  I'll swatch my INGLOT mattes for you if you are interested.



That would be great, thank you!


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have two Viseart shadow palettes. The neutral mattes and the dark matte. The neutral matte palette is my go to for travelling. I used to take my Sonia Kashuk matte palette to compliment what ever other palette I take with me. Now I take my Viseart neutrals.
> 
> As far as mattes go my faves are MUFE (new & old), and INGLOT. The pigmentation on the INGLOT shadow is crazy. Unfortunately the packaging is a bit heavy for travel. I know I can switch them to a zip palette but I don't own any.



Ok cool! I think I'll stick with what I have for now. Girl, those z-palettes are so overpriced. The MAC empty pans are wayyy cheaper at $8 a pop.



fur4elise said:


> *Gorgeous!!!! Instant lust for 10 & 12,*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Hahaha. Girl, what are you waiting for? While I own and love both the Viseart Editorial Brights and the UD Electric Palette, I find I still have to reach for other palettes to use with them which is a little annoying but ah well.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 6, 2016)

Shars said:


> Hahaha. Girl, what are you waiting for? While I own and love both the Viseart Editorial Brights and the UD Electric Palette, I find I still have to reach for other palettes to use with them which is a little annoying but ah well.



*^^^^^I never thought of using the MAC palettes. Can you pop out the inserts for open storage? Hmmmmm**

LOL! I'm like this with any brandy new pan or palette. It's all ooooh pristine & pretty and I no wanna touch it. You are so right though, to make any of my brights work I need to reach for other palettes with neutrals & mattes...but it's all good. Like any good artist, fine or makeup you want a well rounded collection of colors & tools. **
*


----------



## Shars (Feb 6, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^I never thought of using the MAC palettes. Can you pop out the inserts for open storage? Hmmmmm**
> 
> LOL! I'm like this with any brandy new pan or palette. It's all ooooh pristine & pretty and I no wanna touch it. You are so right though, to make any of my brights work I need to reach for other palettes with neutrals & mattes...but it's all good. Like any good artist, fine or makeup you want a well rounded collection of colors & tools. **
> *



The MAC ones come without the inserts actually. You buy the inserts for $2 and you can choose then whether to buy the blush size, eyeshadow size, etc. I personally prefer the open palette though. And I bought a pack of 250 adhesive magnets for like $3 on amazon for eyeshadow pans I have that aren't magnetised.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 6, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^I never thought of using the MAC palettes. Can you pop out the inserts for open storage? Hmmmmm**
> 
> LOL! I'm like this with any brandy new pan or palette. It's all ooooh pristine & pretty and I no wanna touch it. You are so right though, to make any of my brights work I need to reach for other palettes with neutrals & mattes...but it's all good. Like any good artist, fine or makeup you want a well rounded collection of colors & tools. **
> *



You must have the old style palettes? Yeah, you can pop out the inserts.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 6, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> You must have the old style palettes? Yeah, you can pop out the inserts.


*^^^^^^Totally dating how long ago I started my collection & how long it's been since I've purchased a large palette.**
*



Shars said:


> The MAC ones come without the inserts actually. You buy the inserts for $2 and you can choose then whether to buy the blush size, eyeshadow size, etc. I personally prefer the open palette though. And I bought a pack of 250 adhesive magnets for like $3 on amazon for eyeshadow pans I have that aren't magnetised.


*
^^^^^^I actually dug out my blush palette & it was a snap to pop out the insert. Sweet!!! Much more secure than a Z & overall better quality. Thanks ladies!*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2016)

*Heads Up! ND Palettes invite pre-sale today @ 1PM EST. Links will be sent via email. I'm still grounded with a "no buy."  but that's because I wanna do something nice for hubby V  weekend  Happy shopping! Share your hauls!*


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 10, 2016)

The fact that Beautylish is offering the 28 pan palettes for 3 payment installments is making me far more likely to buy one. I've been drooling over them for months and couldn't bring myself to spend so much on one palette. I mean it's still spending the same amount, but in smaller blows to my wallet LOL. I only have a couple of hours to decide and I don't know what to doooo! I'm dying for the green/brown one.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> The fact that Beautylish is offering the 28 pan palettes for 3 payment installments is making me far more likely to buy one. I've been drooling over them for months and couldn't bring myself to spend so much on one palette. I mean it's still spending the same amount, but in smaller blows to my wallet LOL. I only have a couple of hours to decide and I don't know what to doooo! I'm dying for the green/brown one.



*Both 28 color palettes are sweet! I actually fell for the #10 & #12 - 5 Pan Palettes! A lil easier on the wallet. Not sure if those will be available. 
*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 10, 2016)

The payment plan is the only reason I grabbed a 28 pan palette. There are two quints  I'm still interested in but I'm going to wait a bit.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Feb 10, 2016)

I emailed them and they said all the 5 pan palettes will be available next week when everything launches together. I think I'm going to go ahead and get the green/brown one today. I just can't resist and my hubs already gave me his blessing LOL


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 10, 2016)

I just got the green/brown one. I had to do a live chat because they were spastic about getting the link out on time. But they'll take your pre-order and send you a confirmation.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I emailed them and they said all the 5 pan palettes will be available next week when everything launches together. I think I'm going to go ahead and get the green/brown one today. I just can't resist and my hubs already gave me his blessing LOL



*^^^^^My hubs knows nothing of the makeup world!  He just tells me I look pretty. LOL! Thanks for emailing about the 5 pan palettes.*


----------



## cupcake28 (Feb 10, 2016)

Natasha Denona All Over Glow in Medium and Dark (L to R).  The medium is slightly lighter than the dark.  The quiz on Beautylish recommended a medium for my complexion and now I see why, but the dark gives a very natural subdued glow.  For some reason, these remind me of the sculpt shade from the Charlotte Tilbury Bronze and Glow medium/dark. It has that sort of vibe, but I think these are prettier.


----------



## cupcake28 (Feb 10, 2016)

Natasha Denona Face Glow Cream Shimmer in Dark and Medium (L to R)


----------



## cupcake28 (Feb 10, 2016)

Natasha Denina All Over Glow in Medium and Dark (L to R)


----------



## cupcake28 (Feb 10, 2016)

Natasha Denona All Over Face Glow in Dark compared to Charlotte Tilbury Airbrush Flawless Finish in Dark.  Tilbury is a little too light for me.  ??????


----------



## cupcake28 (Feb 10, 2016)

Natasha Denona All Over Face Glow in Medium, Dark and Face Glow Cream Shimmer in Dark and Medium.  All very very pretty.  Pics don't do them justice.  They have a taupe glow, except for the Medium cream shimmer is gold.  None are glittery and all are very buttery and blendable.


----------



## cupcake28 (Feb 10, 2016)

Charlotte Tilbury Airbrush Flawless Finish in Dark.  Sorry for the crappy pics.  I just wanted to get these up quickly.  This powder is buttery and soft and does give an airbrush finish.  It is quite lovely, but it is too light for me.  It looks a little ashy.  If it were one shade darker, it would work.  I'm not sure about the performance for long-wear. I am Mac NW 43, Nars Macao, Marc Jacobs Coco Medium for reference.


----------



## cupcake28 (Feb 10, 2016)

View attachment 52128
View attachment 52127


Natasha Denona Body Glow in Dark.  It blends out to this bronze-slightly Orange sheer color.  It sets in a few minutes and does not transfer.  I'll have to see how it looks on my body to determine whether I'll exchange it for the medium.


----------



## Haven (Feb 11, 2016)

I preordered the brown and green palette. The other palette is calling to me as well, but I am trying to resist because of the $$.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 11, 2016)

cupcake28 said:


> View attachment 52120
> 
> Natasha Denina All Over Glow in Medium and Dark (L to R)





cupcake28 said:


> View attachment 52122
> 
> Natasha Denona All Over Face Glow in Medium, Dark and Face Glow Cream Shimmer in Dark and Medium.  All very very pretty.  Pics don't do them justice.  They have a taupe glow, except for the Medium cream shimmer is gold.  None are glittery and all are very buttery and blendable.



*^^^^Oooh very pretty glow & shimmer products. Everyone has been raving over her E/S palettes so it is nice to see her other products swatched. *


----------



## cupcake28 (Feb 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^Oooh very pretty glow & shimmer products. Everyone has been raving over her E/S palettes so it is nice to see her other products swatched. *



Yes, her products are very nice.  I hope she comes out with a setting powder or a powder foundation.  I want to try her contour powder now.  I love her powders!  They are so smooth and buttery.


----------



## Haven (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone's palette preorder shipped yet? According to the site mine was supposed to ship yesterday, but it hasn't.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 18, 2016)

Haven said:


> Has anyone's palette preorder shipped yet? According to the site mine was supposed to ship yesterday, but it hasn't.



People SHOULD have received emails that there was an unexpected delay (AGAIN) with the order of all their Natasha Denona items.  It should be shipping for you sometime next week.  They were originally supposed to arrive towards the end of January, then they got delayed to the middle of February, and now there's ANOTHER delay.  I feel bad for Beautylish as it's out of their control, but this is just too much! I didn't preorder anything as I don't need anything right now, and I'm so glad that I didn't.


----------



## Haven (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info! If it doesn't ship at the beginning of next week, then I am cancelling. They told me mon or tues of next week for shipping.


----------



## Haven (Feb 22, 2016)

I have been "stalking" my palette preorder on the site. The expected ship date has now been removed. It was listed as shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 22, 2016)

Haven said:


> I have been "stalking" my palette preorder on the site. The expected ship date has now been removed. It was listed as shipping tomorrow.



Wtf, at this point I'd just contact them and let them know you're upset.  They shouldn't have done a presale without knowing for sure that they would have the palettes in hand.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2016)

*FYI  ~ Email I just received even though I did not pre-order the ND palettes:

*Good news! Natasha’s palettes made it to San Francisco and have cleared U.S. Customs.

We’ve been told to expect delivery this afternoon which means we would ship tomorrow (Tuesday) at latest. I’m working now to get in touch with the local trucking company to make sure our delivery arrives today without a hitch.

I apologize for the delay and plan to upgrade all pre-orders in the U.S. to FedEx Next Day Air for any destination it’s available. (International orders will ship Express as well however Next Day is not typically an option for international delivery.) 

Thank you for your patience and understanding. We’re working hard to make sure your order arrives quickly now and hope you won’t let this unexpected delay take away from the joy of owning Natasha’s beautiful palettes. 

Feel free to let me know directly if you have any questions as I’m standing by to assist here: [email protected]. 

Best,

Nils
CEO & Co-founder
Beautylish
[email protected]


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, that's really nice of them. Hopefully no more snags and everyone gets their orders very soon.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *FYI  ~ Email I just received even though I did not pre-order the ND palettes:
> 
> *Good news! Natasha’s palettes made it to San Francisco and have cleared U.S. Customs.
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting.  I didn't get this email even though I did pre-order.  Weird.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2016)

* Anything for my Sisters of  All Things Beauty! I have so much fun with makeup since I came back to Specktra! *


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2016)

*Ooooh! Second email that arrived shortly there after! Uh my wallet is now in danger! 5 Pan Palettes...drool!:

*oops...I may have mistakenly sent you an email earlier about a Natasha Denona pre-order. Please disregard that email if you didn’t place a pre-order a few weeks ago.

Now for an update...

Natasha’s eye shadows launch this week! 

We’re expecting to receive Natasha’s eye shadow delivery today from Italy and are planning to launch on Thursday the 25th. We’ll email you at 9am PST on Thursday with a private link to shop so you have several hours to order before we open up to general visitors. Her palettes will go fast!

All of Natasha’s eye shadows will be stocked including the singles, 5 Palettes, 10 Palette and 28 Palettes. 

If you’re considering a purchase of $100 or more we’ll be making Flexible Payments available at checkout so you can split the purchase price into 3 interest-free payments. (only available for now in U.S., Canada, U.K., Australia and New Zealand)

Make sure to check your inbox at 9am PST / 12pm New York time on Thursday for a link to shop the eye shadows and send any questions to [email protected]. 

See you Thursday!
Best,
Nils
CEO & Co-founder
Beautylish
[email protected]


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 22, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooooh! Second email that arrived shortly there after! Uh my wallet is now in danger! 5 Pan Palettes...drool!:
> 
> *oops...I may have mistakenly sent you an email earlier about a Natasha Denona pre-order. Please disregard that email if you didn’t place a pre-order a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...



I didn't get this email either.  Why?  I got all the other emails.  Hmmm.  I will call tomorrow if I don't see any update.

EDIT - I didn't feel like waiting and sent Nils an email.  Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 22, 2016)

I got an email reply.  They are packing it up tonight and it will be delivered Wednesday.  Yay!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2016)

Their customer service sounds amazing


----------



## Haven (Feb 23, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't get this email either.  Why?  I got all the other emails.  Hmmm.  I will call tomorrow if I don't see any update.
> 
> EDIT - I didn't feel like waiting and sent Nils an email.  Thanks for the updates.



i didn't get either of those emails. 

I will wait to see if my order ships today. If not then I will cancel it. Not happy with beautylish right now. Though I understand about the delay, I don't like not getting notified about the status of my order.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 23, 2016)

Haven said:


> i didn't get either of those emails.
> 
> I will wait to see if my order ships today. If not then I will cancel it. Not happy with beautylish right now. Though I understand about the delay, I don't like not getting notified about the status of my order.



I may have missed this if you mentioned it earlier, but have you contacted them?  I have found their customer service to be really really good, so I am very surprised that they would not have offered information/help.  I will say their chat agents are also very good if you have not tried that way to contact them.

Also, have you checked your spam folders?  I only ask since I think I remember you not receiving early access emails either.  It's weird that you would not have received ANY emails.

I really hope this gets sorted out for you!  I'm sorry you're having such a rough experience.


----------



## Shars (Feb 23, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Their customer service sounds amazing



It is amazing! I've had only good encounters. Can't say the same for that company that begins with an "S" and ends with an "A" lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 23, 2016)

*Knowing this girl cannot afford the ND shadows anytime soon, I am thinking of a nice selection of Inglot shadows might be a reasonable splurge  

My Purple Lust! 
*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 23, 2016)

Haven said:


> i didn't get either of those emails.
> 
> I will wait to see if my order ships today. If not then I will cancel it. Not happy with beautylish right now. Though I understand about the delay, I don't like not getting notified about the status of my order.



Hello! 
I was really sureised I didn't get emails yesterday either.  Emailing them late last night was a good thing.  I was shocked they got back to me withn minutes.  They confirmed it was shipping.  Today I got emails from Fedex and Beautylish about the shipment.  I also got a text from Beautylish.  After checking my spam folder, I wondered if there was a problem with getting emails since I had cancelled my first order and reordered by phone so I decided to email late last night.  I did send an email to Nils as his email was in the last email I had received from the company.  But once I emailed response was rapid.  Try it.


----------



## Haven (Feb 23, 2016)

I get some emails from beautylish. They didn't email me about my preorder. I contacted cs and was told that it would ship today. Just checked my account online, and there is no shipping info. Still says pending. Will be contacting them again in a few minutes. Hopefully everything has just not been updated yet. 

This is the first time that I have had any issues with ordering from them.  There cs is usually amazing.

eta: I have added beautylish info to my contacts and still no info/emails on the preorder.

Finally got a shipping email this morning! Palette should be here later today.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 24, 2016)

My box came.  I've just been gazing at the colors.  I haven't dug in yet.  I hope it works out @Haven.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 24, 2016)

Haven said:


> I get some emails from beautylish. They didn't email me about my preorder. I contacted cs and was told that it would ship today. Just checked my account online, and there is no shipping info. Still says pending. Will be contacting them again in a few minutes. Hopefully everything has just not been updated yet.
> 
> This is the first time that I have had any issues with ordering from them.  There cs is usually amazing.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry at such a terrible experience!  I'm glad it's finally on its way to you.  I hope you find it amazing and worth it!


----------



## nt234 (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't decide if I want to purchase any of the 5 shadow palettes tomorrow. There are so many shadows sitting in my drawer that I haven't even tried yet... and I feel like I don't get enough use out of the palettes I currently have. The ND palettes are just so pigmented and stunning


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 24, 2016)

nt234 said:


> I can't decide if I want to purchase any of the 5 shadow palettes tomorrow. There are so many shadows sitting in my drawer that I haven't even tried yet... and I feel like I don't get enough use out of the palettes I currently have. The ND palettes are just so pigmented and stunning



Use what you have! You've probably got dupes somewhere in your stash.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My box came.  I've just been gazing at the colors.  I haven't dug in yet.  I hope it works out @Haven.



Can't wait to see your swatches. The metallics are amazeballs.


----------



## Haven (Feb 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I am so sorry at such a terrible experience!  I'm glad it's finally on its way to you.  I hope you find it amazing and worth it!



Thanks! I got my palette, and it looks amazing.

I think that I was stressed because of the price. When something is so $$ you want to know exactly when it ships, etc. I have gotten multiple apologetic emails from beautylish in the last 24 hours. I still am a fan of beautylish - unless something like this happens again.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm debating whether or not to get palette #5... Hmm.  There's some colors in there that I LOVE but I really don't neeeeed another eyeshadow palette right now.  Hrm.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 25, 2016)

Haven said:


> Thanks! I got my palette, and it looks amazing.
> 
> I think that I was stressed because of the price. When something is so $$ you want to know exactly when it ships, etc. I have gotten multiple apologetic emails from beautylish in the last 24 hours. I still am a fan of beautylish - unless something like this happens again.



I understand completely!  I'm surprised apologies are all they've offered.  Hopefully they understanding they're 'on notice' with you and do not make anymore mistakes like that anytime soon.



Sabrunka said:


> I'm debating whether or not to get palette #5... Hmm.  There's some colors in there that I LOVE but I really don't neeeeed another eyeshadow palette right now.  Hrm.



That's me and the #2.  I think I'm actually going to wait since they're perm, and I am happy using what I have currently.  The gorgeousness calls to me, though...


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 25, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Their customer service sounds amazing



It really is amazing. I made my first order from them recently and was blown away by the little things they do. Also, unlike some other companies, their 2 day shipping is actual and true 2 day shipping. 

Im eager to hear how everyone likes their ND palettes!


----------



## nt234 (Feb 26, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Use what you have! You've probably got dupes somewhere in your stash.


I caved and got the palette with Calypso Blue in it. I originally talked myself into just purchasing the single, but it would've been $34 (shipping included) vs $48 for the five shade palette... So I talked myself into just going for the palette. *Facepalm* I hope it lives up to its reputation!


----------



## Antigone (Feb 28, 2016)

I was contemplating on getting the Koh Den Go foundation and wanted to get the free shipping but was apprehensive to spend $100 usd...then I found out Beautylish has flexible payments. What an enabler!


----------



## deedrr (Mar 4, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Has anyone used the Natadha Denona face glow foundation? I'm looking for more opinions!


 I didn't care for it. No coverage and it felt greasy all day. I looked like I was sweating.


----------



## deedrr (Mar 4, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ok so I finally got all my items from the orders I placed with natasha denona!  I copied this look from the video that Natasha Denona has up on Youtube, I think it’s her basic glow look. All Natasha Denona items I used in my photos are ones from that tutorial. Maybe next time I'll apply some concealer under my eyes and wear a peachy neutral lip!  I used her glow foundation in shade 20, cream glow 01, powder glow 01, moonstone eyeshadow and blush duo in #10.  I'm also wearing guerlain bronzer and tarte mascara!
> 
> 
> View attachment 51639
> ...


 That looks amazing on you. It looked awful on me. Turned me into a giant greaseball.


----------



## deedrr (Mar 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I added the #8 palette to my bag, but I actually want the #2.  I am so sad they don't have that one for today.  I'm just going to wait and enjoy all the lovely pics I hope you ladies will share.  #8 looks pretty, but it also looks SUPER shimmery (and I like shimmer/glitter).  I wish it had one matte like #2.


Same story for me. I wish I had waited and just gotten the 2. 8 is just so metallic! What did you think of it? Did you end up getting 2?


----------



## deedrr (Mar 4, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> View attachment 51807


So pretty! Too bad I wouldnt use most of the colors.


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2016)

deedrr said:


> That looks amazing on you. It looked awful on me. Turned me into a giant greaseball.



I am not a fan of her face products either. Definitely greasy looking on me as well.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 6, 2016)

deedrr said:


> Same story for me. I wish I had waited and just gotten the 2. 8 is just so metallic! What did you think of it? Did you end up getting 2?



I talked myself out of it when it launched, but it's still on my mind, tbh.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 7, 2016)

deedrr said:


> I didn't care for it. No coverage and it felt greasy all day. I looked like I was sweating.



Oh God ME TOO! Okay, I thought it was just me. Ugh. I looked so greasy like I had a layer of Vaseline sitting on top of my skin.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 7, 2016)

They are doing a conference call with Natasha Denona on 3/8/16 @ 12pm EST. Curious if anyone here will be attending.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 8, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> They are doing a conference call with Natasha Denona on 3/8/16 @ 12pm EST. Curious if anyone here will be attending.



I saw that email! I won't be, but I'll be picking up some of her full line when it launches today on beautylish. Thinking of 1 blush duo and 2 glosses- I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I saw that email! I won't be, but I'll be picking up some of her full line when it launches today on beautylish. Thinking of 1 blush duo and 2 glosses- I'm not sure yet.



Be careful with the glosses. I got a couple (liyans rose and antique rose) and was really upset with how they were.  They were SO PALE and I seriously looked like one of those chicks from the 90's who wore like, ivory colored lipstick.  The one was like an electric violet.  Ugh.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 8, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Be careful with the glosses. I got a couple (liyans rose and antique rose) and was really upset with how they were.  They were SO PALE and I seriously looked like one of those chicks from the 90's who wore like, ivory colored lipstick.  The one was like an electric violet.  Ugh.



Oh yikes :/ Crap. I just placed and order for two, I had seen swatches of them on a youtube video. There really aren't a lot of good swatches out there. I'm sorry you didn't like them! My fingers are crossed now.

I also asked them to add in a sample of the magic foundation! can't wait to try it.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh yikes :/ Crap. I just placed and order for two, I had seen swatches of them on a youtube video. There really aren't a lot of good swatches out there. I'm sorry you didn't like them! My fingers are crossed now.
> 
> I also asked them to add in a sample of the magic foundation! can't wait to try it.



At least you can return if they're bad! I couldn't, even though I told ND's customer service that the colors weren't accurate.  I got that "screens are all different" bs.  Right.  I use 4 different computer/phone screens and they all looked the same.  Oh well.  And I hope you like the foundation! I'm getting mine in the mail tomorrow .


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 8, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> At least you can return if they're bad! I couldn't, even though I told ND's customer service that the colors weren't accurate.  I got that "screens are all different" bs.  Right.  I use 4 different computer/phone screens and they all looked the same.  Oh well.  And I hope you like the foundation! I'm getting mine in the mail tomorrow .



They wouldn't let you return them!?  I thought that you could return up to 14 days regardless of issue except you just have to pay return shipping (which is annoying, but, better than taking a big hit on the glosses)

When my package comes, I'll let you know how I like the foundation! I need to chill my buying because I also sprung for the VV Holy Grail palette (1,000% succumbed to the hype...lol) But found it annoying that they're only starting to ship out on 3/10-3/12... lol. I'll be getting this BL package before that, and I bought it on 03/03! Man, fast shipping is so rewarding.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> They wouldn't let you return them!?  I thought that you could return up to 14 days regardless of issue except you just have to pay return shipping (which is annoying, but, better than taking a big hit on the glosses)
> 
> When my package comes, I'll let you know how I like the foundation! I need to chill my buying because I also sprung for the VV Holy Grail palette (1,000% succumbed to the hype...lol) But found it annoying that they're only starting to ship out on 3/10-3/12... lol. I'll be getting this BL package before that, and I bought it on 03/03! Man, fast shipping is so rewarding.



I got it directly from Natasha Denona's website so no returns on there! Plus it would be expensive to send back to Israel, lol!  And yah I keep buying stuff and I really need to chill out.  I'm waiting for CT's magic foundation and that magic eye pen to arrive tomorrow, as well as two styling products by Show Beauty. Lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 8, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh yikes :/ Crap. I just placed and order for two, I had seen swatches of them on a youtube video. There really aren't a lot of good swatches out there. I'm sorry you didn't like them! My fingers are crossed now.
> 
> I also asked them to add in a sample of the magic foundation! can't wait to try it.



Nordies had a GWP for samples of Magic foundation.  You had to put in a code but there were 3 or 4 choices for a set of 3 samples in a shade range.  Check the GWP section.  I think you had to spend $50 in beauty or fragrance to qualify.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know if I'll order a blush right now.  I may wait a week or two and see if there are swatches out there.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 8, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know if I'll order a blush right now.  I may wait a week or two and see if there are swatches out there.



Any specific duo youre interested in? I have two and really like both of them!


----------



## Haven (Mar 9, 2016)

I am debating about the newly released ND products. I love her eye shadows, but I have found some of her other products meh. More specifically not a fan of her face/foundation/glow products.

Also do they plan on selling individual lipsticks? Not a big lip palette fan - for everyday personal use.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 9, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know if I'll order a blush right now.  I may wait a week or two and see if there are swatches out there.



Mine comes thursday, I'll upload swatches! I scoured the internet for any type of photo and found one of the duo I ordered. Fingers crossed that I like it. 



Haven said:


> I am debating about the newly released ND products. I love her eye shadows, but I have found some of her other products meh. More specifically not a fan of her face/foundation/glow products.
> 
> Also do they plan on selling individual lipsticks? Not a big lip palette fan - for everyday personal use.



I have her foundation and never reach for it, it breaks up badly around my nose. Sadly, I waited too long to return to beautylish...  I do really like her highlight though, I use it all the time. I also like mixing it with other highlights! Or even layering over a CP cream highlight for super intensity when I'm going out. I was wondering the same about actual lipsticks! Kind of disappointed they weren't on there. 



Sabrunka said:


> I got it directly from Natasha Denona's website so no returns on there! Plus it would be expensive to send back to Israel, lol!  And yah I keep buying stuff and I really need to chill out.  I'm waiting for CT's magic foundation and that magic eye pen to arrive tomorrow, as well as two styling products by Show Beauty. Lol.



I have no idea why this quoted SO out of order.. lmao. And ohh! man that really sucks. :/ I hope I like mine. I like pale glosses if they're sheerer (for layering) but if these are as pigmented as I've been seeing in YT videos then I better pray they don't give me powdered sugar looking lips. LOL! My samples of the foundation come thursday, soo excited! 



Icecaramellatte said:


> Nordies had a GWP for samples of Magic foundation.  You had to put in a code but there were 3 or 4 choices for a set of 3 samples in a shade range.  Check the GWP section.  I think you had to spend $50 in beauty or fragrance to qualify.


Thank you!! I'll have to check this out.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 10, 2016)

You weren't kidding about the glosses. They're terrible.  I got #20 and #3 (I think) And they look really nice in the tube but are soo pasty light-- and I like milky glosses sometimes. I think the problem is that they're so opaque that they're streaky and just too much. I'm going to be returning both and just getting more Buxom glosses instead (my fave!) Sooo disappointing.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 10, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> You weren't kidding about the glosses. They're terrible.  I got #20 and #3 (I think) And they look really nice in the tube but are soo pasty light-- and I like milky glosses sometimes. I think the problem is that they're so opaque that they're streaky and just too much. I'm going to be returning both and just getting more Buxom glosses instead (my fave!) Sooo disappointing.



Aw man, so sad they didn't work for you either  It's weird how they all end up looking pasty on the lips.  I wanted to cry when I put them on and looked in the mirror.  I looked like a 90's hooker.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 10, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Aw man, so sad they didn't work for you either  It's weird how they all end up looking pasty on the lips.  I wanted to cry when I put them on and looked in the mirror.  I looked like a 90's hooker.



If they were more sheer, they would have been workable. They're definitely going back. I agree, they were quite unflattering. LOL at 90's hooker, though. I did look closer to it too.


----------



## Haven (Mar 14, 2016)

Has anyone seen swatches of the ND lip products sold on beautylish? More specifically the lipstick palettes..

I would like like to see actual swatches and not promo swatches on beautylish.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 15, 2016)

Haven said:


> Has anyone seen swatches of the ND lip products sold on beautylish? More specifically the lipstick palettes..
> 
> I would like like to see actual swatches and not promo swatches on beautylish.



I have two of the lipsticks, Mahogany and Medium Smokey Rose.  I feel like the swatches found online are NOT accurate at all.  My mahogany was no where near what mahogany should look like.  It was like a pale rosey color.  My medium smokey rose was fairly true to color, but honestly it looked identical on my lips as mahogany did.  I wasn't very impressed with them, mostly because of the colors and also because one smelled nice like vanilla and the other smelled like plastic.  Oh and the packaging is very cheap.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 15, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I have two of the lipsticks, Mahogany and Medium Smokey Rose.  I feel like the swatches found online are NOT accurate at all.  My mahogany was no where near what mahogany should look like.  It was like a pale rosey color.  My medium smokey rose was fairly true to color, but honestly it looked identical on my lips as mahogany did.  I wasn't very impressed with them, mostly because of the colors and also because one smelled nice like vanilla and the other smelled like plastic.  *Oh and the packaging is very cheap.*



That seems to be the consensus on ND stuff.  I don't care, generally (even though I LOVE luxe packaging), but not at her prices.  I may still get #2 5-palette eventually, but I've honestly lost interest in ND for now.  Seems over-hyped and over-priced for the most part.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 15, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That seems to be the consensus on ND stuff.  I don't care, generally (even though I LOVE luxe packaging), but not at her prices.  I may still get #2 5-palette eventually, but I've honestly lost interest in ND for now.  Seems over-hyped and over-priced for the most part.



I don't usually care either, but the lipsticks are literally rattling in their cases.  I mean, I can hear and feel the bullet moving whenever I'm handling the lipstick.  It's also a VERY light, cheap plastic which they used, and when you spin your lipstick up, it feels like the mechanism will break.  I also lost all interest.  The only things I've been truly happy with have been the eyeshadows, blushes and a few of her brushes.  I ended up selling my foundation, primer and highlighters because even though they initially looked good, the foundation starting wearing off after a few hours, and I found that when I layered her highlighters (which is recommended in some of her videos), after a few hours, they began to separate on my skin! It looked patchy and VERY very strange!  They were okay individually (well mostly the powder one, as the cream one would wipe off if you accidentally touched it on your face) but eh, nah... I'm over it now lol.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 15, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I don't usually care either, but the lipsticks are literally rattling in their cases.  I mean, I can hear and feel the bullet moving whenever I'm handling the lipstick.  It's also a VERY light, cheap plastic which they used, and when you spin your lipstick up, it feels like the mechanism will break.  I also lost all interest.  The only things I've been truly happy with have been the eyeshadows, blushes and a few of her brushes.  I ended up selling my foundation, primer and highlighters because even though they initially looked good, the foundation starting wearing off after a few hours, and I found that when I layered her highlighters (which is recommended in some of her videos), after a few hours, they began to separate on my skin! It looked patchy and VERY very strange!  They were okay individually (well mostly the powder one, as the cream one would wipe off if you accidentally touched it on your face) but eh, nah... I'm over it now lol.



Yikes!  Well, I'm glad you still like her powder products.  I'm sure I will get around to it eventually, haha.


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I don't usually care either, but the lipsticks are literally rattling in their cases.  I mean, I can hear and feel the bullet moving whenever I'm handling the lipstick.  It's also a VERY light, cheap plastic which they used, and when you spin your lipstick up, it feels like the mechanism will break.  I also lost all interest.  The only things I've been truly happy with have been the eyeshadows, blushes and a few of her brushes.  I ended up selling my foundation, primer and highlighters because even though they initially looked good, the foundation starting wearing off after a few hours, and I found that when I layered her highlighters (which is recommended in some of her videos), after a few hours, they began to separate on my skin! It looked patchy and VERY very strange!  They were okay individually (well mostly the powder one, as the cream one would wipe off if you accidentally touched it on your face) but eh, nah... I'm over it now lol.



Wow!! I guess this is one time I'm gratefully I waited out the storm!


----------



## Haven (Mar 15, 2016)

Sounds like the ND lipsticks should be a skip. I got one of the blush palettes and one gloss, but I haven't tried them yet. Been to busy to experiment with new stuff. I have been using my well worn in basics.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Mar 18, 2016)

Anyone have any thoughts on By Terry products?  I have been researching this brand, but not a lot of reviews.  I would be curious who has tried it/using it and what you recommend.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 19, 2016)

*ND Blushes
*http://blogger.makeup-box.com/2016/03/natasha-denona-blushes-swatches-and.html


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 19, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on By Terry products?  I have been researching this brand, but not a lot of reviews.  I would be curious who has tried it/using it and what you recommend.



I have used their baume de rose and it's great for dry lips!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 19, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on By Terry products?  I have been researching this brand, but not a lot of reviews.  I would be curious who has tried it/using it and what you recommend.



I like the Ombre Blackstar shadow sticks.  I also have and like a few of the blushes, but they are way overpriced, so I would skip them.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 19, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on By Terry products?  I have been researching this brand, but not a lot of reviews.  I would be curious who has tried it/using it and what you recommend.



The ombre black stars are really nice. I have bronze moon and would love misty rock. I've also used the Terrybly Densillis concealer and it was wonderful. I've since switched to CT retoucher though because the By Terry concealer is just too expensive.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank an you for replying, I have ordered the Densillis concealer which I hope I picked the correct shade.   Other than the price, that was the only thing that you disliked about it?  I have terrible dark circles and want to try it to hide them and not settle in my fine lines. 




Alysse011 said:


> The ombre black stars are really nice. I have bronze moon and would love misty rock. I've also used the Terrybly Densillis concealer and it was wonderful. I've since switched to CT retoucher though because the By Terry concealer is just too expensive.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank hang you for the information. May I ask which blushes?  The Creme ones have caught my eye.  Especially the frozen petal gel blush.  





boschicka said:


> I like the Ombre Blackstar shadow sticks.  I also have and like a few of the blushes, but they are way overpriced, so I would skip them.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for for the recommendation. I have ordered the Baume de Rose as what reviews that I have read have raved about this. I have dry lips so hopefully this will be exactly what I am looking for in a lip balm.  




Sabrunka said:


> I have used their baume de rose and it's great for dry lips!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 19, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Thank an you for replying, I have ordered the Densillis concealer which I hope I picked the correct shade.   Other than the price, that was the only thing that you disliked about it?  I have terrible dark circles and want to try it to hide them and not settle in my fine lines.



Honestly there's nothing I disliked about it. I got lots of comments about "why don't you have any lines under your eyes" from one of my friends when I used it. It never settled in them on me!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Thank hang you for the information. May I ask which blushes?  The Creme ones have caught my eye.  Especially the frozen petal gel blush.



I've only tried the powder blush.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I've only tried the powder blush.
> 
> View attachment 52977



Makeup porn!!!!!!  Those look beautiful!


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Makeup porn!!!!!!  Those look beautiful!



They do!! Everytime I see these online I keep wanting to buy one and then I peep the price lol. I just can't lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 21, 2016)

I saw someone on YT swatch the Ombre Black Star in Midnight Emerald. I'm very tempted.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 21, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Makeup porn!!!!!!  Those look beautiful!



Lol! Make-up porn!!!


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 22, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on By Terry products?  I have been researching this brand, but not a lot of reviews.  I would be curious who has tried it/using it and what you recommend.



I've been using By Terry for years, and I communicate with the rep. Ask me anything.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 22, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> The ombre black stars are really nice. I have bronze moon and would love misty rock. I've also used the Terrybly Densillis concealer and it was wonderful. I've since switched to CT retoucher though because the By Terry concealer is just too expensive.


 
Misty Rock MIGHT BE my favorite Ombre BlackStar of them all. It was my very first one, and I've bought another since then. It can be used on so many different skin tones. Just stunning. 

CT Retoucher is actually better in terms of blending and staying power than By Terry version, and cheaper to boot.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I've only tried the powder blush.
> 
> View attachment 52977



The blush is one of the few things I dislike about this brand. So pretty in the pan... so bogus on the skin.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 24, 2016)

Natasha Denona 10 Palette + FOTD with Raw Gold (bottom right, second in)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 25, 2016)

I





Ingenue said:


> Natasha Denona 10 Palette + FOTD with Raw Gold (bottom right, second in)
> 
> View attachment 53051
> View attachment 53052
> ...



[/U]

You look gorgeous. I love the look you created.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you! The shadow formula is EXQUISITE. You can do so much with them.


----------



## ryan-eh (Mar 28, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Natasha Denona 10 Palette + FOTD with Raw Gold (bottom right, second in)
> 
> View attachment 53051
> View attachment 53052
> ...



That looks really incredible on you!  There are shades in the 10+ palettes that I would just never use, but I'm thinking I might have to get the singles or smaller palettes.


----------



## ryan-eh (Mar 28, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on By Terry products?  I have been researching this brand, but not a lot of reviews.  I would be curious who has tried it/using it and what you recommend.



I've got a handful of the ombre blackstar shadow sticks.  For some reason I started using the Laura Mercier ones more for awhile, but I've come back to the By Terry again recently.  They are a really great product that I highly recommend if you're in the market for cream shadow sticks.  My favorite shades are the misty rock + the bronze and gold ones.  If you wear silver/cooler tones a lot, I would also recommend the ombre mercure shade.  I think I am going to pick up the green and black next.

They are expensive but I've found that you don't need a lot to get good color and the product lasts a long time in the tube.


----------



## heychrissyy (Apr 16, 2016)

Not beautylish related but Rae morris related:

A korean make up artist called Pony is about to launch a magnetic brush set - seem familiar? I wonder if use of this design was agreed or if this is a straight up copy cat


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 16, 2016)

heychrissyy said:


> Not beautylish related but Rae morris related:
> 
> A korean make up artist called Pony is about to launch a magnetic brush set - seem familiar? I wonder if use of this design was agreed or if this is a straight up copy cat



I wonder if it's this Pony: https://www.instagram.com/ponysmakeup/. I was introduced to her videos last week. Apparently she does makeup for big K-Pop artists or something like that. Hopefully it's a collab because if not, wow, new brands don't even pretend to be creative nowadays.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 16, 2016)

heychrissyy said:


> Not beautylish related but Rae morris related:
> 
> A korean make up artist called Pony is about to launch a magnetic brush set - seem familiar? I wonder if use of this design was agreed or if this is a straight up copy cat



Good question.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 16, 2016)

Finally decided to dip my toe into the Charlotte Tilbury makeup pool. I bought a couple of the cream shadows and I'm wondering where to start with her compact shadows. Any suggestions? I've placed this here because I will be purchasing from Beautylish.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 16, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Finally decided to dip my toe into the Charlotte Tilbury makeup pool. I bought a couple of the cream shadows and I'm wondering where to start with her compact shadows. Any suggestions? I've placed this here because I will be purchasing from Beautylish.



I vote for The Rebel quad for you


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 16, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Finally decided to dip my toe into the Charlotte Tilbury makeup pool. I bought a couple of the cream shadows and I'm wondering where to start with her compact shadows. Any suggestions? I've placed this here because I will be purchasing from Beautylish.



I vote one of her blushes, I love them to death! My favorite is love glow! So glowy and beautiful without being glittery.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I vote one of her blushes, I love them to death! My favorite is love glow! So glowy and beautiful without being glittery.



I love Love Glow, too...but we are kinda the same person make up-wise.  Except you take cuter pics.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 17, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I love Love Glow, too...but we are kinda the same person make up-wise.  Except you take cuter pics.



Aww you are too sweet!  You take beautiful pictures too! My boyfriend always makes fun of me when he sees how many I take before it's "specktra or instagram approved"


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I vote one of her blushes, I love them to death! My favorite is love glow! So glowy and beautiful without being glittery.


Her boob blushes? I heard someone call it that on social media now I can't not see it! lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I vote for The Rebel quad for you


You know me too well! That is the one that I was looking at!


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 18, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Her boob blushes? I heard someone call it that on social media now I can't not see it! lol



LMAO, yes! Same here. They're really nice, and the formula is wonderful. You should hop on to the CT thread, I don't think it's really active anymore since the platform switch but there should be a bunch of good swatches on there of some of her products!


----------



## Shars (Apr 18, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> You know me too well! That is the one that I was looking at!



The Rebel is #1 on my hitlist along with the Love is the Drug cheek & swish blush/boob thingy lol.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I vote one of her blushes, I love them to death! My favorite is love glow! So glowy and beautiful without being glittery.



LOVE her blushes! My ever favorite is First Love.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 22, 2016)

Did anyone grab either of the By Terry Sun Designer palettes? The lighter one looks amazing...and those blushes in the darker one


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 22, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Did anyone grab either of the By Terry Sun Designer palettes? The lighter one looks amazing...and those blushes in the darker one



I'm trying to ignore them.  Lol!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 22, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Did anyone grab either of the By Terry Sun Designer palettes? The lighter one looks amazing...and those blushes in the darker one



I just received both from Beautylish.  I planned to get the darker one figuring the lighter one would be of no use.  Well, I saw the lighter one in a store and just fell for the highlighter colors and couldn't resist so I ordered them both.  I wore the highlighter on the top left side of the lighter palette today without trying anything else.  Now at the end of the day I'm playing with it and the darkest color on the right is showing up on my face.  I swiped a bit along my cheek and it showed up alright.  I need to try it on a freshly done face to see the full effect which I will try tomorrow.  So it is looking like the right side may not be a complete waste.  This is coming from an NC43 face.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 23, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just received both from Beautylish.  I planned to get the darker one figuring the lighter one would be of no use.  Well, I saw the lighter one in a store and just fell for the highlighter colors and couldn't resist so I ordered them both.  I wore the highlighter on the top left side of the lighter palette today without trying anything else.  Now at the end of the day I'm playing with it and the darkest color on the right is showing up on my face.  I swiped a bit along my cheek and it showed up alright.  I need to try it on a freshly done face to see the full effect which I will try tomorrow.  So it is looking like the right side may not be a complete waste.  This is coming from an NC43 face.



Well, I bought it too- the lighter one. It's so beautiful I could cry haha. The package, the powders themselves, and the quality is phenomenal as well. I love it so much I'm considering buying a second (and I've never bought a backup of anything). I usually feel like something else amazing will come along, but I don't think this face pallete can be topped. Like ever.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 23, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Well, I bought it too- the lighter one. It's so beautiful I could cry haha. The package, the powders themselves, and the quality is phenomenal as well. I love it so much I'm considering buying a second (and I've never bought a backup of anything). I usually feel like something else amazing will come along, but I don't think this face pallete can be topped. Like ever.



Wore the bronzer today in the light palette and it worked fine on me.  I did take a look at the one in the darker palette and they kind of look the same to me.  Funny I hadn't noticed that in swatch pics.  Hopefully, I'll wear the darker palette soon.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 28, 2016)

I've just started ordering some Charlotte Tilbury products from Beautylish and, so far, I have been very impressed. Their customer service is excellent, the shipping is right on time, and they package products very securely. Nothing like ordering a $40 blush and have it broken. I just wish they provided samples.

For anyone who has the CT blush in First Love, can you give me your opinion in how this would show up on fair/light skin? I really can't tell from some swatches I've seen.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 29, 2016)

Has anyone from the UK or Europe ordered from Beautylish?


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 29, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I've just started ordering some Charlotte Tilbury products from Beautylish and, so far, I have been very impressed. Their customer service is excellent, the shipping is right on time, and they package products very securely. Nothing like ordering a $40 blush and have it broken. I just wish they provided samples.
> 
> For anyone who has the CT blush in First Love, can you give me your opinion in how this would show up on fair/light skin? I really can't tell from some swatches I've seen.



First Love will give you such a beautiful glow! I'm warm/medium and it looks amazing on me. Just use a very light touch and buff it out. I  bet the pop color with just a little of the swish will give you the most amazing flush. It's my favorite of all her blushes.


----------



## leonah (Apr 29, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> Has anyone from the UK or Europe ordered from Beautylish?



I ordered once last year for over 50$ and got free shipping and you pay tax/toll fees directly through them which can be both good and bad.. I would rather not have to pay through them because sometimes they slip through and you don't have to pay when it arrives anyway  but other than that it's a great site although I wish they still had too faced..


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 29, 2016)

leonah said:


> I ordered once last year for over 50$ and got free shipping and you pay tax/toll fees directly through them which can be both good and bad.. I would rather not have to pay through them because sometimes they slip through and you don't have to pay when it arrives anyway  but other than that it's a great site although I wish they still had too faced..



Thanks for the heads up! I'm thinking of ordering a couple of jeffree star liquid lipsticks today. I'll see how much the tax is but I think I'll go for it as they're going for £30+ on eBay.


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 29, 2016)

Does anybody know why the Natasha Denona palettes have been out of stock so long? I know she switched to a paraben-free formula, but that was after the initial stock months ago.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 30, 2016)

They're back now!


----------



## Jayjayy (May 1, 2016)

13 is sold out  I'm so tempted to just get one of the bigger palettes


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2016)

Got my Make-up Atelier eyeshadows and Jeffree Star mint condition highlighter today!  I'm sooo excited to try the shadows.  They feel nice.


----------



## Lissloo (Jun 6, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Thank an you for replying, I have ordered the Densillis concealer which I hope I picked the correct shade.   Other than the price, that was the only thing that you disliked about it?  I have terrible dark circles and want to try it to hide them and not settle in my fine lines.



Hi, I know I'm not the one you asked but I searched for ages for the perfect under eye concealer for my dark circles. Was tricked into buying this when Mecca (Australian Space NK/spehora style) put it in one of my beauty boxes. The price will make you weep but it cancels out my circles great and never creases. I use the Medium Peach.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 6, 2016)

Lissloo said:


> Hi, I know I'm not the one you asked but I searched for ages for the perfect under eye concealer for my dark circles. Was tricked into buying this when Mecca (Australian Space NK/spehora style) put it in one of my beauty boxes. The price will make you weep but it cancels out my circles great and never creases. I use the Medium Peach.



Ooh I'm going to look into this.  Thanks!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 6, 2016)

Let us know what you think. I'd really like to pick a shade in person. Impossible to tell which one you need online.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 26, 2016)

I ordered the Natasha Denona shadows as soon as they were available, but for some reason held off on the blush until now.
I purchased the blush duos in Plum and Warm Golden Berry. Neither shade in Plum shows up well, but I have to apply the darker shade in the Berry duo from the other room b/c it's so pigmented! Then the lighter shade is so light it makes no sense. These duos are confusing me!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 27, 2016)

Really? I have plum and it is pretty pigmented.  In fact, I went to a Beautylish event this week and wanted to wear some products I'd purchase from them.  Ended up using the highlighter portion in the Plum duo thinking the plum might be too much with the look I had in mind.  Anyhoo.  I probably should have posted but it was about the Chikuhodo Sakura brush set being launched next week.  The brushes were really pretty!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 27, 2016)

Ooooo! Tell us more about the brushes!!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 27, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Really? I have plum and it is pretty pigmented.  In fact, I went to a Beautylish event this week and wanted to wear some products I'd purchase from them.  Ended up using the highlighter portion in the Plum duo thinking the plum might be too much with the look I had in mind.  Anyhoo.  I probably should have posted but it was about the Chikuhodo Sakura brush set being launched next week.  The brushes were really pretty!



I must have gotten a dud then. They look like they'd be too pigmented for me, so I was shocked when nothing was showing up.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm still on the fence about the new brush set.  I have a lot of Chikuhodo brushes, the set from last year, Wayne Goss, Suqqu and Tom Ford brushes, so I'm pretty sure I don't need these.  Plus I don't love the color red.  But the FOMO is strong with these.  There's no time to decide.  Just buy them or miss out!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 27, 2016)

Yep, I feel the same way. I find I'm using the set from last year more and more as well as the gold Noel ones they had around Christmas. There is not much time to decide. I wish I knew how soft they are.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey, ladies! 2 questions:
1. Does Beautylish ever do sales or give out discount codes?
2. What do we think about Wayne Goss brushes? I have my eye on a couple.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 27, 2016)

Ajigglin said:


> Hey, ladies! 2 questions:
> 1. Does Beautylish ever do sales or give out discount codes?
> 2. What do we think about Wayne Goss brushes? I have my eye on a couple.


I can't speak about the discounts but I know that if you order $100 or more you have the option of breaking the payment up into three equal ones. Now you cannot place another order if you still have one outstanding.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 27, 2016)

Ajigglin said:


> Hey, ladies! 2 questions:
> 1. Does Beautylish ever do sales or give out discount codes?
> 2. What do we think about Wayne Goss brushes? I have my eye on a couple.



1) They have had discounts in the past, but extremely rarely.  They sometimes have an offer for receiving gift cards on orders over a certain amount.  Like a $20 gift card for every $100 you spend.

2) Wayne Goss brushes are fantastic.  They are ridiculously soft, but not so soft that they don't pick up product.  Some of the other Japanese brushes I have aren't universal b/c of that issue. Top quality.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> 1) They have had discounts in the past, but extremely rarely.  They sometimes have an offer for receiving gift cards on orders over a certain amount.  Like a $20 gift card for every $100 you spend.
> 
> 2) Wayne Goss brushes are fantastic.  They are ridiculously soft, but not so soft that they don't pick up product.  Some of the other Japanese brushes I have aren't universal b/c of that issue. Top quality.




I agree about Wayne's brushes. They are great.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 28, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ooooo! Tell us more about the brushes!!



They are 6 full size brushes. A powder brush, blush brush and a foundation brush that reminded me of the shape of the Tom Ford cream foundation brush. These 3 are all Saikoho goat hair. There is a blending brush made of Sokoho goat hair. You also get a brow brush and lip brush but I don't know what they are made of. Red wood handles with red metal ferrule. Silver and pink flowers on the handle, black and silver brush roll with zippered compartment. $245 and launching August 30th.

Here are some pics I took from the event:





Foundation Brush


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ajigglin said:


> Hey, ladies! 2 questions:
> 1. Does Beautylish ever do sales or give out discount codes?
> 2. What do we think about Wayne Goss brushes? I have my eye on a couple.



No discounts that I'm aware of. Honestly, beauty.com has more discounts and they do carry some of the same brands. Their F&F sale starts August 30th (25% off)

I have 2 Wayne Goss eye brushes and 1 face brush and I really love them! I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 28, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> No discounts that I'm aware of. Honestly, beauty.com has more discounts and they do carry some of the same brands. Their F&F sale starts August 30th (25% off)
> 
> I have 2 Wayne Goss eye brushes and 1 face brush and I really love them! I would definitely recommend them.



So sad that Beauty.com is shutting down soon!


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 28, 2016)

Seriously!?!?! Oh no!


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> So sad that Beauty.com is shutting down soon!



Whaaaaatttt?? That's awful news!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 28, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ooooo! Tell us more about the brushes!!





Icecaramellatte said:


> They are 6 full size brushes. A powder brush, blush brush and a foundation brush that reminded me of the shape of the Tom Ford cream foundation brush. These 3 are all Saikoho goat hair. There is a blending brush made of Sokoho goat hair. You also get a brow brush and lip brush but I don't know what they are made of. Red wood handles with red metal ferrule. Silver and pink flowers on the handle, black and silver brush roll with zippered compartment. $245 and launching August 30th.
> 
> Here are some pics I took from the event:
> 
> ...



I have the Chikuhodo T-4, which is also made of Saikoho goat hair, and it is quite soft, for those wondering about these brushes' softness.

If I were to venture a guess about the lip and brow brushes, they both look like water badger to my eye, but I wonder if the lip one is weasel (most, if not all, of their other lip brushes are). Guess we'll find out soon enough!



Ajigglin said:


> 2. What do we think about Wayne Goss brushes? I have my eye on a couple.



I don't own any of them. That said, I am curious about the Air Brush, and I hope it'll make a comeback.



boschicka said:


> So sad that Beauty.com is shutting down soon!



Walgreens to Shut Down Drugstore.com and Beauty.co... - Blogs & Forums

It really sucks. I've used drugstore.com for years! Ditto beauty.com.


----------



## Shars (Aug 31, 2016)

Has anyone received their early access purchase link as yet for the Sakura 2016 collection? It was supposed to launch about 10 minutes ago. I haven't received mine yet and just wanted to see if others have.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 31, 2016)

Shars said:


> Has anyone received their early access purchase link as yet for the Sakura 2016 collection? It was supposed to launch about 10 minutes ago. I haven't received mine yet and just wanted to see if others have.



No, was wondering the same thing.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 31, 2016)

Shars said:


> Has anyone received their early access purchase link as yet for the Sakura 2016 collection? It was supposed to launch about 10 minutes ago. I haven't received mine yet and just wanted to see if others have.



Just got one 10 minutes ago.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 31, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Just got one 10 minutes ago.



Ha, yup.  Went searching for the link, placed my order, and got the pre-order email 8 minutes later.


----------



## Shars (Aug 31, 2016)

boschicka said:


> No, was wondering the same thing.





JerseyGirl said:


> Just got one 10 minutes ago.



I didn't get mine until an hour and a half after the scheduled launch time. Luckily I saw someone put the link under a comment on Beautylish's IG page so was able to order just before I had to rush out for an appointment. Seems to be still available for the first batch of shipments. Guessing this set isn't as popular as last year's. I can't wait to get mine though


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel like there was much more hype and promotion about last year's set. This set seemed to come out of nowhere.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 31, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> I feel like there was much more hype and promotion about last year's set. This set seemed to come out of nowhere.



Yeah, I definitely agree. How much did the set cost last year?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't remember but it was pretty similar. I think it was $225 maybe? It seems people go nuts for blue squirrel hair brushes. Goat brushes have such a range of quality that people hesitate I think. Some really aren't very soft. I was interested in these because of the ability to use them with creams and liquids. And they are just so pretty!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 31, 2016)

I was wrong, the last set was $215.


----------



## Shars (Aug 31, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> I feel like there was much more hype and promotion about last year's set. *This set seemed to come out of nowhere.*



It really did, didn't it? A lot of people who passed were saying they didn't like the red handles, wished they were black to match last year's set. Some people didn't like that it was goat either but the particular goat hair they used for the 3 main face brushes in this year's set (saibokoho??) is supposed to be quite good so I'm looking forward to getting mine. I already got the shipping confirmation.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> It really did, didn't it? A lot of people who passed were saying they didn't like the red handles, wished they were black to match last year's set. Some people didn't like that it was goat either but the particular goat hair they used for the 3 main face brushes in this year's set (saibokoho??) is supposed to be quite good so I'm looking forward to getting mine. I already got the shipping confirmation.



Yay you got one! I missed my delivery today. Majorly bummed. I can't wait to try these.  

I will say I'm getting curious about what Wayne Goss might pull out this year. I was really surprised that he came out with a new brush last Holiday. I totally didn't expect that and it was a pricey one. I do love it and use it every day.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 1, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yay you got one! I missed my delivery today. Majorly bummed. I can't wait to try these.
> 
> I will say I'm getting curious about what Wayne Goss might pull out this year. I was really surprised that he came out with a new brush last Holiday. I totally didn't expect that and it was a pricey one. I do love it and use it every day.



Mine shipped today but FedEx says it won't deliver until Tuesday! Majorly bummed I have to wait until then. First world problems...


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> It really did, didn't it? A lot of people who passed were saying they didn't like the red handles, wished they were black to match last year's set. Some people didn't like that it was goat either but the particular goat hair they used for the 3 main face brushes in this year's set (saibokoho??) is supposed to be quite good so I'm looking forward to getting mine. I already got the shipping confirmation.



Saikoho! It's very soft, the same type of goat hair used for the Takumi series (the ones with the matte black handles and ferrules).


----------



## Shars (Sep 2, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yay you got one! I missed my delivery today. Majorly bummed. I can't wait to try these.
> 
> I will say I'm getting curious about what Wayne Goss might pull out this year. I was really surprised that he came out with a new brush last Holiday. I totally didn't expect that and it was a pricey one. I do love it and use it every day.



I love those Wayne Goss brushes! The #2 (highlighter) and the #5 (pencil) are my absolute favourites! I was so happy when I got another #5 in my Lucky Bag last year. I want to try more of his face brushes. I was thinking of getting the Holiday one but skipped because of the price. I do not like his #1 brush though. It's not particular good at applying foundation and it is a beatch to clean. I used it like 2 or 3 times and chucked it to the side. All the others I enjoyed. I hope he has some good brushes for Holiday this year and I really really hope he brings back the Air Brush. I'm having major skipper's remorse over that one. I wonder if Beautylish will do their gift card event again this year. I may wait out getting my wish list WG brushes until then.



shellygrrl said:


> Saikoho! It's very soft, the same type of goat hair used for the Takumi series (the ones with the matte black handles and ferrules).



Lol! Thank you. I've heard good things about the Saikoho hair. A lot of reviews were saying the white bristles were also a lot better than the dark dyed ones so I'm happy I got them.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 2, 2016)

Got my brushes today.  I really don't enjoy the red handles.  The face brushes are soft, the blending brush is a little rough, but I suppose it makes sense based on the hair used.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 3, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Got my brushes today.  I really don't enjoy the red handles.  The face brushes are soft, the blending brush is a little rough, but I suppose it makes sense based on the hair used.



Uh-oh...the blending brush is a little rough? That stinks.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey did you guys see the Wayne Goss Anniversary Brush Set is back. The Sign up for early access is up.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Is it the same as last year?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 18, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Is it the same as last year?



Yes! The only difference from the regular full set is the number 1 brush is bigger and it has pink writing on it.

I'm just eager to find out about an anniversary brush.  Beautylish is good to drop things with maybe a week's warning and I like to plan my purchases.


----------



## Shars (Sep 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes! The only difference from the regular full set is the number 1 brush is bigger and it has pink writing on it.
> 
> I'm just eager to find out about an anniversary brush.  Beautylish is good to drop things with maybe a week's warning and I like to plan my purchases.



I'd like the Airbrush to come back. I stalled too long on that one and am having skipper's remorse lol.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes! The only difference from the regular full set is the number 1 brush is bigger and it has pink writing on it.
> 
> I'm just eager to find out about an anniversary brush.  Beautylish is good to drop things with maybe a week's warning and I like to plan my purchases.



Yes, they haven't been giving us much of a warning lately.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 18, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'd like the Airbrush to come back. I stalled too long on that one and am having skipper's remorse lol.



I hope they bring it back. You aren't alone with skippers remorse.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2016)

Is the anniversary setting sold out?


----------



## kittycalico (Sep 22, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Is the anniversary setting sold out?



I don't think it's been released yet for this year, the page on the website is from last year's release.


----------



## Shars (Sep 22, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Is the anniversary setting sold out?



I don't think the re-release has launched as yet. You can sign up for early access though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 8, 2016)

So did you guys get it?    

I have so much to learn about these Japanese brushes.  I didn't know there was different types of goat hair.  I thought goat, was goat, squirrel is squirrel.   I'll figure it out one day.


----------



## Shars (Oct 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> So did you guys get it?
> 
> I have so much to learn about these Japanese brushes.  I didn't know there was different types of goat hair.  I thought goat, was goat, squirrel is squirrel.   I'll figure it out one day.



I ordered it last year when it first came out with the bigger #1 brush. My favourite ones in the set are the #5 and the #2. The others are also fabulous and super soft but I find I don't reach for them as much as those 2. The #1 is a pain in the arse to wash! I think it's my least preferred one in the whole set! I also like his #18 which isn't in the set.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Shars (Oct 21, 2016)

Has anybody seen info on this new Natasha Denona palette that's launching Next Friday (October 28th) before?

Instagram

Swatches here:

Instagram


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 21, 2016)

I read that it is a holiday palette.  Agitterylife youtube and blogger is supposed to be a brand ambassador so i'm going to keep a watch for any info she posts.  She did post that it had some new finishes in it.


----------



## Shars (Oct 22, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I read that it is a holiday palette.  Agitterylife youtube and blogger is supposed to be a brand ambassador so i'm going to keep a watch for any info she posts.  She did post that it had some new finishes in it.



Yes, I think the new finish is called Chroma Crystals.

She posted a video here breaking down and showing some looks. It looks really pretty. Not sure if $169 pretty but who the heck cares if it's for the holidays, right? lol.

The packaging with the stars looks nice too. Instagram


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 22, 2016)

Some pretty shades but far too glittery for me. I just can't justify spending that much $$ on an eyeshadow palette.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 25, 2016)

I have the 28 blue/purple palette. I got from Beautylish because they allowed me to break down the payments. I like the palette but I feel for the price this isn't a one and done palette. I like the colors on the new palette but I feel like I own most, if not all, of these colors already. This is just my opinion, however if anyone else buys this I would like to see the new finish swatched.


----------



## Shars (Oct 25, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have the 28 blue/purple palette. I got from Beautylish because they allowed me to break down the payments. I like the palette but I feel for the price this isn't a one and done palette. *I like the colors on the new palette but I feel like I own most, if not all, of these colors already. *This is just my opinion, however if anyone else buys this I would like to see the new finish swatched.



This is how I feel about it as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2016)

the current look she has posted is gorgeous.   I can't spend that much rightnow either.  Are her other palettes worth the price


----------



## boschicka (Oct 26, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have the 28 blue/purple palette. I got from Beautylish because they allowed me to break down the payments. I like the palette but I feel for the price this isn't a one and done palette. I like the colors on the new palette but I feel like I own most, if not all, of these colors already. This is just my opinion, however if anyone else buys this I would like to see the new finish swatched.



I think I'm getting this, but so help me, if the new finishes are the type that have to be applied with your finger (looking at you, Huda Beauty Palette), then I'm fighting it all the way to the Supreme Court!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2016)

Having to apply shadow with your fingers is so ridiculous to me.  These palettes have to get it together.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm on the fence about this palette. I use the Green/Brown all the time, the Blue/Purple not so much... I'm not convinced that I need this one.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I think I'm getting this, but so help me, if the new finishes are the type that have to be applied with your finger (looking at you, Huda Beauty Palette), then I'm fighting it all the way to the Supreme Court!





Prettypackages said:


> Having to apply shadow with your fingers is so ridiculous to me.  These palettes have to get it together.



*Take a peek at Tati's WTF video on this palette...the lightest glittery shade gave her problems. Immediate fall out. She also tried dampening her brush with fix+ and because it is a "pressed pigment" it crumbled. She did check ins and all I could see was glittery fall out all over her face hours later.
*[video=youtube;rqHcmTK0eIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqHcmTK0eIw[/video]


----------



## boschicka (Oct 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Take a peek at Tati's WTF video on this palette...the lightest glittery shade gave her problems. Immediate fall out. She also tried dampening her brush with fix+ and because it is a "pressed pigment" it crumbled. She did check ins and all I could see was glittery fall out all over her face hours later.
> *



Ugh!  Thanks for this!!!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't have this new palette yet but I have a few of the five pans and the brown green mega palette, and you really do need to treat the very metallic shades in those palettes - can't recall the shades but the bright gold and the silver in particular - as the pressed pigments they are. If you pack it on to your brush and apply that way, you will have fall out. I suspect that may be what's happened here, although I realize this is supposed to be a new/different formula from the older shadows. I'm probably going to cave and get this but I wouldn't write it off just yet because of Tati's experience.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 27, 2016)

coffeewithcream said:


> I don't have this new palette yet but I have a few of the five pans and the brown green mega palette, and you really do need to treat the very metallic shades in those palettes - can't recall the shades but the bright gold and the silver in particular - as the pressed pigments they are. If you pack it on to your brush and apply that way, you will have fall out. I suspect that may be what's happened here, although I realize this is supposed to be a new/different formula from the older shadows. I'm probably going to cave and get this but I wouldn't write it off just yet because of Tati's experience.



For me, it was more about the application.  I have the shadows you mentioned and have zero problems with application.  I'm writing off this $169 palette!  

In all seriousness though, even if it turns out to be amazing, I'm ok with that.  I own all the makeup and I'm beginning to tire of the game a little.


----------



## iamsopretty (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks as well


----------



## Shars (Oct 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> For me, it was more about the application.  I have the shadows you mentioned and have zero problems with application.  I'm writing off this $169 palette!
> 
> In all seriousness though, even if it turns out to be amazing, I'm ok with that.  *I own all the makeup and I'm beginning to tire of the game a little.*



I feel the same way! I'll still ooohh and ahhh but ultimately, I've been buying less-ish lol


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2016)

i just bought the stupid palette, don't ask wtf my problem is. The Beautylish payment plan made it easier to digest. I don't own not one of her palettes for obvious reasons. I didn't even look at one review! The frigging Beautylish "early access" email got me!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 28, 2016)

montREALady said:


> i just bought the stupid palette, don't ask wtf my problem is. The Beautylish payment plan made it easier to digest. I don't own not one of her palettes for obvious reasons. I didn't even look at one review! The frigging Beautylish "early access" email got me!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



*Well our makeup loving addict...you are now bound to share swatches and thoughts on that sucker! I feel you though, coz I went back in for the ABH MR palette as soon as it was in stock again...and I do not feel bad about it!
*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Well our makeup loving addict...you are now bound to share swatches and thoughts on that sucker! I feel you though, coz I went back in for the ABH MR palette as soon as it was in stock again...and I do not feel bad about it!
> *
> View attachment 57157


 That's been in my cart since it came back in stock and I keep not buying it. I get the Tarte pro one today, similar colors. Then again all palettes seem to have similar ones nowadays, including the Star Palette. Then I was looking at the Huda. I like the super shimmery in these palettes. I should have just forgotten about this one and gotten the MR.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 28, 2016)

montREALady said:


> That's been in my cart since it came back in stock and I keep not buying it. I get the Tarte pro one today, similar colors. Then again all palettes seem to have similar ones nowadays, including the Star Palette. Then I was looking at the Huda. I like the super shimmery in these palettes. I should have just forgotten about this one and gotten the MR.



*I hear the Huda one has serious issues with fall out...meaning several shades need to be applied by finger and/or some type of glitter primer/glue is necessary. *


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Oct 28, 2016)

Well I fell for the hype and ordered the Natasha Denona palette. Ive never tried her stuff and all the hype got to me. I'll proabaly buy the Huda beauty palette as well. I was in London a few months ago and when I went to Harrods I saw her line out of the corner of my eye. I couldn't even see the products let alone swatch anything as the area was mobbed with people. I figure the palette and the new lip contour duos will satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I hear the Huda one has serious issues with fall out...meaning several shades need to be applied by finger and/or some type of glitter primer/glue is necessary. *



I don't get the complaints about fallout, most shadows with shimmer have fallout just by the very nature of it. Worse if you pack it on. The finger warms it up for better application, makes it smoother. I don't know, the Moondust has fallout. I do my eyes first now before concealer under my eyes and foundation/powder. I figure you have to be into shimmer to accept it. If not, you won't be happy.

Btw, this wasn't towards you, just in general, lol!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been looking at her smaller palettes, do you like them? 





Ingenue said:


> I'm on the fence about this palette. I use the Green/Brown all the time, the Blue/Purple not so much... I'm not convinced that I need this one.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 28, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I don't get the complaints about fallout, most shadows with shimmer have fallout just by the very nature of it. Worse if you pack it on. The finger warms it up for better application, makes it smoother. I don't know, the Moondust has fallout. I do my eyes first now before concealer under my eyes and foundation/powder. I figure you have to be into shimmer to accept it. If not, you won't be happy.
> 
> Btw, this wasn't towards you, just in general, lol!



*LOL! I know some peeps get touchy about responses...me, not so much. 
I think multiple perspectives and experiences are key when it comes to the expensive high end brands. I for one hate buyer's remorse...
*


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 28, 2016)

Please let us know what you think of the palette when you get it!

I resisted successfully lol.  I'll tell you what - these companies keep lobbing these awesome products at me, but I've been hitting them right back.  Natasha Denona? Nope. Dior holiday? Nope.  Chanel fall? No way. Tom Ford shimmer shots? Beautiful, but resisted.  ABH Mario? ....well, I did get that one haha.

I have been enjoying looking at everyone else's purchases lately though! 'Tis the season


----------



## Shars (Oct 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I've been looking at her smaller palettes, do you like them?



I was thinking of getting one of the 5 pans as well but I can't be bothered lol. It would be a good idea to get one off Sephora for the VIB sale if I ever get one though since Beautylish seldom does sales if at all.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> Please let us know what you think of the palette when you get it!
> 
> I resisted successfully lol.  I'll tell you what - these companies keep lobbing these awesome products at me, but I've been hitting them right back.  Natasha Denona? Nope. Dior holiday? Nope.  Chanel fall? No way. Tom Ford shimmer shots? Beautiful, but resisted.  ABH Mario? ....well, I did get that one haha.
> 
> I have been enjoying looking at everyone else's purchases lately though! 'Tis the season



ABH Mario is cheap compared to all that, lol! I have it too, another purchase I said I wasn't getting...glad I did though. It's nice.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 28, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I don't get the complaints about fallout, most shadows with shimmer have fallout just by the very nature of it. Worse if you pack it on. The finger warms it up for better application, makes it smoother. I don't know, the Moondust has fallout. I do my eyes first now before concealer under my eyes and foundation/powder. I figure you have to be into shimmer to accept it. If not, you won't be happy.
> 
> Btw, this wasn't towards you, just in general, lol!



I understand and accept fallout. I don't accept HAVING to apply shadow with my finger for it to look good. I am a lady.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I understand and accept fallout. I don't accept HAVING to apply shadow with my finger for it to look good. I am a lady.



Hahahaaa, I do find ColourPop applies better with my finger, but yes, that's $5 a pop, lol. But some formulas it just works better, especially creamy ones. I'm not a huge fan either. Nils from Beautylish just told me in an email when I said I was hearing about fallout:
"[FONT=&quot]There's only a tiny amount with the few Crystal Chroma shades which we suggest using on a primed lid or with glitter glue. You'll love the palette so don't worry!"

I'll return that ish in no time, she better be right, lmao![/FONT]


----------



## boschicka (Oct 28, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Hahahaaa, I do find ColourPop applies better with my finger, but yes, that's $5 a pop, lol. But some formulas it just works better, especially creamy ones. I'm not a huge fan either. Nils from Beautylish just told me in an email when I said I was hearing about fallout:
> "There's only a tiny amount with the few Crystal Chroma shades which we suggest using on a primed lid or with glitter glue. You'll love the palette so don't worry!"
> 
> I'll return that ish in no time, she better be right, lmao!



Ha, hopefully you won't have to return it!  But I've only heard good things about their customer service, so if you need to return it, I doubt there will be a hassle.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> i just bought the stupid palette, don't ask wtf my problem is. The Beautylish payment plan made it easier to digest. I don't own not one of her palettes for obvious reasons. I didn't even look at one review! The frigging Beautylish "early access" email got me!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



You girls crack me up! We've all been there too!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 2, 2016)

Yay! The Beautylish gift card event is back again this year.

The message I saw on IG said: We're kicking off our annual Gift Card Event this Thursday, November 3rd. For four days only, receive a complimentary $20 gift card for every $100 you spend.

I've got my card loaded with the last set of Wayne Goss brushes I've been lusting after (#11 , 12, 13 and 19 and a repurchase of #18). I'm planning to use my gift cards to either get another #2 or to stock up on some LE Bioderma miscellar water with the pumps.

ETA: link to early sign up for notification which Temptalia posted:
Sign up to be the first to shop at the Beautylish Gift Card Even | Beautylish


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 2, 2016)

Shars said:


> Yay! The Beautylish gift card event is back again this year.
> 
> The message I saw on IG said: We're kicking off our annual Gift Card Event this Thursday, November 3rd. For four days only, receive a complimentary $20 gift card for every $100 you spend.
> 
> I've got my card loaded with the last set of Wayne Goss brushes I've been lusting after (#11 , 12, 13 and 19 and a repurchase of #18). I'm planning to use my gift cards to either get another #2 or to stock up on some LE Bioderma miscellar water with the pumps.



I saw that but I just put in my second order this week. I may have to skip.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi. Is anyone getting anything from the gift card event? I'm tempted but I'm overwhelmed with promos!


----------



## Shars (Nov 3, 2016)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Hi. Is anyone getting anything from the gift card event? I'm tempted but I'm overwhelmed with promos!



I got some Wayne Goss brushes. They sent me a link to shop early so I just got the last 5 that were on my wishlist.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Nov 3, 2016)

Love Beautylish! Yes .....I got sucked in and ordered the palette. It should be here Monday/Tuesday. I have two of her five pan palettes and I love the formula. The matte is my least favorite but still good.

(and I couldn't get my hands on Sweet Copper..... )


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 12, 2016)

I saw a tweet that the Wayne goss airbrush is coming back... just a heads up for anyone that missed it and wants it. The tweet mentioned a sign up but I haven't checked myself.


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> I saw a tweet that the Wayne goss airbrush is coming back... just a heads up for anyone that missed it and wants it. The tweet mentioned a sign up but I haven't checked myself.



Thank you! I saw the post on Beautylish's IG page and signed up for the early notification. It said in a few days.... I'll probably use my gift cards from the event last week and get two of those instead of reupping on Bioderma miscellar water at this time.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2016)

Did you guys get the Wayne Goss Airbrush?  I heard so many good things from you all I had to get it.


----------



## Shars (Nov 26, 2016)

[MENTION=87340]mysteereous[/MENTION] posted this in the Japanese brushes thread but I thought I'd share it here as well since most people tend to come here.

"The Chikuhodo/Beautylish Sakura 2016 brush set is available as of now."


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 26, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Did you guys get the Wayne Goss Airbrush?  I heard so many good things from you all I had to get it.



I picked one up too! I love it so much. So, so soft. I use the tip of it to gently contour and flip it over on the clean side for highlight. 

Hope you like yours!


----------



## MissTania (Nov 27, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Did you guys get the Wayne Goss Airbrush?  I heard so many good things from you all I had to get it.



I got it too - and #2 and #15 - will try them soon!


----------



## Shars (Nov 27, 2016)

MissTania said:


> I got it too - and #2 and #15 - will try them soon!



Ohhh I love #2. Buffs out the most glittery highlighters into a smooth, beautiful glow!


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 4, 2016)

Why did I think Beautylish carried Suqqu?  Went over there to get the eyebrow pen and no Suqqu lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm,  let me check out #2


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 4, 2016)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Why did I think Beautylish carried Suqqu?  Went over there to get the eyebrow pen and no Suqqu lol



Selfridges has Suqqu. (That said, I do wish they had a dedicated North American seller.)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 17, 2016)

Did you guys hear about the new Wayne Goss brush?  I don't know whether to be excited or annoyed. I figured there would be a new brush for the holidays but when it didn't happen, I spent my $$ elsewhere.  Now a week before Christmas, we hear of a brush coming?  Too close I think.  If something comes out, I don't know that I will have $ or time for stalking.  Plus, will it get here in time for the holiday rush?  Oh I hope it is not pricey.  

I have 1 Wayne Goss brush in my cart I want.  Plus, I've been waiting for one to come back in stock as I wanted to give it as a gift.  Maybe they will restock in time if a new brush is coming this week.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 17, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys hear about the new Wayne Goss brush?



There's a new brush coming? I've not seen anything about that.

The Air Brush made a brief return not too long ago, and I know there are those who'd like to see it made permanent. I'm guessing permanent Air Brush isn't going to be a thing (at least not right now)?

(edit) Okay, just saw the teaser pic on Beautylish's Instagram.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 18, 2016)

What on earth is that brush going to be???


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2016)

Beautylsh is now carrying Jouer!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 19, 2016)

Who's planning to get a Lucky Bag this year?


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Who's planning to get a Lucky Bag this year?



I'm debating it, but unsure. I've been looking at reviews from past years. I want to because it seems like you get good stuff and it's a fun idea, but I also could get exact things I want instead...


----------



## Shars (Dec 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Who's planning to get a Lucky Bag this year?



I'm still between minds. I didn't love my bag last year even though I didn't hate it either.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 19, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'm still between minds. I didn't love my bag last year even though I didn't hate it either.



I got a decent bag last year, so now I fear I'm set up for disappointment. I think I even got a $20 gift card, so it was extra lucky, lol.


----------



## Shars (Dec 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I got a decent bag last year, so now I fear I'm set up for disappointment. I think I even got a $20 gift card, so it was extra lucky, lol.



Yes, I remember you got an awesome bag. We'll see when the time comes around. I am going on a no-buy for most of the year next year so I can attend to some young adult millenial drama (lol!) so that would be my last hurrah for a while.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm going to be putting an order in at the start of the year, but I don't plan to get a Lucky Bag.


----------



## Shars (Dec 22, 2016)

So I clicked on the early access link for the new Wayne Goss holiday brush.... it's $150.... No... just... no!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 22, 2016)

Shars said:


> So I clicked on the early access link for the new Wayne Goss holiday brush.... it's $150.... No... just... no!



It just doesn't interest me. And the price doesn't help it either!


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 22, 2016)

Shars said:


> So I clicked on the early access link for the new Wayne Goss holiday brush.... it's $150.... No... just... no!





boschicka said:


> It just doesn't interest me. And the price doesn't help it either!



no kidding! And did y'all read the email about it? "Not intended to be used often."

it's the brush edition of fancy bathroom towels you aren't allowed to use. Or a sitting room with furniture you can't sit on. Except nobody except you will even see it.


----------



## Shars (Dec 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It just doesn't interest me. And the price doesn't help it either!



I was wondering why they kept the look of it hidden for so long. It looks exactly like the other $85 holiday brush.



Alysse011 said:


> no kidding! And did y'all read the email about it? "Not intended to be used often."
> 
> it's the brush edition of fancy bathroom towels you aren't allowed to use. Or a sitting room with furniture you can't sit on. Except nobody except you will even see it.



That is exactly what it is! haha.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2016)

Shars said:


> So I clicked on the early access link for the new Wayne Goss holiday brush.... it's $150.... No... just... no!



Indeed. I mean, if you want a makeup brush with an exposed wood handle, the Hakuhodo Kokutan brushes are a thing. Granted, some of them (IIRC) are a little more expensive, but they're meant to be used!

I imagine some will still buy it for the novelty factor, but it's not practical, IMO.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 22, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> no kidding! And did y'all read the email about it? "Not intended to be used often."
> 
> it's the brush edition of fancy bathroom towels you aren't allowed to use. Or a sitting room with furniture you can't sit on. Except nobody except you will even see it.



Yeah?! What does that mean, not used often?? Once a week? If you're not a makeup artist is once a day too much??


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 22, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Indeed. I mean, if you want a makeup brush with an exposed wood handle, the Hakuhodo Kokutan brushes are a thing. Granted, some of them (IIRC) are a little more expensive, but they're meant to be used!
> 
> I imagine some will still buy it for the novelty factor, but it's not practical, IMO.



And it looks very tall, super long handle. It's cool looking - but I don't know...


----------



## boschicka (Dec 22, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yeah?! What does that mean, not used often?? Once a week? If you're not a makeup artist is once a day too much??



I take it as them covering their @sses. They warned us not to actually use it. What?!?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm quite curious about the brush.  No funds to even contemplate it right now.  I didn't notice the bit about not using it but I didn't see a write up of its use.

I wanted the fan brush for a gift and see it is now in stock. Too late to get it in time.  Just as well.  I may get the fan brush later though.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 25, 2016)

*Okay ladies, what is this voodoo known as a Lucky Bag?! And do I want to order one tomorrow during early access? *


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Okay ladies, what is this voodoo known as a Lucky Bag?! And do I want to order one tomorrow during early access? *



It's basically a random goodie bag with full-size items in it. Personally, I've never gotten one.



			
				Beautylish said:
			
		

> Inspired by the Japanese New Year tradition of fukubukuro, we’re offering mystery bags full of our most coveted products. Get $150+ worth of full-sized favorites for only $75—plus extra surprises if you’re really lucky.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 26, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> It's basically a random goodie bag with full-size items in it. Personally, I've never gotten one.


*
Thanks Shelly! Just having a FOMO moment. I got an invitation email even though I have not purchased anything from Beautylish. *


----------



## Shars (Dec 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Thanks Shelly! Just having a FOMO moment. I got an invitation email even though I have not purchased anything from Beautylish. *



I wasn't going to get one but feel like I should lol. I see this year they're doing XL bags for double the value.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 26, 2016)

I haven't gotten one in the past and I'm skipping again this year. I have a list of Oribe stuff I need (need lol) and that takes priority. But I'm excited to see what everyone gets!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 26, 2016)

Shars said:


> I wasn't going to get one but feel like I should lol. I see this year they're doing XL bags for double the value.



Ha!  Love it.  I think I'm actually going to skip this year.  I bought it last year hoping for a Natasha Denona e/s palette and I got one I was planning to order, so I was happy.  But this year there's nothing I have my eye on.  Plus I'm not feeling very lucky these days.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2016)

I think I'll skip it too.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 26, 2016)

I've never tried the lucky bag before so I think I'll try it this year.


----------



## Haven (Jan 6, 2017)

My lucky bag is supposed to be delivered today!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Haven said:


> My lucky bag is supposed to be delivered today!



Ooooo! Let us know what you get!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2017)

So I made my order earlier this week -- Makeup Atelier foundation, Inglot brow liner gel, and OCC nail polish in Femme. Hasn't arrived yet because n/p, which has to be driven across the country (though it is now on my side of it, at least!), but I am excite!


----------



## Haven (Jan 6, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ooooo! Let us know what you get!!



Ok! I ordered the smaller bag.

Make up atelier eyeshadow palette $35
Smith & cult nail laquer $18
Oribe apres beach spray $22
charlotte tilbury Norman Parkinson bronze & glow $80
bioderma $6.90
Chikuhodo powder brush $64

total product value approx $225


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Haven said:


> Ok! I ordered the smaller bag.
> 
> Make up atelier eyeshadow palette $35
> Smith & cult nail laquer $18
> ...



Wow! That's awesome!! I ordered the smaller one, too. I just found out it shipped so I'll probably get it early next week. Are you happy with it?


----------



## Haven (Jan 7, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Wow! That's awesome!! I ordered the smaller one, too. I just found out it shipped so I'll probably get it early next week. Are you happy with it?



I actually have not tried any of these products before, so I am cautiously optimistic. If that makes sense LOL. I almost splurged on the bronze and glow before, but the price tag held me back. (If my memory serves me right. I have too big of a stash that I suppose it could be hiding in there). The promised value of the products is definitely there.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2017)

Haven said:


> Ok! I ordered the smaller bag.
> 
> Make up atelier eyeshadow palette $35
> Smith & cult nail laquer $18
> ...



Wow, that was the smaller bag!? Nice. I feel like you may have gotten a bonus lucky item since your value is pretty high.

I got the XL, and it'll be here Tuesday. Boooo ground shipping!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 7, 2017)

Based on the Instagram photos I've seen thus far of the lucky bags, it seems I made the right choice to skip. Each one I saw was impressive (regular & XL), but as expected, I own ~90% of the products already!
Still a good way to get discounted products to give as gifts.
I think Beautylish did a great job with these this year.


----------



## Haven (Jan 7, 2017)

laurennnxox said:


> Wow, that was the smaller bag!? Nice. I feel like you may have gotten a bonus lucky item since your value is pretty high.
> 
> I got the XL, and it'll be here Tuesday. Boooo ground shipping!!!



I was surprised to get the LE bronze and glow. The xl bags that I have seen received the large Natasha denona eyeshadow palette! 

Product update: I tried the atelier eyeshadow palette today and really liked it! Fortunately I got a fairly neutral everyday palette, and the quality and pigment are high. I also really like the brush. Haven't tried the other items yet.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 7, 2017)

Haven said:


> I was surprised to get the LE bronze and glow. The xl bags that I have seen received the large Natasha denona eyeshadow palette!
> 
> Product update: I tried the atelier eyeshadow palette today and really liked it! Fortunately I got a fairly neutral everyday palette, and the quality and pigment are high. I also really like the brush. Haven't tried the other items yet.




ahhhhhhh, omg. I have the green/brown one. So, I'm hoping it's the other one then. Or the new star one. I have been avoiding looking at IG to be totally surprised. Fingers crossed for me then.  

Glad you're liking your items so far!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 10, 2017)

ohhh so awesome! 





Haven said:


> Ok! I ordered the smaller bag.
> 
> Make up atelier eyeshadow palette $35
> Smith & cult nail laquer $18
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 10, 2017)

So my order arrived today. The Makeup Atelier foundation's going back. The shade I bought (FLW1B) is a bit too dark, and the undertone is all sorts of wrong on me. (Ugh, the bane of my makeup shopping life.) I don't think mixing it with a white foundation would make a difference. Shame because I like the texture.

The rest of the stuff (Inglot brow liner, OCC n/p) is staying, and I'm excited to use them!

I also received a sample vial of Charlotte Tilbury's Scent of a Dream. Haven't tried it yet, though.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 10, 2017)

Lucky Bag Haul:

-Makeup Atlier palette-$35
-Wayne Goss #2 brush-$35
-by Terry Baum de rose (tinted: coral)-$56
-Oribe Gold Dust Dry Shampoo-$22
-Anna Sui compact mirror-$28
-bioderma sensibio 100ml-$6.90

My promised value is there (barely), and I will use most of it.  I think I technically got a bonus item since 6, but the mirror (while cute) is a joke a useless.  No one would pay $28 for this thing, and I would have much preferred a nicer item in my 5 or a usable 6th item.

So I'm meh on these.  Not disappointed exactly, but would not have bought ahead of time knowing the contents.  They definitely strategically package these, IMO.  They just looked so good last year, and so many people got ND palettes.  Not doing the regular ones again.  Did not get a chance for XL, but probably won't do that either.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 10, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Lucky Bag Haul:
> 
> -Makeup Atlier palette-$35
> -Wayne Goss #2 brush-$35
> ...



That's so sad.  If you had purchased the XL and received one of the 28 pan ND palettes, would you have been happy?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> That's so sad.  If you had purchased the XL and received one of the 28 pan ND palettes, would you have been happy?



I'm not sure, TBH.  I don't know what I was really expecting...to be blown away?  I did go poking at reviews, and people seem happy with the MA palettes.  Having so much of my value be a lip balm (even if luxe brand) and then the mirror is just kinda a let down.

The palette i recieved is a very wearable, neutral one.  I've been wanting to try the Oribe.  I love my WG brushes and do not have the #2.  They should have just sprung for a full-size bioderma, but I love it, and the travel size will be useful.  It's a fine box.  I'm mostly being whiny...sorry everyone.

I cant wait to hear what Lauren gets in her biggie.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 12, 2017)

Lucky Bag (regular)

it cosmetics bye bye pores $24
Bioderma 100ml $7
Becca shimmering skin perfector- moonstone $38
Natasha denona blush duo -#10 $38
Jeffrey star beauty killer palette $45
Red handled powder brush, not sure value. Some info online says chikuhodo brush made for lucky bag but I'm not sure.


----------



## Shars (Jan 12, 2017)

I got the Normal bag again this year and it included:

1. Bioderma Sensibio 100 ml $6.90
2. Wayne Goss #6 Brush $25.00 (I own this already and don't reach for it much but it's a solid eye brush and I don't mind having a 2nd) 
3. Charlotte Tilbury x Norman Parkinson Filmstar Bronze & Glow $80.00 (I didn't buy this when it came out as I'm not a fan of cream products like this and I'm not sure that I would have paid $80 for it. I also don't know if it'll show up on my skin either.)
4. Oribe Apres Beach Wave & Shine Spray $22 (Not a huge hair spray user but I'm happy to give this a go.)
5. Becca Blushed with Light Palette $35 (Happy about this 'cause I skipped buying it when it first came out)
6. Smith & Cult Nail polish in Doe My Dear $18 (Always wanted to try this brand and I love the colour so I'm happy about this as well.)

Total value of bag: $186.90

I'm much happier with this bag than last year's but I like the look of the products the XL bags contained so if I do try again, maybe I would splurge on one of those instead. I do feel that they could have given a lot more products to make up the $300 value as opposed to just adding the Natasha Denona palettes but I certainly would not have complained if I got one of those in my bag!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 14, 2017)

Sorry I've been so silent and absent on here! I'm "attempting" to go on a makeup no-buy starting last week. We're moving out Mid-March to a new apartment and I'm also finally able to have my own beauty room when I move! So I'm trying to save up where I can for a nicer vanity / storage / etc.

I got the Lucky Bag XL, and I'm honestly very happy with it! I already own the ND green/brown 28-pan, so I was worried I would get a duplicate. Luckily... (no pun intended lol) I got the Purple/Blue one. It's gorgeous! I actually think I'll use it more than the g/b one. 

My bag's contents:

-Bioderma: $6.90
-Oribe dry shampoo: $22 (used this yesterday on my ridic oily hair. It doesn't blow me away but it's nice. I'll definitely use up, but I won't repurchase.)
-Small Leopard Z palette: $14
-Jouer Lip Creme in Petale De Rose: $18 (luckily it was a shade I didn't already own. I love these and have 15 different shades.)
-Becca Afterglow Palette: $39.50
-IT Cosmetics Superhero Mascara: $24 (I had a sample of this through Ipsy a while back, and liked it. It's not as clumpy as Too Faced BTS and gives me better length)
-Natasha Denona 28-palette in Purple/Blue: $239
-Unknown powder brush with red handle: $???

A few have commented on IG to tell me that rumor is it's a chikuhodo brush made exclusively for the bag. I would have loved some kind of... insert? To tell me what brand and the value, since it's not on their website. You'd think they'd wanna brag about it if it had a supposed high value or well known brand name. 

Anyway, approximate total value: $364-ish + whatever the value of the brush would be.

Overall, I'm happy! And will actually use it all!  Totally got lucky on this one.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 14, 2017)

laurennnxox said:


> Sorry I've been so silent and absent on here! I'm "attempting" to go on a makeup no-buy starting last week. We're moving out Mid-March to a new apartment and I'm also finally able to have my own beauty room when I move! So I'm trying to save up where I can for a nicer vanity / storage / etc.
> 
> I got the Lucky Bag XL, and I'm honestly very happy with it! I already own the ND green/brown 28-pan, so I was worried I would get a duplicate. Luckily... (no pun intended lol) I got the Purple/Blue one. It's gorgeous! I actually think I'll use it more than the g/b one.
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic bag!  I have both of the Natasha Denona big palettes.  I tend to gravitate toward bronzes and golds but for some reason, I use my purple blue palette more than the green brown one.  I think this large palette will give you a lot of use on your no buy.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 24, 2017)

*Cool informational post on how Wayne Goss brushes are made!
Behind The Brush*


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 24, 2017)

laurennnxox said:


> Sorry I've been so silent and absent on here! I'm "attempting" to go on a makeup no-buy starting last week. We're moving out Mid-March to a new apartment and I'm also finally able to have my own beauty room when I move! So I'm trying to save up where I can for a nicer vanity / storage / etc.
> 
> I got the Lucky Bag XL, and I'm honestly very happy with it! I already own the ND green/brown 28-pan, so I was worried I would get a duplicate. Luckily... (no pun intended lol) I got the Purple/Blue one. It's gorgeous! I actually think I'll use it more than the g/b one.
> 
> ...




WOW, nice bag .... hum I might be tempted for next year maybe didn't know they were so generous it is the first time i'm hearing about those lucky bag.
WOW, nice bag .... hum I might be tempted for next year


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 9, 2017)

I love the concept of lucky bags (I used to buy NY lucky bags from a few Japanese clothing brands), so I'll try that for next year!  

I'm so glad that Beautylish has Tom Ford now, but unfortunately I can't buy any of the perfumes there because BL only does ground shipping for them (48 states). That flexpay option would have been a total lifesaver for me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 10, 2017)

Did anyone get the Sugarpill Valentine's Day set?  I did and I love it!  I've worn the eyeshadow palette 2 days in a row.  I'm thinking of making tomorrow day 3.  I knew I would love the pink but the red!  So pretty.  I thought it would be too scary to wear but it is not.  I've been wearing pink on the lid, brown in crease and red in outer 1/2 of crease with a duo fiber brush.  The sparkly light shade in inner corner.  I've been putting a darker brown color from Mac Brooke Shield's palette in outer v (actually it is kind of a purple looking brown in the pan).  I may go a little bolder next time and wear the red on the lid.  I want a back up.  I wouldn't mind the pink and red as singles shades.  The lip color is lovely as well.  Only thing is, I feel like I have something similar (lip color) in my stash already.  Anyhoo. . . Love it!  Anyone else?


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 11, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did anyone get the Sugarpill Valentine's Day set?  I did and I love it!  I've worn the eyeshadow palette 2 days in a row.  I'm thinking of making tomorrow day 3.  I knew I would love the pink but the red!  So pretty.  I thought it would be too scary to wear but it is not.  I've been wearing pink on the lid, brown in crease and red in outer 1/2 of crease with a duo fiber brush.  The sparkly light shade in inner corner.  I've been putting a darker brown color from Mac Brooke Shield's palette in outer v (actually it is kind of a purple looking brown in the pan).  I may go a little bolder next time and wear the red on the lid.  I want a back up.  I wouldn't mind the pink and red as singles shades.  The lip color is lovely as well.  Only thing is, I feel like I have something similar (lip color) in my stash already.  Anyhoo. . . Love it!  Anyone else?



I bought it yesterday when it got restocked and I'll be having it either by Tuesday or Wednesday. It's my first purchase from the brand Sugarpill and the set seems like a good deal. Very excited to try it!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 11, 2017)

Kaidan said:


> I bought it yesterday when it got restocked and I'll be having it either by Tuesday or Wednesday. It's my first purchase from the brand Sugarpill and the set seems like a good deal. Very excited to try it!



Thank you for mentioning the restock on Beautylish!  I wanted this set but not enough to pay shipping on top of it, and I need more Bioderma anyway.  Very excited!  Hope we both love them!


----------



## Kaidan (Feb 21, 2017)

Update on the Sugarpill set! It's completely worth it! <3  The packaging is cardboard, but it's not cheap and I like the kitschy cat illustration. The eye shadows were pigmented, blended very well, and you can get creative with a moderate neutral look or go vibrant and bold. The liquid lipstick is a beautiful dark shimmery metallic ruby that's opaque, doesn't dry out my lips, and can be long lasting if you don't eat something greasy like a three cheese pizza. In other words, I love it and will buy other Sugarpill items in the future. My eyes are set on Lumi, Trinket liquid lipstick, and one of their pastel eye shadows.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 5, 2017)

Blurghhh!!!  New Wayne Goss set releasing this week.  I am incapable of NOT buying it.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 5, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Blurghhh!!!  New Wayne Goss set releasing this week.  I am incapable of NOT buying it.


What?! I've just order today    A lot of his bruch was out of stock so i purchased 2 chikuhodo brushes instead


----------



## boschicka (Mar 5, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> What?! I've just order today    A lot of his bruch was out of stock so i purchased 2 chikuhodo brushes instead



That always happens!  At least Chikuhodo brushes are lovely too.  I guess he redesigned the face set.  Says "updated shapes, cashmere-soft hair."  They are not dyed either.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 5, 2017)

boschicka said:


> That always happens!  At least Chikuhodo brushes are lovely too.  I guess he redesigned the face set.  Says "updated shapes, cashmere-soft hair."  They are not dyed either.


once I read you post I went on YT to see ... I might purchased his #14 brush, i'm not interested in the other one, If he redo his eyeshadow brush that will be another story never have enough of those  
But again his brushes are sold in set and then they are available as single so it might take a couple of month for brush #14 to be available as stand alone.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 5, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> once I read you post I went on YT to see ... I might purchased his #14 brush, i'm not interested in the other one, If he redo his eyeshadow brush that will be another story never have enough of those
> But again his brushes are sold in set and then they are available as single so it might take a couple of month for brush #14 to be available as stand alone.



The OG 14 is amazeballs!  One of my favorite brushes of any type, any brand, period.  Hopefully the redesign doesn't mess it up.  Makes me sad I never grabbed a second one.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> *Blurghhh!!! * New Wayne Goss set releasing this week.  I am incapable of NOT buying it.



*For the first time, I find I am tempted because I LOVE the Chikuhodo Brushes (Saikoho hair) I purchased!  
Sooooo sooo soft...I honestly feel like my makeup application is so much finer, so nice! 
So, I really want to add a few more of the Saikoho type and think his brushes may fall into this category!

I like the look of #14 & I am in desperate need of a fan brush, #15...I would take suggestions on fan brushes! 
I just wish he included pricing! **

Here is the YT video
*[video=youtube_share;W2bXf9nGhxw]https://youtu.be/W2bXf9nGhxw[/video]


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *For the first time, I find I am tempted because I LOVE the Chikuhodo Brushes (Saikoho hair) I purchased!
> Sooooo sooo soft...I honestly feel like my makeup application is so much finer, so nice!
> So, I really want to add a few more of the Saikoho type and think his brushes may fall into this category!
> 
> ...



I'm guessing $300.  Do you want the fan brush for highlighter application?  Blush?  To brush off fallout?


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'm guessing $300.  Do you want the fan brush for highlighter application?  Blush?  To brush off fallout?



*Yeah! $300 sounds right...

I am looking for a thicker, medium size fan brush and I think in particular for highlighting/blending into blush. *


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yeah! $300 sounds right...
> 
> I am looking for a thicker, medium size fan brush and I think in particular for highlighting/blending into blush. *



I'm going to try this one next: PRO Featherweight Fan Brush #92 - SEPHORA COLLECTION | Sephora


----------



## Monsy (Mar 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yeah! $300 sounds right...
> 
> I am looking for a thicker, medium size fan brush and I think in particular for highlighting/blending into blush. *



mufe?


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 6, 2017)

I really do Like Sephora collection brushes, I do not own the fan brush but I have #90 and I really like it. Good sturdy brush, no shedding, and really soft.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 6, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I really do Like Sephora collection brushes, I do not own the fan brush but I have #90 and I really like it. Good sturdy brush, no shedding, and really soft.





boschicka said:


> I'm going to try this one next: PRO Featherweight Fan Brush #92 - SEPHORA COLLECTION | Sephora





Monsy said:


> mufe?



*The MUFE brush felt a bit scratchy to me. Then again is was glued to the display...so I question if it was a cheaper version made for display.

I am pretty sure I took a peek at the Sephora brush. I think it was too big. **I'll take a look at both again, the next time I am in the store.  Thanks ladies!**

Val, I have the #91 Pro Powder in my  list! I love oversize powder brushes! The Chikuhodo powder is also on my wish list. A bit expensive, but would be totally worth it!

*


----------



## switchblade (Mar 6, 2017)

I wish he'd still release the brown haired brushes individually, maybe a last chance to grab them before they're gone? Have no chance to get the original 14 & 15 now, and I really wanted them  These white brushes aren't appealing to me.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *The MUFE brush felt a bit scratchy to me. Then again is was glued to the display...so I question if it was a cheaper version made for display.
> 
> I am pretty sure I took a peek at the Sephora brush. I think it was too big. **I'll take a look at both again, the next time I am in the store.  Thanks ladies!**
> 
> ...



The Eve Pearl fan brush (not the dual-ended nonsense) is a favorite for some. Don't have it, so can't back it up though.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The Eve Pearl fan brush (not the* dual-ended nonsense*) is a favorite for some. Don't have it, so can't back it up though.



*I saw that brush when I was doing an open web search!*


----------



## Shars (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Blurghhh!!!  New Wayne Goss set releasing this week.  I am incapable of NOT buying it.



I'm not sure that I'll be caving on those. The one white bristled brush I have from him (#1 brush) I do not like. It was not as soft as the others and was a pain in the arse to get clean when washing. Now I absolutely do not reach for it. I'm not sure how these new ones will compare so I'm wary of buying them and not enjoying them either.



fur4elise said:


> *The MUFE brush felt a bit scratchy to me. Then again is was glued to the display...so I question if it was a cheaper version made for display.
> 
> I am pretty sure I took a peek at the Sephora brush. I think it was too big. **I'll take a look at both again, the next time I am in the store.  Thanks ladies!**
> 
> ...


The Sephora collection Pro #91 is bae (according to the youngins). I love it almost as much as my Cozzette powder brush.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I saw that brush when I was doing an open web search!*



I think it's a favorite of CoffeeBreakWithDani


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 6, 2017)

Shars said:


> The Sephora collection Pro #91* is bae* (according to the youngins). I love it almost as much as my Cozzette powder brush.


*
LOL! I love that phrase! Tell us about Cozzette...I love me some Ms. Fame!

**I have to say my white Chikuhodo brushes are the softest in my collection. But I will def wait to hear feedback on his new brushes.*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yeah! $300 sounds right...
> 
> I am looking for a thicker, medium size fan brush and I think in particular for highlighting/blending into blush. *



The WG fan brush is my latest favorite highlighting brush.  I bought it open stock.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I saw that brush when I was doing an open web search!*


Kevyn Aucoin fan brush is SO good, I have had it a couple years and still love it.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Kevyn Aucoin fan brush is SO good, I have had it a couple years and still love it.



What's the size on that?  Looks ginormous!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> What's the size on that?  Looks ginormous!


It is definitely large. And I have a small face. But I still love it!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 6, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The WG fan brush is my latest favorite highlighting brush.  I bought it open stock.



I use this one too. Works well.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> LOL! I love that phrase! Tell us about Cozzette...I love me some Ms. Fame!
> 
> 
> ...



I first heard of his (Roque Cozzette's) brushes on youtube and then had the chance to play with them back in 2015 at the New York IMATS (they were doing 50% off, I couldn't resist). I bought the S130 rounded blush brush (good but not amazing - good for blush in a pinch), the S125 oval powder brush (this is a really nice brush that gets the setting job done in no time because of its size), the S120 diamond blender (#bae, perfect for setting powder or even all over finishing powder) and the S145 perfect contour (too big to contour in my opinion but very nice for bronzer or powder application). They're synthetic but do not feel like it and very easy to clean. I bought 3 eye brushes last year at the makeup show but I can't recall the numbers offhand. I can say that I didn't enjoy my MUFE artist shadows as much until I started applying them with the cozzette brushes. If you like the Sephora Pro brush line, I think you will like his also.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 8, 2017)

The new WG set will be $250 USD


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2017)

*A Big Big Big Thank you & Hug to [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION]! She gifted me her new Wayne Goss #15 Fan Brush. 
 I absolutely love it! It is the perfect size and also thickness for highlighting. 
It is also as soft as my Chikuhodo brushes, thoroughly tempting me to purchase a few more WG brushes in the near future. *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 24, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *A Big Big Big Thank you & Hug to @boschicka! She gifted me her new Wayne Goss #15 Fan Brush.
> I absolutely love it! It is the perfect size and also thickness for highlighting.
> 
> *
> View attachment 59326



*That is  great gift! It's my new favorite highlighting brush.  I have the new white one but haven't tried it yet.
It is also as soft as my Chikuhodo brushes, thoroughly tempting me to purchase a few more WG brushes in the near future. *


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2017)

I have to second his brushes.  He has a tiny crease (s185) brush I love since I have hooded eyes.  It doesn't look like it will do much but it blends like a dream.  I also got mine at the makeup show.  Can't wait for June for the next one. 




Shars said:


> I first heard of his (Roque Cozzette's) brushes on youtube and then had the chance to play with them back in 2015 at the New York IMATS (they were doing 50% off, I couldn't resist). I bought the S130 rounded blush brush (good but not amazing - good for blush in a pinch), the S125 oval powder brush (this is a really nice brush that gets the setting job done in no time because of its size), the S120 diamond blender (#bae, perfect for setting powder or even all over finishing powder) and the S145 perfect contour (too big to contour in my opinion but very nice for bronzer or powder application). They're synthetic but do not feel like it and very easy to clean. I bought 3 eye brushes last year at the makeup show but I can't recall the numbers offhand. I can say that I didn't enjoy my MUFE artist shadows as much until I started applying them with the cozzette brushes. If you like the Sephora Pro brush line, I think you will like his also.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2017)

totally cool!!!!  





fur4elise said:


> *A Big Big Big Thank you & Hug to @boschicka! She gifted me her new Wayne Goss #15 Fan Brush.
> I absolutely love it! It is the perfect size and also thickness for highlighting.
> It is also as soft as my Chikuhodo brushes, thoroughly tempting me to purchase a few more WG brushes in the near future. *
> 
> View attachment 59326


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 4, 2017)

Jouer Rose Gold collection launched today! I picked up the highlighter. They ship to Canada and I already ordered a Wayne Goss brush that arrived in a timely manner and with no issues, so I'll continue to order from them.
Grab the Rose Gold stuff if you want it.  I have a feeling that it will go fast.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 6, 2017)

I just received the Rose Gold set and the Springtime in Paris set.  This is my first time trying Jouer products and I picked up the whole set.  Anything saying it is Rose Gold gets me every time.  I tried the lip creme and topper and really like both.  The formula of the lip creme is a nice consistency and not thick on. The color is familiar though.  I've been buying every metallic liquid lip I can find so I have to search my stash to see if I have a dupe.  I haven't tried the highlighter or the palette yet.  I love the Rose Gold boxes.  They have a hologram effect to them.  Too bad I usually don't keep boxes.  I think more products are in my future.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 18, 2017)

Wayne Goss Air Brush is back in (limited) stock. Guess who finally ordered one? *points to self*


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 18, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Wayne Goss Air Brush is back in (limited) stock. Guess who finally ordered one? *points to self*



Me too! I'm so excited for this brush.


----------



## Shars (Apr 19, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Wayne Goss Air Brush is back in (limited) stock. Guess who finally ordered one? *points to self*



I'm embarrassed to say that I've had mine since December and haven't used it yet *facepalm*.


----------



## VAL4M (May 6, 2017)

Just received an email to subscribe to the notification request for the new Natasha Denona Palette. I do not own any Natasha D eyeshadow .... but her sunset palette is so calling my name even if I have a gazillion warm eyeshadow palette! 
Natasha Denona Sunset Palette swatches : MakeupAddiction


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 6, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Just received an email to subscribe to the notification request for the new Natasha Denona Palette. I do not own any Natasha D eyeshadow .... but her sunset palette is so calling my name even if I have a gazillion warm eyeshadow palette!
> Natasha Denona Sunset Palette swatches : MakeupAddiction



The sunset palette is absolutely gorgeous. It became available on Sephora Canada on one of the last days of the sale and one of my girlfriends snagged it the lucky duck!


----------



## VAL4M (May 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> The sunset palette is absolutely gorgeous. It became available on Sephora Canada on one of the last days of the sale and one of my girlfriends snagged it the lucky duck!


WHAT??? Just check Sephora website and it says coming soon ... at 166$ it just brake my heart, why so expensive? I prefer the 3 payments on Beautylish it make the pill easier to swallow! *sigh* 
Does your friend liked her palette any feedback on her part?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 6, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> WHAT??? Just check Sephora website and it says coming soon ... at 166$ it just brake my heart, why so expensive? I prefer the 3 payments on Beautylish it make the pill easier to swallow! *sigh*
> Does your friend liked her palette any feedback on her part?



Some people are finding it at Sephora in store now if you can't wait. I'm going to wait for Beautylish.  I don't like that the Wayne Goss Eye brush set is coming out now too.  When it rains it pours.  Poor being the operative word.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 6, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> WHAT??? Just check Sephora website and it says coming soon ... at 166$ it just brake my heart, why so expensive? I prefer the 3 payments on Beautylish it make the pill easier to swallow! *sigh*
> Does your friend liked her palette any feedback on her part?



We haven't talked a lot about it other than she adores the shades and was super happy to get it during the sale! It looks like an incredible palette. The cost is definitely easier to swallow in 3 payments at Beautylish!


----------



## VAL4M (May 6, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Some people are finding it at Sephora in store now if you can't wait. I'm going to wait for Beautylish.  I don't like that the Wayne Goss Eye brush set is coming out now too.  When it rains it pours.  Poor being the operative word.


I doubt my local sephora will have the palette ... they only have random thing from the ND brand. As for WG eye brushes set, I want to pick up individual brushes not the whole set, so it might take a while before they are available individually. I have time on that end.


----------



## fur4elise (May 7, 2017)

*Yes! ND palette is very tempting...but I cannot swallow the cost pill whether in one bite or three! Maybe come the fall sale...but I need make better dents in...my NARS Loaded (Still pristine! Not even swatched! **), ABH Renaissance & Mario, NARS BdS & new CT palette! Way much duplication to be found!  Shopping my stash first!!!*


----------



## VAL4M (May 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yes! ND palette is very tempting...but I cannot swallow the cost pill whether in one bite or three! Maybe come the fall sale...but I need make better dents in...my NARS Loaded (Still pristine! Not even swatched! **), ABH Renaissance & Mario, NARS BdS & new CT palette! Way much duplication to be found!  Shopping my stash first!!!*


No! Don't start listing all your recent purchased Fur4elise! You will make me feel bad  But you should have see me debating with the receptionist at work on the fact that I NEED the Saharan palette from Juvia's AND the coloured Raine Queen of hearts palette and that they didn't look the same and have TOTALLY different colour. for at least 15min. We agree to disagree on that one LOL. I can see us have the same conversation end of May when I will received my new ND sunset palette!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 7, 2017)

Beautylish has a countdown clock on its site for the Sunset palette.  Right now its is at 5 days 3 hours 23 minutes.


----------



## VAL4M (May 12, 2017)

I just order the Natasha Denona Sunset palette with a WG brush WITH express FREE SHIPPING


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 12, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I just order the Natasha Denona Sunset palette with a WG brush WITH express FREE SHIPPING




Yay! Me too!  It already shipped too!  Which Wayne Goss brush did you get?


----------



## VAL4M (May 12, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yay! Me too!  It already shipped too!  Which Wayne Goss brush did you get?


His pencil/detail brush


----------



## fur4elise (May 12, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I just order the Natasha Denona Sunset palette with a WG brush WITH express FREE SHIPPING



*O​ooooooh! Swatches are aa must! *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 12, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> His pencil/detail brush



Ooh That might be the one I got not too long ago.  I had the smaller one in the Anniversary set but I was curious about the larger one so I bought it a few months ago.


----------



## VAL4M (May 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *O​ooooooh! Swatches are aa must! *


I will!!! My first ND palette i will let you know if it is worth it! It need to be better then my juvia's place palette and i'm not talking about the packaging. -_-


----------



## VAL4M (May 12, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh That might be the one I got not too long ago.  I had the smaller one in the Anniversary set but I was curious about the larger one so I bought it a few months ago.


It is the 05 precise detail brush. i already have the 04, 19 and 02. The only brush i'm still on the look out for is similar/exactly like my bobbi brown powder brush, i love the shape of it but it is so scratchy. I'm still undecided if the wg 00 brush is a "dupe" or one of the chikuhodo z-1 brush. I want the same size, shape, stiffness but in my search i can't find anything comparing those 3 and at almost 100$ i want to make sure i'm buying the right brush


----------



## VAL4M (May 13, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh That might be the one I got not too long ago.  I had the smaller one in the Anniversary set but I was curious about the larger one so I bought it a few months ago.


what are the numbers of those brushes???


----------



## VAL4M (May 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *O​ooooooh! Swatches are aa must! *


here some pictures and swatches 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I have to say my iPhone camera doesn't do justice to the look it is  really pretty I add on the middle of my lid the gold shimmery eyeshadow and it it really multi dimensional. the Longevity is good, i did my makeup at 8h00am and ran 5km for my commute after work and it is in te 20C (75F i think) and my eyeshadow still look good. I only use UD potion as eye primer. So everything  blend nicely, good pigmentation, only cons is the crush metal kind of transfer a little and not on my cheek but on my crease because I have hooded eyes but nothing deal breaking. I'm happy with my purchased so far need to play with it more.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Wayne Goss Air Brush is back in (limited) stock. Guess who finally ordered one? *points to self*



I bought it too! It's so awesome that it's free shipping to Canada!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> here some pictures and swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! I am so happy for you! It looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

Charlotte Tilbury's new glow palette went up today and I finally was able to purchase it  I am super happy ♥


----------



## VAL4M (May 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Charlotte Tilbury's new glow palette went up today and I finally was able to purchase it  I am super happy ♥


I'm still undecided as for what should be my first CT purchased I'm more inclined to buy a face production like her light wonder cream, her airbrush flawless finish or her filmstar bronze and glow ... and maybe her lip pencil in pillow talk.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Charlotte Tilbury's new glow palette went up today and I finally was able to purchase it  I am super happy ♥




 Ooh, I hope you love it my dear!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I'm still undecided as for what should be my first CT purchased I'm more inclined to buy a face production like her light wonder cream, her airbrush flawless finish or her filmstar bronze and glow ... and maybe her lip pencil in pillow talk.



She has so many amazing products I know what you mean! I was really pursuaded by the love for this palette on the CT thread, plus it is the summer bronzer palette so I am totally sold lol. This will be my first CT purchase ♥


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ooh, I hope you love it my dear!



Ever since hearing all of your rave reviews I have been trying to get my hands on this palette lol.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Ever since hearing all of your rave reviews I have been trying to get my hands on this palette lol.



 Really, this is your first CT product? I love the first palette very much. I don't have anything else. 4 palettes - 2 of each lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Really, this is your first CT product? I love the first palette very much. I don't have anything else. 4 palettes - 2 of each lol



It is! You cannot get CT in Canada except for at Holt Renfrew. I missed out on the first palette and HR doesn't seem to get the limited releases. I think it's a good first purchase!


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 16, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I'm still undecided as for what should be my first CT purchased I'm more inclined to buy a face production like her light wonder cream, her airbrush flawless finish or her filmstar bronze and glow ... and maybe her lip pencil in pillow talk.



I have the bronze and glow and pillow talk. Both are good. I wouldn't say spectacular earth shattering, though. They say the airbrush flawless finish is good. I wasn't impressed by my sample of wonder cream. 
Those are my 2 cents opinion!


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It is! You cannot get CT in Canada except for at Holt Renfrew. I missed out on the first palette and HR doesn't seem to get the limited releases. I think it's a good first purchase!



I think it's an excellent first purchase!


----------



## fur4elise (May 16, 2017)

*​Wayne Goss Eye Set (5 brushes), early access tomorrow at 12 est. $130 or 3 payments of $43. Very tempting!*


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​Wayne Goss Eye Set (5 brushes), early access tomorrow at 12 est. $130 or 3 payments of $43. Very tempting!*



Did you get that email from Nils? Very personal! I literally said out loud " thanks Nils!"


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 16, 2017)

They are such a tease. I want to know what the 5 brushes are! Are they totally different from previous sets?  I need time to think about this...


----------



## fur4elise (May 16, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> They are such a tease. I want to know what the 5 brushes are! Are they totally different from previous sets?  I need time to think about this...



[video=youtube_share;I7q4Zesl5aE]https://youtu.be/I7q4Zesl5aE[/video]

*​He sold me on the set!*


----------



## fur4elise (May 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Did you get that email from Nils? Very personal! I literally said out loud " thanks Nils!"



*lol! I did indeed get the email. I've kind of ignored his other emails for other products. This time I think this set may be worth purchasing. *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 16, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> here some pictures and swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My palette came today!  Along with the sculpting palette and one of the new blushes!  I can't wait to try them out tomorrow.  Trishalee from AGlitteryLife on Youtube said to use the Chroma Crystals with a finger.  I think she said they are meant to be toppers.  I'm not certain about that last part though.  I need to watch the video again.  I could be thinking of the Tom Ford duos.  I don't know.  I watched an obscene amount of Youtube videos this weekend.  Great pics!
BTW - You asked which Wayne Goss brushes I bought and I keep forgetting to check the numbers.  I'll try again tomorrow.


fur4elise said:


> *​Wayne Goss Eye Set (5 brushes), early access tomorrow at 12 est. $130 or 3 payments of $43. Very tempting!*



Ooh I want this but I think I better wait a bit.  I wouldn't mind waiting except that I know these will sell out. Oh phooey.  I'm just sorry I never ordered that big fat eye brush.  I don't know what I would do with it but it was so unusual looking.  This sets looks way different from the previous set.  I like that Wayne said some of the brushes were good for hooded eyes.


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> I have the bronze and glow and pillow talk. Both are good. I wouldn't say spectacular earth shattering, though. They say the airbrush flawless finish is good. I wasn't impressed by my sample of wonder cream.
> Those are my 2 cents opinion!



Hate the Wonder Cream....yuck lol


----------



## elegant-one (May 16, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It is! You cannot get CT in Canada except for at Holt Renfrew. I missed out on the first palette and HR doesn't seem to get the limited releases. I think it's a good first purchase!




It is Sis!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 16, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It is Sis!



Cannot wait to get it!


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> [video=youtube_share;I7q4Zesl5aE]https://youtu.be/I7q4Zesl5aE[/video]
> 
> *​He sold me on the set!*



Well. I certainly like they can be used with cream products. I always feel I have to wash a brush that I used with a cream product right away. It would be good to have extra brushes...


----------



## VAL4M (May 17, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Really, this is your first CT product? I love the first palette very much. I don't have anything else. 4 palettes - 2 of each lol





lipstickaddict said:


> It is! You cannot get CT in Canada except for at Holt Renfrew. I missed out on the first palette and HR doesn't seem to get the limited releases. I think it's a good first purchase!


CT is harder to find in Canada then Tom Ford. And even if you have a Holt in your city it doesn't mean they will carry the brand and they just started, like 2 year ago, to take order online.  Canadian retailers are so late in the game concerning E-store and THEN they are all frustrated that Canadians shop to much online on USA based store, duh! 


JerseyGirl said:


> I have the bronze and glow and pillow talk. Both are good. I wouldn't say spectacular earth shattering, though. They say the airbrush flawless finish is good. I wasn't impressed by my sample of wonder cream.
> Those are my 2 cents opinion!


Thanks much appreciate. and that why I haven't run to purchased a CT product yet, little information and reviews (and most of it are pr affiliated people that just hype up the product and those who are more ''independent'' seem to think it is a nice to have but without much excitement. 


Icecaramellatte said:


> My palette came today!  Along with the sculpting palette and one of the new blushes!  I can't wait to try them out tomorrow.  Trishalee from AGlitteryLife on Youtube said to use the Chroma Crystals with a finger.  I think she said they are meant to be toppers.  I'm not certain about that last part though.  I need to watch the video again.  I could be thinking of the Tom Ford duos.  I don't know.  I watched an obscene amount of Youtube videos this weekend.  Great pics!
> BTW - You asked which Wayne Goss brushes I bought and I keep forgetting to check the numbers.  I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Ooh I want this but I think I better wait a bit.  I wouldn't mind waiting except that I know these will sell out. Oh phooey.  I'm just sorry I never ordered that big fat eye brush.  I don't know what I would do with it but it was so unusual looking.  This sets looks way different from the previous set.  I like that Wayne said some of the brushes were good for hooded eyes.



yes I watch her, and yes I used my finger to used the chroma crystals ... it stayed on my lid but transfer a little on my upper crease but not on my cheeks. I think you can use them on the lid by it self but with fix + or a glitter glue. Nice Haul I want to see your swatches too! I'm not interested in face product as i pretty satisfied with what I have already and with my 2 Kevin Auction sculpting powder (light and Medium) I covered all my sculpting need for my face.
I can't wait to purchased more Wayne Goss brushes I really want same face brush to come back in Stock those are taking the longest time to come back!


----------



## MaryJane (May 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Charlotte Tilbury's new glow palette went up today and I finally was able to purchase it  I am super happy ♥



Hooray!!! I hope you like it. This is my favorite palette of hers. If you have blue or green eye, the eyeshadow colors are especially flattering.


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Well. I certainly like they can be used with cream products. *I always feel I have to wash a brush that I used with a cream product right away.* It would be good to have extra brushes...



*Same here...for any concealer and cream eye product. I have a set of concealer brushes that go in rotation and I wash them once a week. And if I use my Touch In Sol Metallist or Stila Mag. Metals shadows, I have to set those brushes aside...Once they dry, insta fall out onto the face if used again! I love the WG Fan brush (new white hair) I have and feel like I cannot go wrong with these...We'll see if I pull the trigger come noon *


----------



## Audrey C (May 17, 2017)

I think I might order the Eye Set, assuming that Beautylish does the taxes for me and I don't get hit with brokerage fees when it arrives in Canada. I've only ordered a single brush from them before (Wayne's Airbrush because of you enablers) so it was cheap enough for me to have not noticed what they did with duties and taxes.


----------



## Haven (May 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *​Wayne Goss Eye Set (5 brushes), early access tomorrow at 12 est. $130 or 3 payments of $43. Very tempting!*



I'm ready!


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2017)

Haven said:


> I'm ready!



*Me too...might get the Airbrush too...*


----------



## VAL4M (May 17, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I think I might order the Eye Set, assuming that Beautylish does the taxes for me and I don't get hit with brokerage fees when it arrives in Canada. I've only ordered a single brush from them before (Wayne's Airbrush because of you enablers) so it was cheap enough for me to have not noticed what they did with duties and taxes.


I order several time I always take the 3 months payment thought and I never paid extra upon arrival.
AND OMG just saw on T's the pictures of those brushes and I need them!  .... this month will be costly to say the least.


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I order several time I always take the 3 months payment thought and I never paid extra upon arrival.
> AND OMG just saw on T's the pictures of those brushes and I need them!  .... this month will be costly to say the least.



*YUP! I am spending more than I intended! But I really do not want to have to wait on the brushes once they sell out...

By the way lovely lady!  I loved your prior avatar and love the current one too! 
Simply Smashing! *


----------



## VAL4M (May 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *YUP! I am spending more than I intended! But I really do not want to have to wait on the brushes once they sell out...
> 
> By the way lovely lady!  I loved your prior avatar and love the current one too!
> Simply Smashing! *


 
Yes I guess we need to bite the bullet now! 
Thanks fur4elise I have to say my current avatar was taken by a professional photographer for my friend's Esty boutique (she is selling jewelry her shop name is Bricos) And because we are "modeling" for free and I do all the makeup on all the girls she send us all the pictures so we can used them. 
It is nice because i'm usually the one taking pictures of my family and still didn't master how to take a selfie (did I just give you a good insight of how old i am??? LOL)


----------



## Audrey C (May 17, 2017)

Just bit the bullet and ordered!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> Just bit the bullet and ordered!



Me too! Duties and taxes seemed quite reasonable


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2017)

*Me three! The deal is done!  And now my wallet is on lockdown! *


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I order several time I always take the 3 months payment thought and I never paid extra upon arrival.
> AND OMG just saw on T's the pictures of those brushes and I need them!  .... this month will be costly to say the least.



Good to hear! I decided to do the three payment thing because this month has been a bit more costly than anticipated ( and I bought the Charlotte Tilbury palette, plus the Armani Sunrise palette yesterday lol). Glad to hear that the payment plan works!


----------



## Audrey C (May 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Me too! Duties and taxes seemed quite reasonable



Agreed - I'm happy when they take them up front and I don't get a nasty delivery surprise and find out my package is being held hostage pending a ransom payment.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Me three! The deal is done!  And now my wallet is on lockdown! *



Mine too.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> Agreed - I'm happy when they take them up front and I don't get a nasty delivery surprise and find out my package is being held hostage pending a ransom payment.



Definitely. That just happened to me with some dishes I ordered from Amara in Britain. First and last time I will ever make that mistake lol.
Glad you got the brushes!


----------



## VAL4M (May 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Definitely. That just happened to me with some dishes I ordered from Amara in Britain. First and last time I will ever make that mistake lol.
> Glad you got the brushes!



Me it was with the Coloured Raine Queen of Hearts palette! That took me by surprised! 20$ more when UPS drop my package


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Me three! The deal is done!  And now my wallet is on lockdown! *



I'm guilty too. Wallet is hiding now from me.


----------



## VAL4M (May 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Definitely. That just happened to me with some dishes I ordered from Amara in Britain. First and last time I will ever make that mistake lol.
> Glad you got the brushes!



Me it was with the Coloured Raine Queen of Hearts palette! That took me by surprised! 20$ more when UPS drop my package, Yikes. Also I just press submit for the WG eyebrushes SET! 
I'm penniless now because of you!


----------



## Audrey C (May 17, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Me it was with the Coloured Raine Queen of Hearts palette! That took me by surprised! 20$ more when UPS drop my package, Yikes. Also I just press submit for the WG eyebrushes SET!
> I'm penniless now because of you!



UPS is notorious for that. I ordered a leather portfolio for my husband from the US a few years ago. I think it was $59 USD. The brokerage fees came to $36 Canadian when it arrived.

Ever since then, I'll only order from the US where they use USPS or collect taxes in advance. I don't mind paying the actual duties, but the brokerage fee from the shipper is just a cash grab.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Me it was with the Coloured Raine Queen of Hearts palette! That took me by surprised! 20$ more when UPS drop my package, Yikes. Also I just press submit for the WG eyebrushes SET!
> I'm penniless now because of you!



Oh no! The specktra influence is real lol


----------



## Alysse011 (May 17, 2017)

You all are making me want the Goss eye set! I have one of his eye brushes and use it all the time. I also ordered the Air Brush a while back and it works so well for me with all face products. 

I like that these eye brushes are supposed to work with cream shadows. I use a lot of cream shadows....the temptation!


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2017)

*Yay! Got a shipping notification!*


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yay! Got a shipping notification!/B]*


*

Me too! Usually it takes a couple of days, but today they were on it!*


----------



## Audrey C (May 17, 2017)

Mine is showing that it will be delivered tomorrow - that's incredible!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 17, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> Mine is showing that it will be delivered tomorrow - that's incredible!



That IS incredible!


----------



## Audrey C (May 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> That IS incredible!



My brushes were delivered this morning. In CANADA. Unfreakingbelievable! I've never seen delivery like that. 

They're all very soft and look well made. They're all variants on crease/blending brushes so I probably wouldn't have ordered them all individually, but I'm not sorry I bought them. I always run out of those because I hate having to wash my brushes every couple of days; these will bring me closer to the one week mark.

I'm still shaking my head at Beautylish's service, in a good way. Wow.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 18, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> My brushes were delivered this morning. In CANADA. Unfreakingbelievable! I've never seen delivery like that.
> 
> They're all very soft and look well made. They're all variants on crease/blending brushes so I probably wouldn't have ordered them all individually, but I'm not sorry I bought them. I always run out of those because I hate having to wash my brushes every couple of days; these will bring me closer to the one week mark.
> 
> I'm still shaking my head at Beautylish's service, in a good way. Wow.



That is totally incredible. Are you on the East Coast? I wonder if that makes a difference. I'm in Vancouver. No brushes yet! 
Awesome to hear that you are pleased with them. I'm super excited to receive mine.


----------



## Audrey C (May 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> That is totally incredible. Are you on the East Coast? I wonder if that makes a difference. I'm in Vancouver. No brushes yet!
> Awesome to hear that you are pleased with them. I'm super excited to receive mine.



I'm just outside Toronto. I wonder where their warehouse is? Sometimes they're in NY and then I get items quickly (but not this quickly)!


----------



## fur4elise (May 18, 2017)

*I am in West Michigan and have a notice that my set should arrive tomorrow...basically 2 day service! *


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 18, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I'm just outside Toronto. I wonder where their warehouse is? Sometimes they're in NY and then I get items quickly (but not this quickly)!



My FedEx tracking number finally loaded and it looks like my brush set will be delivered today too! I'm flabbergasted! I'm just up the coast in Lions Bay. It usually takes longer for things to get delivered here - even Mac takes longer than normal. I can hardly believe it!


----------



## Audrey C (May 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> My FedEx tracking number finally loaded and it looks like my brush set will be delivered today too! I'm flabbergasted! I'm just up the coast in Lions Bay. It usually takes longer for things to get delivered here - even Mac takes longer than normal. I can hardly believe it!



That's awesome!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 18, 2017)

My brushes just arrived! Inside the box it says - packaged with love in San Francisco! Wow. I am super impressed.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 18, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> My brushes were delivered this morning. In CANADA. Unfreakingbelievable! I've never seen delivery like that.
> 
> They're all very soft and look well made. They're all variants on crease/blending brushes so I probably wouldn't have ordered them all individually, but I'm not sorry I bought them. I always run out of those because I hate having to wash my brushes every couple of days; these will bring me closer to the one week mark.
> 
> I'm still shaking my head at Beautylish's service, in a good way. Wow.



Wow. Awesome!


----------



## VAL4M (May 18, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> My brushes just arrived! Inside the box it says - packaged with love in San Francisco! Wow. I am super impressed.





Audrey C said:


> My brushes were delivered this morning. In CANADA. Unfreakingbelievable! I've never seen delivery like that.
> 
> They're all very soft and look well made. They're all variants on crease/blending brushes so I probably wouldn't have ordered them all individually, but I'm not sorry I bought them. I always run out of those because I hate having to wash my brushes every couple of days; these will bring me closer to the one week mark.
> 
> I'm still shaking my head at Beautylish's service, in a good way. Wow.





lipstickaddict said:


> My FedEx tracking number finally loaded and it looks like my brush set will be delivered today too! I'm flabbergasted! I'm just up the coast in Lions Bay. It usually takes longer for things to get delivered here - even Mac takes longer than normal. I can hardly believe it!


Me too got my package today and i'm in Montreal. I received my Natasha Denona as fast so i was expecting the same speedy service for my brush.  but god the packaging, so well packed,  that is what kind blow my mind i mean i'm so bad at wrapping presents.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 18, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I wonder where their warehouse is?



SF Bay Area. (I'm a fairly compulsive tracker when I order something.) Most items from Beautylish typically ship by air, via FedEx. Almost everything I've ordered from them has showed up on my doorstep within two days, and I live in northern Maine. (Main exception would be an order I made a while back that included nail polish, which has to be shipped ground, which took a lot longer to get across the country.)

I'm more surprised lipstickaddict hasn't received her package yet, even though she lives on the same coast.


----------



## Haven (May 19, 2017)

I am in the LA area, and my package shipped ups ground. It won't be here until Monday.

My packages from beautylish used to be shipped via FedEx and arrive within a day.


----------



## fur4elise (May 19, 2017)

*This was my first order from Beautylish...and I was absolutely gobsmacked from the super quick shipping to the lovely packaging. They truly do make a purchase a special experience!
*



*

And the WG brushes are top notch!  Right in line with my Chikuhodo T-Series brushes! I am very happy with how soft they are and the slick brush handles! Fantastic! I have washed them and will give them a whirl tomorrow. I do think if you have brush guards you should slip them over these to maintain shape while drying.
*


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *This was my first order from Beautylish...and I was absolutely gobsmacked from the super quick shipping to the lovely packaging. They truly do make a purchase a special experience!
> *
> View attachment 60177
> 
> ...



Love the pics! I am really impressed with the quick shipping and packaging too. Simply beautiful. I think this is a very special brush set. Enjoy!


----------



## boschicka (May 19, 2017)

I got mine today too!  I love Beautylish as a company.  Great products, split payment option, amazing customer service, fast shipping.

The only thing I'll say about this order though was that I feel these brushes needed to be shipped with guards over the bristles.  I can see mine are already taking a weird shape from just having a plastic sleeve over them and then being rolled up together, etc.  Not a big deal and easily fixed with a wash tonight, but something that made me say hmm.


----------



## boschicka (May 19, 2017)

Haven said:


> I am in the LA area, and my package shipped ups ground. It won't be here until Monday.
> 
> My packages from beautylish used to be shipped via FedEx and arrive within a day.



Boo!  I was going to order a nail polish at the same time, but said heck no to the obligatory ground shipping.  I wanted these quickly so I kicked the polish out of my cart.  I'm in MA and got mine today.


----------



## Shars (May 19, 2017)

Y'all are making me jealous with your brushes!!! LOL. I'm still mad that the #18  doesn't look like my natural haired one - the bristles seem longer and I really hope he isn't discontinuing the natural haired brushes as I'll have to start hoarding my favourite ones.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 19, 2017)

Shars said:


> Y'all are making me jealous with your brushes!!! LOL. I'm still mad that the #18  doesn't look like my natural haired one - the bristles seem longer and I really hope he isn't discontinuing the natural haired brushes as I'll have to start hoarding my favourite ones.



The new brushes _are_ natural hair (white goat hair). It's the shapes that have changed.


----------



## Shars (May 20, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> The new brushes _are_ natural hair (white goat hair). It's the shapes that have changed.



That's partly good to hear but it's the mostly shape I didn't want him to change *sigh*. The old #18  was the perfect size for my lids.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 20, 2017)

The new number 18 is about the same shape as the original number 6, maybe with longer bristles?

So now, yeah, there are no flat lay-down brushes of any size in his range, and I remember that was a complaint many people (myself included) had when Wayne first launched his brush range.


----------



## Shars (May 20, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> The new number 18 is about the same shape as the original number 6, maybe with longer bristles?
> 
> So now, yeah, there are no flat lay-down brushes of any size in his range, and I remember that was a complaint many people (myself included) had when Wayne first launched his brush range.



I was thinking the new 18 looked more like the 6 as well. I have the 6 (and got another in my Lucky Bag) and while I like it, I am not a huge fan as it usually blends out more than I need given my eye real estate. When the old 18s come back in stock I'll probably just get 2 more money permitting. The eyeshadow brush from the 2015 Beautylish x Chikuhodo collection is actually similar to the 18 though thicker so at least I have that as well. 

Did you grab the new eye set?


----------



## VAL4M (May 21, 2017)

I used my sunset palette all week with my Juvia's place palette and I saw a couple of eyeshadow that look alike but no dupe.
So you see a bunch of orange eyeshadows, and Coco Bear against the warm brown and the crush crystal gold against the shimmery gold in the Nubian 2 (those were the most similar) 
I like both, and the matte eyeshadow in the natasha denona palette is a tad better but at 28$ Juvia's palette are holding their owned. 
Also here a little picture of my WG eye set brush ... I prefer those then my old #19  and my #04 .


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 21, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I used my sunset palette all week with my Juvia's place palette and I saw a couple of eyeshadow that look alike but no dupe.
> So you see a bunch of orange eyeshadows, and Coco Bear against the warm brown and the crush crystal gold against the shimmery gold in the Nubian 2 (those were the most similar)
> I like both, and the matte eyeshadow in the natasha denona palette is a tad better but at 28$ Juvia's palette are holding their owned.
> Also here a little picture of my WG eye set brush ... I prefer those then my old #19  and my #04 .
> ...



Did you just use water to wash your brushes the first time? They look so fluffy and nice!


----------



## VAL4M (May 22, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Did you just use water to wash your brushes the first time? They look so fluffy and nice!


  the picture of the brushes was taken right when I got them, so brand new and unused.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2017)

You guys are making me wish I was able to grab those brushes. I don't own any Wayne Goss brushes yet. I want to be a part of the club with the cool kids.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 23, 2017)

You're so cool you don't need any brushes! (They'll be back if you really want them...)


----------



## Shars (May 23, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> You guys are making me wish I was able to grab those brushes. I don't own any Wayne Goss brushes yet. I want to be a part of the club with the cool kids.



*poke*


----------



## VAL4M (May 24, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> You guys are making me wish I was able to grab those brushes. I don't own any Wayne Goss brushes yet. I want to be a part of the club with the cool kids.



You're already part of the cool kids club, it is us who are trying to catching up to you! LOL


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 5, 2017)

The new Wayne Goss face brush set is restocking tomorrow morning.  Anybody getting it? Apparently there is a long wait list and it is expected to sell out again quite quickly. I'd love to get it, especially since I am loving my eye brush set so much, but I'm putting myself on a low buy for the next few months and will have to pass. Heads up for anyone whose been wanting it!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> The new Wayne Goss face brush set is restocking tomorrow morning.  Anybody getting it? Apparently there is a long wait list and it is expected to sell out again quite quickly. I'd love to get it, especially since I am loving my eye brush set so much, but I'm putting myself on a low buy for the next few months and will have to pass. Heads up for anyone whose been wanting it!


*
I got the email too...but I need to pay for my eye brush set first! The low buy/smart buy thing  Plus I really do not need a full set. What I am really wanting is a single large powder brush...*


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> The new Wayne Goss face brush set is restocking tomorrow morning.  Anybody getting it? Apparently there is a long wait list and it is expected to sell out again quite quickly. I'd love to get it, especially since I am loving my eye brush set so much, but I'm putting myself on a low buy for the next few months and will have to pass. Heads up for anyone whose been wanting it!



I'm passing too. I'm enjoying the eye set, but I have a vacation next month and I know I'm going to throw an unbecoming amount of money at UD when the Heat collection drops.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 6, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I'm passing too. I'm enjoying the eye set, but I have a vacation next month and I know I'm going to throw an unbecoming amount of money at UD when the Heat collection drops.



Oh is it whole collection?  I just heard about the palette.  Off to research.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 7, 2017)

The face set is still available. I'm passing for now too. I have the original face set and I really don't reach for it much. They are great brushes but honestly I use his Airbrush almost every day. The white ones would be nice to have but I don't feel like I really want them. (Which is very strange, usually I would...)


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 7, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> The face set is still available. I'm passing for now too. I have the original face set and I really don't reach for it much. They are great brushes but honestly I use his Airbrush almost every day. The white ones would be nice to have but I don't feel like I really want them. (Which is very strange, usually I would...)



I actually really want them, but I'm holding off for now. It's taking all my strength not to pull the trigger


----------



## Haven (Jun 7, 2017)

Since the brushes are offered individually, I am allowing myself to order up to 2. Problem is I can't decide which two. 

$250 is just too much for me to spend right now with the upcoming UD and Becca launches coming soon.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 7, 2017)

Haven said:


> Since the brushes are offered individually, I am allowing myself to order up to 2. Problem is I can't decide which two.
> 
> $250 is just too much for me to spend right now with the upcoming UD and Becca launches coming soon.



the #15 !!! haha it is the only brush i'm interested in  but yes tough choice indeed!


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 7, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I'm passing too. I'm enjoying the eye set, but I have a vacation next month and I know I'm going to throw an unbecoming amount of money at UD when the Heat collection drops.



Oh let us know if you like the UD HEAT palette ... I might wait a long time before purchasing that palette because between the Natasha Denona Sunset palette, the Juvia's place Saharan palette, the Coloured Raine Queen of Hearts palette and the Colourpop $aucy palette, DO i really need another warm palette???      But then again ....  I have ALL UD naked palette sooooo it is no longer JUST purchasing another palette it is NOW called completing my collection right?!


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 7, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Oh let us know if you like the UD HEAT palette ... I might wait a long time before purchasing that palette because between the Natasha Denona Sunset palette, the Juvia's place Saharan palette, the Coloured Raine Queen of Hearts palette and the Colourpop $aucy palette, DO i really need another warm palette???      But then again ....  I have ALL UD naked palette sooooo it is no longer JUST purchasing another palette it is NOW called completing my collection right?!



Exactly! Family means no one gets left behind, right? I can't let my other palettes miss their baby sister. 

I don't have any of the warm palettes you mentioned though; with the exception of one KVD Palette (Monarch) and a NARS Duo, all my e/s are MAC and UD. I have been waiting for just the right palette to add these kind of shades. I think these will be a lot more wearable for me than the strong reds and pinks of MR, which is why I never pulled the trigger on that one.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 10, 2017)

I bought the Wayne Goss face brush set when it first launched.  I don't think I've used the set to its full potential.  I think I need the link to the look book to help me use them. I used it when I first got the set and then mistakenly closed the window and then couldn't find the page on the site.  I keep meaning to ask Beautylish for the link.  Anyhoo, I do use the #13  quite a lot.  I mostly use it to apply liquid foundation but just started using it with powder in the eye area.  I was thinking maybe I could use another. Well, I just checked Wayne Goss page and it is one of the most expensive brushes in the set.  Funny.  Leave it to me to gravitate toward that one.   I still want the eye brush set but still have to wait a bit. I'm surprised it is still around.  I hope it continues to hang around.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Lol, of course the most expensive one! I'm in the same boat, I haven't used mine to the full potential either. i think it's time to find that video also!


----------



## mollyv6 (Jun 14, 2017)

Anyone know the date for the ND sunset palette restock?  Saw on her instagram page that Beautylish will get one more restock and then it'll be fall before more are released.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 4, 2017)

In case anyone didn't see the email, 10% of sales today go to charity for Houston victims of the hurricane. Yay!!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 12, 2017)

Woke up at 3h00AM to purchased the Natasha Denona LILA palette, the site was super slow and my husband wasn't really happy that my phone mysteriously rang ..... who knows who put that ringer on MY phone at THAT time.....


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Sep 12, 2017)

Is the Lila palette LE?


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 12, 2017)

*ND Lila Palette Swatches*






(beautyprofessor)


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 12, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Is the Lila palette LE?



From what I've read, it's permanent.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 12, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Is the Lila palette LE?





lipstickaddict said:


> From what I've read, it's permanent.


yep permanent but they take for ever to come back in stock once it is sold out didn't take any chance!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *ND Lila Palette Swatches*
> 
> View attachment 61388
> 
> ...



 I can wait ..... next week i hope Beautylish shipping is usually fast


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 12, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> yep permanent but they take for ever to come back in stock once it is sold out didn't take any chance!



Ditto here! I waited up as long as I could but ended up falling asleep ten minutes before launch time lol. I woke up at 1:00am and quickly ordered it. Cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 13, 2017)

Gotta love Beautylish - my Lila palette is being delivered today! The flex pay makes buying expensive palettes like this much easier.


----------



## Haven (Sep 13, 2017)

I have been debating the new nd palette. I have been neglecting my other nd palettes lately, so I am wondering if I should get it. I should use the other palettes more before buying another one.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 13, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Gotta love Beautylish - my Lila palette is being delivered today! The flex pay makes buying expensive palettes like this much easier.


Me too! can't wait till it is here, the only thing I couldn't take the 3 months payment because my credit card expiry date was due in November  . I wanted a 2 brushes one from Wayne Goss and the GN-10 from Chikuhodo but I removed them from my cart I will buy them later when I will have my new credit card.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 13, 2017)

T's swatch of the Lila palette are up!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 13, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Me too! can't wait till it is here, the only thing I couldn't take the 3 months payment because my credit card expiry date was due in November  . I wanted a 2 brushes one from Wayne Goss and the GN-10 from Chikuhodo but I removed them from my cart I will buy them later when I will have my new credit card.


You can still use it. There is a button in your order history that says " change  credit card" and there is a button for each payment. I've never seen it before. They must've gotten tired of people calling up to change the card. I'm afraid I have been guilty of that in the past. They also send a reminder email a few days before the next payment is due. I like that you can just click and make payment early too. 

I saw the email about the release time right Before I was going to bed . I said I was t getting up at three in the morning g and just hoped it was still available at 5 or 5:30 when I woke up. Well my luck I woke up at 2:30 and figured I might as well try. Brought my lap top out and fell asleep. I woke up again at 3:30 placed an order.  I did payments as I need funds for Pat this week. Hard beauty times right now. I knew that and felt I had been good skipping thing and that went right out the window when Fenty launched . I don't know what happened. It is supposed to come tomorrow.


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 13, 2017)

some swatches of the Lila palette mostly the 2nd and 3rd row .... so pretty Dragon bite is to die for (colour top row far right )
I can wait to do a look tomorrow!


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm wearing my Lila palette today and LOVE it. I did a subtle look with 3 of the colors that aren't as purple. I applied the lid shade with a finger and it felt so creamy. I'm so happy to have this. I have the Sunrise palette as well - I feel the quality is consistent between both palettes. IMO, Lila has more variety and a better range of colors.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 14, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm wearing my Lila palette today and LOVE it. I did a subtle look with 3 of the colors that aren't as purple. I applied the lid shade with a finger and it felt so creamy. I'm so happy to have this. I have the Sunrise palette as well - I feel the quality is consistent between both palettes. IMO, Lila has more variety and a better range of colors.



Yay! Happy to hear! I love the Sunset palette as well and am SO excited for my Lila palette to arrive. I bought it from Sephora so it should be here soon fingers crossed


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 14, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> View attachment 61394
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These colors look absolutely gorgeous! Gahhhhhh!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> These colors look absolutely gorgeous! Gahhhhhh!



They are!!! I think the eyeshadows are even better then the sunset palette .... you are going to enjoy your palette i'm sure!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2017)

I wore Lila for the first time today. Livid on the lid, Nude Vino in the crease, Layla in the outer V and Juneau under brow.  Nice plummy look.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm still waiting for someone to compare this palette to the Blue/Purple 28 palette. I can't find one YT video yet!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 16, 2017)

My Lila palette came and I am in LOVE


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 18, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to compare this palette to the Blue/Purple 28 palette. I can't find one YT video yet!



I do not own any of the 28 palette but what I can see from picture is that the Lila palette is "warmer" than the blue/purple palette and the Lila have more matte than shimmers. I can see 5 shades that are probably close.... Phyrra might compare she is a fan of the brand.... if you have the Blue/purple you might not "need" the Lila palette.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 18, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to compare this palette to the Blue/Purple 28 palette. I can't find one YT video yet!



Ooh I saw one.  It may take me a while to go through my history and find it though.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 19, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I do not own any of the 28 palette but what I can see from picture is that the Lila palette is "warmer" than the blue/purple palette and the Lila have more matte than shimmers. I can see 5 shades that are probably close.... Phyrra might compare she is a fan of the brand.... if you have the Blue/purple you might not "need" the Lila palette.


Thank you very much. I'll give Phyrra a look.


Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I saw one.  It may take me a while to go through my history and find it though.  Maybe tomorrow.



Thank you. Let me know when you do.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 19, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you very much. I'll give Phyrra a look.
> 
> 
> Thank you. Let me know when you do.



Oops. I just got home.  Going to bed soon.  I do have some time off this week so I'll get to it soon.

Edit - I'm starting to think it may have been Puffin's Wife or Stephanie Nicole that showed both palettes.  I don't really remember what they said about both of the palettes though.  I think I watched videos from both of them but I think a few others too but I may have started with them.  

BTW speaking of the Lila palette.  I watched 2 videos this morning featuring it.  One was Puffin's wife and the other was Tanya Feifel Rhodes.  One said the palette was a cool palette but the colors didn't always look like you think.  The other said it was purple but a warm palette.  (I think it is warm and that the colors don't look like you think)  I had already decided to not use the Lila palette since I was wearing pink/coral outfit. I figured I didn't want to wear purple but I started thinking about it and I remembered that I had put on Dragon's Bite thinking it was a green brown but it went on quite pink on me.  Then I thought yes, the palette does have warm tones maybe I can do a look without going all out purple.  I started using my new Wayne Goss eye set brushes and I really liked them.  I kept fine tuning and adding to the look blending adding blending adding.  I could have been on Youtube for all that blending.  Any way.  I really liked the look.  A pinky coral vibe with a teensy bit of purple.  The purple only came about because I wanted to deepen the crease a bit and used a smaller brush. Ooh these brushes are fun.  I changed the whole look by changing the brush so there was a bit more purple than I originally wanted but I liked the look. So:

crease - Mac Soft Brown - I almost always use this.  I like it and I just start with it and by the time I'm finished, I usually can make a decision about what colors or palette I want to use. 
Cyclone on the lid
Nude Vino in a little bit above the crease but closer to the crease than the soft brown
Amara in the outer v but a bit more towards the middle of the eye in the crease
a pinch of Layla to deepen the outer v a bit more
Mac Uninterrupted to transition 
Juneau brow highlight

Love the largest Wayne Goss eye brush for diffusing the edges of colors.  
I really liked the look.

As far as comparing the Lila palette with the Purple Blue palette.  I have both but I don't know if I can do that just yet.  I did use the Lila palette twice but I just counted and only used 8 colors so far.  I don't think just looking at the pans is enough so far at least 3 or 4 colors look different on my eye than what I thought they would look.  Cyclone looks like a metallic pink/copper in the pan but it definitely has a pink coral duo chrome on the eye.  I feel like it is a color I've seen before but I can't quite place it.  I also feel like it is a color that may swatch the same but the duochromeness does not always translate to the eye.  This one definitely does.  I kept looking at my eye thinking is it pink? Is it coral? Copper?  Was great because I was wearing a pink and coral print top today!  I also feel Nude Vino looks like a plain old medium brown in the pan but it definitely looked deeper in my crease than I thought and had a strong purple tone to it that wasn't apparent in the pan, at least on my skin.  Now comparing it to the 28, if we are just going by the pan the Nina's Orchid color looks similar one of the colors, Viola. But the textures look a bit different.  There's one cool tone metallic purple in both palettes that look similar in the pan but formula's are different again.  The Lila has 2 colors that look straight up hot pink in the pan and I don't see anything pink in the purple blue.  Also, the rest of the purple colors in the purple blue are plum tones and quite warm to me.  I do think the Lila has one plum metallic color but the other matte colors may have plum tones as well.  The 28 palette only has 2 mattes on the purple side. The lila has 4 or 5 mattes.  

I'm going on and on but it is just easier for me to give my impressions while I'm thinking about it.  By tomorrow I may have forgotten it all.  You would probably do better to wait for a review where someone has used all the colors so you know for sure.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 19, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oops. I just got home.  Going to bed soon.  I do have some time off this week so I'll get to it soon.


Take your time. Also Good Night and sleep well.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 20, 2017)

You really look pretty  Even i wanna try .


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 21, 2017)

The quality of Natasha Denona eyeshadows are gorgeous. They blend like a dream and stay on for hours, even on unprimed eyelids.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 21, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Take your time. Also Good Night and sleep well.


Hey I looked through my history and I don't see anything.  So crazy. Maybe I was hallucinating.  I could have sworn someone held up the 28 palette next to the lila one.  So sorry.  There are quite a few videos up now.  Maybe someone will think to do it.  I am working on watching youtube videos. I'm so behind in watching the videos on my feed.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 1, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Hey I looked through my history and I don't see anything.  So crazy. Maybe I was hallucinating.  I could have sworn someone held up the 28 palette next to the lila one.  So sorry.  There are quite a few videos up now.  Maybe someone will think to do it.  I am working on watching youtube videos. I'm so behind in watching the videos on my feed.


No problem at all. I think I'm going to skip the Lila palette. ( I keep telling myself that but we both know that I'm lying to myself) I always feel like I'm behind on YouTube. I think it's designed to make you feel that way.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 2, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> No problem at all. I think I'm going to skip the Lila palette. ( I keep telling myself that but we both know that I'm lying to myself) I always feel like I'm behind on YouTube. I think it's designed to make you feel that way.



Maybe skip, holiday is upon us already. Natasha Denona says she is going to announce her holiday products tomorrow. She says one is permanent and one is limited edition. I think she mentioned a new formula or something.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 13, 2017)

*ooooooooooh!
*


*​Bet ya it's a new Air Brush…white hair *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *ooooooooooh!
> *
> View attachment 62338
> 
> *​Bet ya it's a new Air Brush…white hair *



And white handle!  I signed up for email notifications too.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> And white handle!  I signed up for email notifications too.


*I was wrong. Not white hair. Handmade, white with rose gold ferrule!  
General release is 16th of November.
*[video=youtube_share;Y_0NdljDeqg]https://youtu.be/Y_0NdljDeqg[/video]


----------



## boschicka (Nov 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I was wrong. Not white hair. Handmade, white with rose gold ferrule!
> General release is 16th of November.
> *[video=youtube_share;Y_0NdljDeqg]https://youtu.be/Y_0NdljDeqg[/video]



So the white handle is the only difference?!?


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 14, 2017)

boschicka said:


> So the white handle is the only difference?!?


*
That is the gist I am getting...The original brush is still on my lust list...and I may stick with that. White handle anything does not jibe with my messy hands...*


----------



## boschicka (Nov 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> That is the gist I am getting...The original brush is still on my lust list...and I may stick with that. White handle anything does not jibe with my messy hands...*



Skip for me too if that's the only change.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 14, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Skip for me too if that's the only change.



Skippity do da here too!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> That is the gist I am getting...The original brush is still on my lust list...and I may stick with that. White handle anything does not jibe with my messy hands...*


I think it looks cheap, personally.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 16, 2017)

Yep, save the $5 and buy the original Air Brush (which is fantastic). I also don't think it's worth the extra for a light pink handle and rose gold ferrule.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 5, 2017)

Gotta hand it to Beautylish. They are on top of their game. I placed an order Saturday and it arrived yesterday (Monday). Unlike MAC where I had to wait over a week for my order to even process and ship (still isn't here yet). I got the new Viseart Grande Pro palette (with a few other goodies). Can't wait to unpack it and play.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Dec 6, 2017)

Did anyone know that Beautylish includes samples in their boxes under ALL the paper padding??  Because I didn’t!  Usually I grab my goodies and invoice out of the paper ‘cradle’ and then toss the box in the recycling bin.  Today, it looked like something was missing, so I pulled out all the paper and found an Oribe sample set! I wonder how many I’ve thrown out?


----------



## Haven (Dec 7, 2017)

mac_aiken said:


> Gotta hand it to Beautylish. They are on top of their game. I placed an order Saturday and it arrived yesterday (Monday). Unlike MAC where I had to wait over a week for my order to even process and ship (still isn't here yet). I got the new Viseart Grande Pro palette (with a few other goodies). Can't wait to unpack it and play.


I also ordered the grand pro! Very excited to get it. Love viseart!


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 7, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Did anyone know that Beautylish includes samples in their boxes under ALL the paper padding??  Because I didn’t!  Usually I grab my goodies and invoice out of the paper ‘cradle’ and then toss the box in the recycling bin.  Today, it looked like something was missing, so I pulled out all the paper and found an Oribe sample set! I wonder how many I’ve thrown out?


I think they just started giving samples. I've ordered many times and never received a sample...even underneath the padding.


----------



## leonah (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't got any sample ever from beautylish before but it was a while ago I ordered


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 8, 2017)

I can't believe there is a new Wayne Goss holiday brush coming. I thought the Rose Gold Air Brush was the holiday brush.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 9, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I can't believe there is a new Wayne Goss holiday brush coming. I thought the Rose Gold Air Brush was the holiday brush.



I signed up to be notified, but if it's really the one in the picture I'm not so sure I need it.  I think it looks like a brush from one of his face sets that I have (which I really don't use.)


----------



## Haven (Dec 9, 2017)

My viseart palette that was shipped overnight is stuck in Oakland. No delivery date available! I emailed beautylish CS. Hope they get back to me soon. I am really excited to get it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 9, 2017)

Haven said:


> My viseart palette that was shipped overnight is stuck in Oakland. No delivery date available! I emailed beautylish CS. Hope they get back to me soon. I am really excited to get it.



Maybe delivery services are backed up there due to the wildfires?


----------



## Haven (Dec 9, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Maybe delivery services are backed up there due to the wildfires?



This is what I am thinking. Trying to be patient.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 11, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> I signed up to be notified, but if it's really the one in the picture I'm not so sure I need it.  I think it looks like a brush from one of his face sets that I have (which I really don't use.)


I think I know which one you mean. They just had to say highlighter brush and I was in. Hope it is not too pricey. Don’t know if I’ll have funds. Lot of late notices going around.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 13, 2017)

Sonia from Sweet Makeup Temptations (great source for brush nerds, especially if you're wanting to get into Japanese makeup brushes) is launching her own brush line soon(ish)! About Sonia G. | Beautylish


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info. She is such a wealth of knowledge. And she really loves brushes!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2017)

Also, the 2017 Holiday Brush from Wayne Goss is out.

Wayne Goss - The Holiday Brush 2017 | Beautylish


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 14, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Also, the 2017 Holiday Brush from Wayne Goss is out.
> 
> Wayne Goss - The Holiday Brush 2017 | Beautylish



I saw that too! Love his brushes, and have quite a few, but I'm not sure how much I would use this new one given that I don't own too many super pigmented highlighters or blushes that warrent a very light hand. It looks really nice though!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I saw that too! Love his brushes, and have quite a few, but I'm not sure how much I would use this new one given that I don't own too many super pigmented highlighters or blushes that warrent a very light hand. It looks really nice though!



He hates instagram makeup and the heavy highlight look, so I'm thinking this is his answer to that.  He's trying to force people to use a light hand.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 14, 2017)

boschicka said:


> He hates instagram makeup and the heavy highlight look, so I'm thinking this is his answer to that.  He's trying to force people to use a light hand.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Dec 15, 2017)

boschicka said:


> He hates instagram makeup and the heavy highlight look, so I'm thinking this is his answer to that.  He's trying to force people to use a light hand.


I think there’s space for both.  Some days I like to send visual Morse code messages to the moon.  Others I like to look lit from within. :shrugs:


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 15, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I think there’s space for both.  Some days I like to send visual Morse code messages to the moon.  Others I like to look lit from within. :shrugs:



My highlight could probably be seen by space more often than I would like it too, so perhaps I should invest in one of these new brushes


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Dec 15, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> My highlight could probably be seen by space more often than I would like it too, so perhaps I should invest in one of these new brushes


Yaaasss!   I’m tempted because my favorite highlighter brush is his #14 .  I also like that he went more ‘affordable’ this year.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 15, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> My highlight could probably be seen by space more often than I would like it too, so perhaps I should invest in one of these new brushes



Haaa! Yes, Wayne Goss says, "Take the hint, lipstickaddict!"


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 15, 2017)

For some reason I’m not feeling the brush this year. I don’t know why.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah, it's not a shape I have much use for. If I had any powder highlighter I'd be more apt to apply it with a fan brush. (I'm more Team Lit From Within versus Team I Want To See Your Highlighter from Space. )


----------



## Shars (Dec 15, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> For some reason I’m not feeling the brush this year. I don’t know why.



I highly dislike how it looks lol. It looks like a brush I have that has seen better days haha.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 16, 2017)

Shars said:


> I highly dislike how it looks lol. It looks like a brush I have that has seen better days haha.


Yes, this


----------



## Haven (Dec 16, 2017)

Shars said:


> I highly dislike how it looks lol. It looks like a brush I have that has seen better days haha.


Exactly!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 16, 2017)

Is anyone grabbing a Lucky Bag this year?


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 16, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Is anyone grabbing a Lucky Bag this year?


i'm tempted any one can tell us if they liked their bags the year before ... read on instagram some comments some loved it other didn't I guess it is always subjective base on people need and how they like the 'surprise'


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 17, 2017)

I didn’t totally love my bag last year.  In fact, I gave most of it away to other people. So, I’m not sure I should do it again this year.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 17, 2017)

Shars said:


> I highly dislike how it looks lol. It looks like a brush I have that has seen better days haha.


*This!!! I love the #15  brush. Thank you again [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION]  *


boschicka said:


> Is anyone grabbing a Lucky Bag this year?


*
I signed up for notification. If I am very good, I may splurge...but I worry that products may not suit me...e.g. Too light, wrong colors, etc.*


----------



## Haven (Dec 17, 2017)

My lucky bag was just ok last year. Don’t know if I will get one this year.


----------



## powderprincess (Dec 17, 2017)

I got the new Wayne Goss holiday brush.  IMO it's far to fluffy for highlighter and not precise enough, but it is delightful for a dusting of finishing power.  It's super soft an airie and much larger than I had expected.  A nice to have if you are a collector, but not a must have.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 17, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Sonia from *Sweet Makeup Temptations (great source for brush nerds, especially if you're wanting to get into Japanese makeup brushes)* is launching her own brush line soon(ish)! About Sonia G. | Beautylish



*YES! [MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION]  suggested Sonia's Brush Temple to me early on this year and it is packed with great information! It certainly helped me make informed choices before I invested in my pricier brushes. I could not be more happy with the brushes I now have. 
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 20, 2017)

Sonia's brushes are out! Set only for now. $362 for eight brushes ($45.25/brush).

Set | Beautylish


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 20, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Sonia's brushes are out! Set only for now. $362 for eight brushes ($45.25/brush).
> 
> Set | Beautylish


I really like the looks of this set.


----------



## VAL4M (Dec 21, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I really like the looks of this set.


Me too, so tempted but why the lippie brush? Those just throw me off of a brush set, same for the eyeliner brush! dont add those 2 in a set worth 350$ come on there are not worth de price. I can buy those for 10$ and be happy with it. The same rant can be apply for those chukohudo sets now on sell on beautylish :-/


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 21, 2017)

I think I'm going to wait until individual brushes are released. And wait to hear reviews as well.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 21, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I think I'm going to wait until individual brushes are released. And wait to hear reviews as well.



*THIS! I love SG, but my wallet would cry over purchasing this. WHAT I love is all the people on other blogs whining about how expensive these brushes are...and dare I say trying to compare them to the fiasco of Kylie's brush set. *major eye roll* If you know anything about high end Japanese brushes the price point is not shocking. However for a first outing, nothing in this set is calling my name. 
*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 21, 2017)

I didn’t realize there were chikuhodo sets again for Christmas. I really like a few of the sets I had in the past. Super soft bristles, gorgeous handles. The travel set intrigues me....


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 21, 2017)

I could live without lip brushes too


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 21, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I think I'm going to wait until individual brushes are released. And wait to hear reviews as well.



Same. Right now there's only one I'm interested in (the pencil brush). Maybe she'll expand the line in the future, too.



fur4elise said:


> *WHAT I love is all the people on other blogs whining about how expensive these brushes are...and dare I say trying to compare them to the fiasco of Kylie's brush set. *major eye roll* If you know anything about high end Japanese brushes the price point is not shocking.
> *



OMG. Kylie's set is likely mass manufactured with her name on them, even if they are to her specs. In that regard, you can get much more bang for your buck.

Handcrafted brushes are generally going to be more expensive. Hair/bristle type also affects price (e.g., goat hairs are less expensive than blue squirrel).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 22, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Me too, so tempted but why the lippie brush? Those just throw me off of a brush set, same for the eyeliner brush! dont add those 2 in a set worth 350$ come on there are not worth de price. I can buy those for 10$ and be happy with it. The same rant can be apply for those chukohudo sets now on sell on beautylish :-/


I'm not seeing a lip or eyeliner brush in the SoniaG set.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm not seeing a lip or eyeliner brush in the SoniaG set.



She may be thinking of the Pencil One as the eyeliner brush and the Builder One as the lip brush (which it's not; it's a flat eyeshadow brush, but it looks more to me like a longer-bristled smudge brush).


----------



## lenchen (Dec 23, 2017)

Is it worth it to get the lucky bag?


----------



## lenchen (Dec 23, 2017)

powderprincess said:


> I got the new Wayne Goss holiday brush.  IMO it's far to fluffy for highlighter and not precise enough, but it is delightful for a dusting of finishing power.  It's super soft an airie and much larger than I had expected.  A nice to have if you are a collector, but not a must have.


I agree, I have it and although it's a nice to have it's not a must have.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 23, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Same. Right now there's only one I'm interested in (the pencil brush). Maybe she'll expand the line in the future, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with your thoughts on handcrafted brushes it will be more expensive. I'm only interested in the fan brush, so I'll wait for the individual brushes to be released.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 23, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Yep, save the $5 and buy the original Air Brush (which is fantastic). I also don't think it's worth the extra for a light pink handle and rose gold ferrule.



I agree!


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 23, 2017)

lenchen said:


> Is it worth it to get the lucky bag?


I'm wondering too. Never bought one before and wondering what people have gotten in previous years and if they thought it was worth it.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 23, 2017)

I enjoyed the lucky bag I purchased, but that's b/c it had newly released items that I didn't have at the time. Mine also had a gift certificate in it, so it was "extra lucky."
I think now I pretty much own all the makeup from Beautylish that I want, so I would only be happy with brushes or skincare. I should probably skip.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *This!!! I love the #15  brush. Thank you again @boschicka  *
> 
> *
> I signed up for notification. If I am very good, I may splurge...but I worry that products may not suit me...e.g. Too light, wrong colors, etc.*


Every year it gets down to the wire and I get scared that I'm going to get a bag full of products I cannot use.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 27, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Every year it gets down to the wire and I get scared that I'm going to get a bag full of products I cannot use.



*LOL! I have received 4 reminder emails...But I am skipping. Not out of fear, but more so holding onto my money for my vacation next week. 

AND we are on the eve of Low/No Buy 2018. I did better in 2017, but will be cracking down further for 18.  *


----------



## Haven (Dec 27, 2017)

None of the products from last years lucky bag have been in regular use or rotation. This tells me to skip. 

I would rather spend the money on something that I will use a lot. Even without a discount.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 28, 2017)

Haven said:


> *None of the products from last years lucky bag have been in regular use or rotation.* This tells me to skip. I would rather spend the money on something that I will use a lot. Even without a discount.


*
This is good to know! And yes! The products are discounted but it is also Beautylish's way of doing "clearance," just like Sephora & Ulta are marking down products to move them out.  One thing I did not do this year was jump on every sale...*


----------



## Shars (Dec 28, 2017)

The fact that Beautylish did the fair/medium and dark/deep bags this year intrigued me so I got one. I really wanted an XL bag as they usually put great stuff in those but they were sold out by the time I got the early access email. I got the regular bag, as I've done for the past 3 years, and I'd say that while you always get products worth more than what you paid, they may not always be products you WANT or were interested in. Last years' favourite items for me was a Smith & Cult nail polish and a Wayne Goss brush. I used the Bioderma travel size bottle but haven't used the Charlotte Tilbury X Norman Parkinson cream illuminator or the Oribe wave hair spray (my hair's short at the moment). I can't remember what else was in my bag lol.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 28, 2017)

Shars said:


> The fact that Beautylish did the fair/medium and dark/deep bags this year intrigued me so I got one. I really wanted an XL bag as they usually put great stuff in those but they were sold out by the time I got the early access email. I got the regular bag, as I've done for the past 3 years, and I'd say that while you always get products worth more than what you paid, they may not always be products you WANT or were interested in. Last years' favourite items for me was a Smith & Cult nail polish and a Wayne Goss brush. I used the Bioderma travel size bottle but haven't used the Charlotte Tilbury X Norman Parkinson cream illuminator or the Oribe wave hair spray (my hair's short at the moment). I can't remember what else was in my bag lol.



Let us know what you get this year!


----------



## Shars (Dec 28, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Let us know what you get this year!



Will do! Apparently they won't ship out until like January 12th this year but definitely will come on and let you guys know what I got.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 13, 2018)

Have been seeing some of the lucky bags on Instagram.  They are lovely as always, but I'm glad I skipped b/c I already own everything.  I only saw one XL bag and it repeated last year with a large ND palette, so that was odd.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 16, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Have been seeing some of the lucky bags on Instagram.  They are lovely as always, but I'm glad I skipped b/c I already own everything.  I only saw one XL bag and it repeated last year with a large ND palette, so that was odd.


I was too disappointed with mine from last year to buy again, unless I could nab an XL...but they screwed up the release and emails, so those were SO.  Oh well!  Money saved for other pretties!


----------



## singrsling (Jan 17, 2018)

You are gorgeous! I love your red hair!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey Ladies... Just popping in to let you know what I got in my Lucky Bag this year. It was just the regular $75 Lucky Bag for Dark/Deep as the XL ones sold out super fast.

1. Wayne Goss #20  eyeshadow smudging brush (retails $22)
2. Jouer Long Wear Lip Topper in Skinny Dip (seems to retail for $16)
3. Natasha Denona Face Glow Body Shimmer in 03 Dark (retails for $42)
4. Clean Apotehcary Brush Shampoo in Rose (retails: $15)
5. Hylamide Finishing HA Blur ($19... never heard of this brand before but the product sounds really interesting. You can apply it on top of or mixed with foundation and it's supposed to give a blurring effect to the skin.
6. Viseart Dark Mattes Eyeshadow Palette ($80... I already own this, along with 2 others so I'll probably sell this to someone)
7. OCC Lip Tar in Artifact (Retails: $17... I also already own this and love it; may gift this one, though)

So in total my bag is valued at $211 retail. I'm actually happier with it this year than last years even though I received 2 products I already own. I wished they had sent me one of the Natasha Denona 5 pans instead lol. But I'm glad I didn't get any of the Jeffree Star products or that ABH palette everyone seemed to get in the regular bags.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hylamide HA Blur is awesome, I think you'll like it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 17, 2018)

singrsling said:


> You are gorgeous! I love your red hair!!


Since mine is the only avatar with blatantly red hair, I’ll say thanks!  I actually need a new avi because my hair is now much shorter and going to the blonde side, but I expect to return to red...it’s my favorite!


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> Hylamide HA Blur is awesome, I think you'll like it.



Nice! Now I'm even more excited. How do you like to use it?


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2018)

Instagram

Natasha Denona Diamond & Blush Palette 01 Darya | Beautylish

Is anyone getting Darya or Citrus? I will order Darya when it's back in stock .


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 18, 2018)

MissTania said:


> Instagram
> 
> Natasha Denona Diamond & Blush Palette 01 Darya | Beautylish
> 
> Is anyone getting Darya or Citrus? I will order Darya when it's back in stock .



There was some talk about it in the Sephora thread I think. I personally am terrible with cream products so I am skipping, but the colors look lovely


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> There was some talk about it in the Sephora thread I think. I personally am terrible with cream products so I am skipping, but the colors look lovely



Thank you I usually stay away from the Sephora thread because we have so little here compared to Sephora USA (which I can't order from) but I'll have to check it out in relation to this item. You have me rethinking this now due to the cream products! I was just focusing on the pretty colours Lol!


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2018)

MissTania said:


> Thank you I usually stay away from the Sephora thread because we have so little here compared to Sephora USA (which I can't order from) but I'll have to check it out in relation to this item. You have me rethinking this now due to the cream products! I was just focusing on the pretty colours Lol!



Butting in to ask why you can't order from Sephora USA? Is it because of the mail forwarder issue they've been causing recently i.e. not shipping to parcel forwarders etc.?


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 18, 2018)

Shars said:


> Nice! Now I'm even more excited. How do you like to use it?



I tend to use it most often as a primer. It feels kind of velvety and I think it definitely helps prolong the look of my makeup even if a little shine starts to peak through (I can't seem to stop getting super oily in the t-zone by the end of the day). I use less blotting paper now!
On the odd occasion I wear it alone when I just want my skin to look more even but not add foundation or powder on top. It works quite nicely that way as well. 
I have yet to try mixing it with my liquid foundation but supposedly it performs very well in that scenario too.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 18, 2018)

MissTania said:


> Thank you I usually stay away from the Sephora thread because we have so little here compared to Sephora USA (which I can't order from) but I'll have to check it out in relation to this item. You have me rethinking this now due to the cream products! I was just focusing on the pretty colours Lol!



I just saw these up on Sephora and they are $115 Canadian. Ouch!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 18, 2018)

My Lucky XL Bag and Natasha Denona Spring Collection order came in today.  

It seems I was waiting so long due to a nail polish.  Ugh!  Anyhow I got:

Charlotte Tilbury Smokey eye palette - the last one that came out
By Terry Sun Designer palette
Oribe face oil
Sulwashoo mask
Smith and Cult nail polish
Bioderma
Becca Box with 
Backlight primer
Opal liquid highlighter
Snapdragon blush
champagne pop stick
Beach tint
Wayne Goss #13  brush

Very nice lucky bag.  I have 3 items though.  So it goes.  I wasn't going to participate because I pretty much get the stuff I like so I figured there would be repeats which is why I didn't get it last year. However, Beautylish got so many luxury brands since then so I figured I'd take a chance.  It seems like they didn't include any of those.  I don't really know. I haven't watched any reveals yet maybe they did.  

Now my Natasha Denona order:
I got everything!  Both blush palettes and all the top coats.  I love the duo chrome look of the top coats.  I especially liked the lavender one.  I loved Alba Duo Glow highlighter so much this summer that I had to have the blush palettes when I saw them especially since they have the duo glow formula like Alba.  I am curious about how they are going to work since I think every pan is a different formula.  Well everything looks beautiful!  I haven't tried anything yet.  Just looked at them.  The pink one looked more warm than I thought.  I thought it was the citrus one until I remember the citrus one had that yellow color.  I can't wait to try these.  Although the pink case is nice, I wish it was pink metallic like the contour palette.

The top coats look pretty but two of them arrived crumbled.  So disappointed.  I don't know if they can be pressed or not but I want it to look pristine so I requested an exchange.  I'll have to see what the reply will be.  It is a pity because I really want to dig into that lavender one.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 18, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Lucky XL Bag and Natasha Denona Spring Collection order came in today.
> 
> It seems I was waiting so long due to a nail polish.  Ugh!  Anyhow I got:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a solid bag, but I agree that I would have expected different brands to be featured.

I bought the original peach top coat, and there’s definitely a quality control issue.  If you look at the reviews on Sephora, you’ll see similar complaints.  My first one arrived dried out and crumbled, very hard to use but I could ‘make’ it work if I tried.  I wasn’t happy with that, so I requested a replacement.  The new one Sephora sent was night and day different! So much easier to use and not crumbly.  That said, these are not creamy like a TF or CT cream color.  When you get a good one, they’re SO nice.  It does make me worry about it’s longevi though.


----------



## Shars (Jan 18, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> I tend to use it most often as a primer. It feels kind of velvety and I think it definitely helps prolong the look of my makeup even if a little shine starts to peak through (I can't seem to stop getting super oily in the t-zone by the end of the day). I use less blotting paper now!
> On the odd occasion I wear it alone when I just want my skin to look more even but not add foundation or powder on top. It works quite nicely that way as well.
> I have yet to try mixing it with my liquid foundation but supposedly it performs very well in that scenario too.



Thank you! I think I'll be trying it under foundation as well.



Icecaramellatte said:


> My Lucky XL Bag and Natasha Denona Spring Collection order came in today.
> 
> It seems I was waiting so long due to a nail polish.  Ugh!  Anyhow I got:
> 
> ...



Damn did you have quick fingers are were you on that super early list that got a chance at the XL bags? Did they offer the choice between Light/Medium and Dark/Deep for the XL bags?

Sorry about your crumbled ND items. Hopefully they don't give you any stress about replacing them.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 18, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Lucky XL Bag and Natasha Denona Spring Collection order came in today.
> 
> It seems I was waiting so long due to a nail polish.  Ugh!  Anyhow I got:
> 
> ...



Sounds like a very nice lucky bag. I wasn’t super thrilled with my bag last year, I gave most of it away. I skipped this year, maybe next year..,


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2018)

Shars said:


> Butting in to ask why you can't order from Sephora USA? Is it because of the mail forwarder issue they've been causing recently i.e. not shipping to parcel forwarders etc.?



I have tried to order to my US forwarding service over several years now and it either doesn't go through or is cancelled. It seems they can see my PayPal account is linked to an Australian Bank. It's very frustrating.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 18, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> I just saw these up on Sephora and they are $115 Canadian. Ouch!



Wow! I should brace myself for the Aussie price if it launches here. The Lila and Sunset palettes are $185. I have some Beautylish vouchers so will use them if I get Darya.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 19, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Lucky XL Bag and Natasha Denona Spring Collection order came in today.
> Very nice lucky bag.  I have 3 items though.  So it goes.  I wasn't going to participate because I pretty much get the stuff I like so I figured there would be repeats which is why I didn't get it last year. However, Beautylish got so many luxury brands since then so I figured I'd take a chance.  It seems like they didn't include any of those.  I don't really know. I haven't watched any reveals yet maybe they did.
> 
> Now my Natasha Denona order:
> ...



I'm interested in the ND Spring palettes. I think the pink pallette (Darya) is supposed to be for fair/light tones and the Citrus palette is for medium/dark. I'm definitely pale (NC20) so i probably should get Darya but I'm hesitant b/c the blushes look like a very blue based pink. How do they look in person? I like the colors in Citrus better but I wonder if they'd be too dark for me.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 19, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Lucky XL Bag and Natasha Denona Spring Collection order came in today.
> 
> It seems I was waiting so long due to a nail polish.  Ugh!  Anyhow I got:
> 
> ...



Wow Nice bag i think I will go for it next year, almost did but I buy so much thing in 2017 that I told myself I didn't need it.  I watch a couple of unboxing on YT  and they pretty much received the same thing,  no new skincare product and that is lame because they missed a big opportunity to promote their new line. 

ND 
I have the ND Top coats duo chrome silver-brown an love it and was so tempted to buy the new shade .... the lavender is not too blueish?  I'm not sure I want all three but I was more leaning for the green- red and the pinky one and now with you saying the lavender is so nice, but i'm surprise because it don't really show up lavender in the official pictures on IG.


----------



## Shars (Jan 19, 2018)

MissTania said:


> I have tried to order to my US forwarding service over several years now and it either doesn't go through or is cancelled. It seems they can see my PayPal account is linked to an Australian Bank. It's very frustrating.



Oh ok. I have a non-US card as well but I added a US billing address to it and haven't had any problems. So was just wondering.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 19, 2018)

Shars said:


> Thank you! I think I'll be trying it under foundation as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The XL bag didn't have a skin shade choice.  I haven't heard back from them surprisingly enough.  I need to check my email again.  I may have to call them but I'm just too pooped right now.


MaryJane said:


> I'm interested in the ND Spring palettes. I think the pink pallette (Darya) is supposed to be for fair/light tones and the Citrus palette is for medium/dark. I'm definitely pale (NC20) so i probably should get Darya but I'm hesitant b/c the blushes look like a very blue based pink. How do they look in person? I like the colors in Citrus better but I wonder if they'd be too dark for me.



I wore Darya today.  I was a bit scared. I love shimmer but I didn't know how these wore. I didn't have time for fixing up mistakes this morning.  I rubbed a bit of the cream blush on my cheeks with a finger.  It looked darker and warmer in the pan but went on lighter and cooler but still wearable for me (warm tones are more natural on me).  I wore the duo glow using the natasha denona highlighter brush.  I put a bit more on one cheek than I meant to but it was fine.  It showed a lot more gold than I would have thought for the cooler palette but that is good for me.  I liked the look.  Oh and I wore the powder blush on top of the cream. So I wore 3 of the products together.  Made for a pretty look.


VAL4M said:


> Wow Nice bag i think I will go for it next year, almost did but I buy so much thing in 2017 that I told myself I didn't need it.  I watch a couple of unboxing on YT  and they pretty much received the same thing,  no new skincare product and that is lame because they missed a big opportunity to promote their new line.
> 
> ND
> I have the ND Top coats duo chrome silver-brown an love it and was so tempted to buy the new shade .... the lavender is not too blueish?  I'm not sure I want all three but I was more leaning for the green- red and the pinky one and now with you saying the lavender is so nice, but i'm surprise because it don't really show up lavender in the official pictures on IG.



I don't know that it is so nice I was too afraid to try it if I had to return it.  I just liked the color combo of lavender with silver _*and*_ gold.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 19, 2018)

Update: Beautylish gave me a refund. What to do now?  I hate crumbled eyeshadow.  I've been giving my newly arrived shattered shadows to family members lately and they've been perfectly happy with them.  Why can't I be? I think I may have to search in store in Sephora for a replacement.  Oh well, I guess I can try out the color at least now.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 20, 2018)

Update on Lavender/Silver and Gold.  I was able to press that one pretty flat so it doesn't look too bag.  I don't know about brown mauve that looks more smushed up.  We'll see.  I wore Lavender/Silver and Gold today. It looked liked it might be too sparkly for work when applied it on its own.  I decided to layer Per Se creamy matte eye shadow from Lila Palette.  I added a bit more of Lavender/Silver and Gold over it.  I liked it a lot. I can't wait to wear the other colors.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 21, 2018)

Shars said:


> Oh ok. I have a non-US card as well but I added a US billing address to it and haven't had any problems. So was just wondering.



That's fantastic! I enquired with my bank long ago but they said I can have only one billing address at a time and there might have been another issue. I'm going to look into it again. I generally get by okay with PayPal/credit card.


----------



## Shars (Jan 21, 2018)

MissTania said:


> That's fantastic! I enquired with my bank long ago but they said I can have only one billing address at a time and there might have been another issue. I'm going to look into it again. I generally get by okay with PayPal/credit card.



I hope it does work for you! Fingers crossed.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 25, 2018)

In case anyone is curious about the new SoniaG brush set, I decided to do some *ahem* research for the group and bought the set.  

Well, I received them today, they are truly beautiful.  I haven't used them yet.  The handles are gorgeous, their shape is not typical, they are thick, even for the smaller brushes. It will be interesting to see how it will feel to use them. The brush hair is soft, and many of the shapes are very different from most of what I have. 

They are made in Japan and appear to be really high quality.  Maybe it would have been better to wait for them to be released individually and to just get a few, but I have issues and I'm the first to admit I have a brush problem.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 25, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> In case anyone is curious about the new SoniaG brush set, I decided to do some *ahem* research for the group and bought the set.
> 
> Well, I received them today, they are truly beautiful.  I haven't used them yet.  The handles are gorgeous, their shape is not typical, they are thick, even for the smaller brushes. It will be interesting to see how it will feel to use them. The brush hair is soft, and many of the shapes are very different from most of what I have.
> 
> They are made in Japan and appear to be really high quality.  Maybe it would have been better to wait for them to be released individually and to just get a few, but I have issues and I'm the first to admit I have a brush problem.


I love people with issues! More when they purchase expensive brush! Can you do some comparisons with some mac brushes or wayne goss? Because i’m looking for a good detail brush bigger then Mac 219 but with less long hair then the WG #19  brush. I’m so particular with my eyeshadow brushes


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 25, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I love people with issues! More when they purchase expensive brush! Can you do some comparisons with some mac brushes or wayne goss? Because i’m looking for a good detail brush bigger then Mac 219 but with less long hair then the WG #19  brush. I’m so particular with my eyeshadow brushes



Ok! I can definitely try to do a comparison. I will let you know what I find!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 27, 2018)

Shars said:


> Hey Ladies... Just popping in to let you know what I got in my Lucky Bag this year. It was just the regular $75 Lucky Bag for Dark/Deep as the XL ones sold out super fast.
> 
> 1. Wayne Goss #20  eyeshadow smudging brush (retails $22)
> 2. Jouer Long Wear Lip Topper in Skinny Dip (seems to retail for $16)
> ...




See now I wish I had gotten one. The only item that would have been a repeat for me would have been the Viseart Dark Mattes Palette but I would have given that to my sister. Next year I'm all in. I had no idea they were options for skin tones.


----------



## Shars (Jan 27, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> See now I wish I had gotten one. The only item that would have been a repeat for me would have been the Viseart Dark Mattes Palette but I would have given that to my sister. Next year I'm all in. I had no idea they were options for skin tones.



This year was the first time they did the skin tone option. They said they were trying it out based on feedback from last year. I hope they do it again next year and also add that option for the XL bag.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 27, 2018)

GURLS!!! The SoniaG brushes are now sold in singles!!! I’m buy in at least 2 lol


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 27, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> GURLS!!! The SoniaG brushes are now sold in singles!!! I’m buy in at least 2 lol



Of course as soon as I bought the whole lot. But they are awesome. 

I don’t have the MAC 219! But I will take a picture comparing to the Tom Ford Pencil brush. I worked today but I will try to take a good picture tomorrow. Her pencil brush is made of squirrel so it is very soft.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 27, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Of course as soon as I bought the whole lot. But they are awesome.
> 
> I don’t have the MAC 219! But I will take a picture comparing to the Tom Ford Pencil brush. I worked today but I will try to take a good picture tomorrow. Her pencil brush is made of squirrel so it is very soft.



Thanks! 
And i thought if i also show you what i had as comparative 
in my cart right now. 
I have a chikuhodo gsn-10, also the top brush in my picture love that brush i want a second one but this is too big for detail work on my other v 
below the Chikuhodo (white brush) is Wayne Goss # 19 
then i have the Smashbox #15  in my book this one is a little to big for detail work and it’s not good for blending 
4th one is Wayne Goss # 20 i think the bristles are too long and not enough pointed, good brush for small transition in the crease
5 and 6 are the same brushes Quo detail brush they are a drugstore makeup company from Canada nice price for quality BUT even if I use them the most for detail work i always wish they have less “give” or wish they should be more dense so almost perfect but still searching for HG brushes
7. Is MUFE #216  nice but too round not pointed enough 
and finally 
8 MAC # 219 good but not “large” enough for blending in the outer V. 
Right now in my beautylish cart i have Chikuhodo Gsn-10 brush and 
SoniaG crease and pencil 
hope this help @JerseyGirl


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 27, 2018)

Here’s the pencil brush next to the Tom Ford, a very old Burberry brush, the Wayne Goss 05, the pencil brush from chikuhodo Noel and suqqu M. 

SoniaG’s is the softest for the lash line but it’s squirrel so I only think should be used with powders. The Tom Ford can be used with cream (like smudging a creamy pencil). The Burberry pokes a little if you hold it straight on, the other two are wider at the top so they are better for a thicker smudge line. (If that makes sense.)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 27, 2018)

I took a picture with SoniaG brushes and I put the Wayne Goss in between, hopefully you can read the numbers and names. Her crease brush would work very well in the outer V, it’s a good shape for that, at least for my eyes.  At the very end is an old MAC 140 that I used for the outer V forever. It’s stiff but soft so gives good precision. 

Hope it helps!

If these are too dark i’ll Try to retake them during the day.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 27, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Thanks!
> And i thought if i also show you what i had as comparative
> in my cart right now.
> I have a chikuhodo gsn-10, also the top brush in my picture love that brush i want a second one but this is too big for detail work on my other v
> ...



I agree, the WG are too long or floppy for the outer V, and the pencil brush will be too small. I will try the SoniG crease brush in the outer V tomorrow and let you know how it works.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 27, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> View attachment 63072
> 
> 
> I took a picture with SoniaG brushes and I put the Wayne Goss in between, hopefully you can read the numbers and names. Her crease brush would work very well in the outer V, it’s a good shape for that, at least for my eyes.  At the very end is an old MAC 140 that I used for the outer V forever. It’s stiff but soft so gives good precision.
> ...



the picture is perfect! very clear! wow they really look good those SoniaG brushes! I really like the Pencil and detail brushes!  very nice!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 27, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> View attachment 63071
> 
> 
> Here’s the pencil brush next to the Tom Ford, a very old Burberry brush, the Wayne Goss 05, the pencil brush from chikuhodo Noel and suqqu M.
> ...



Nice! Yes I also have WG #5  and never use it I don't know why? always get lost among my other brushes. Thank You .... look like you have a nice brushes collection


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 27, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Nice! Yes I also have WG #5  and never use it I don't know why? always get lost among my other brushes. Thank You .... look like you have a nice brushes collection



Lol! Yes they get lost among the others. I have a few that are good, but many aren’t that great (I’m learning along the way.) Sometimes I feel the brush is good but depending on the product you use it may not be that great.  It’s not just the brush,  it’s the product it’s used with, and then our skin, too. For example, some powders are so hard a nice soft brush won’t pick them up. So the pigments may not look too great on the skin. Then a brush with stiffer bristles may pick up the powder, but can irritate the skin. So....I’m learning many factors make a difference.


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Nice! *Yes I also have WG [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=5]#5 [/URL]  and never use it I don't know why?* always get lost among my other brushes. Thank You .... look like you have a nice brushes collection



WHATTTT???? BLASPHEMY!! Lol. WG #5  is my favourite eye brush! It's the perfect brush for smudging or applying eyeshadow under the lower lash line. I have two and would have bought another if they hadn't changed the brushes.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 29, 2018)

I ordered Darya from Beautylish, thankfully I had some gifts cards from their last gift card event. It should arrive soon. I also picked up both Jeffree Star Holiday highlighter palettes.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 1, 2018)

*New Wayne Goss on the way...*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2018)

It's a new anniversary set (if you looked at the URL after clicking on it).


----------



## boschicka (Feb 7, 2018)

Oops.  Ordered the WG set and the 4 Sonia G eye brushes.  Oops.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 7, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Oops.  Ordered the WG set and the 4 Sonia G eye brushes.  Oops.



*LOL! That a big OOOoooops!  ~ This is a skip for me. I love the eye brush set he released last year, so no need. I still have his Airbrush on my lust list. 
*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 7, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! That a big OOOoooops!  ~ This is a skip for me. I love the eye brush set he released last year, so no need. I still have his Airbrush on my lust list.
> *



Is that the rose gold one that came out recently?  Cause...oops...I think that was in my order too.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 7, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Is that the rose gold one that came out recently?  Cause...oops...I think that was in my order too.



 hate it when that happens


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 7, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Is that the rose gold one that came out recently?  Cause...oops...I think that was in my order too.



*I'm thinking the original. Though you will have to tell us about the rose gold one! 
*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 7, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I'm thinking the original. Though you will have to tell us about the rose gold one!
> *



Pretty sure I was initially going to skip that brush, but then...oops. A few Chikuhodo brushes may have jumped in my cart as well.


----------



## Shars (Feb 7, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Oops.  Ordered the WG set and the 4 Sonia G eye brushes.  Oops.



**Don't you hate it when products are naughty and just find themselves in your cart? *ughh* Just disrespectful!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 7, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Oops.  Ordered the WG set and the 4 Sonia G eye brushes.  Oops.



Me too.  I planned to skip the WG set but I saw the description of the firm eye brush and it sent me over the edge.  I've been using the eye set everyday and loving it but also often think, "I wish there was a firm brush." I was just too curious about it.  We'll see.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 8, 2018)

who picked up the new viserait Tryst palette?


----------



## javadoo (Feb 8, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> who picked up the new viserait Tryst palette?



I did!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 8, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> who picked up the new viserait Tryst palette?






(makeupfomo)

*Wow! Had no idea this was coming out. It is very pretty!

**Dangereuse- Warm peach with a matte finish*
*Rendezvous- Pink champagne with a shimmer finish*
*Flirt- Light tan bronze with a shimmer finish*
*Liason - Warm pink with a matte finish*
*Darling - Peachy rose gold with a shimmer finish*
*Illicit- Deep merlot with microglitter and a matte finish*
*Paramour - Rusty copper with a shimmer finish*
*Seduction- Golden copper with a shimmer finish*
*Rapture- Red plum with a shimmer finish*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2018)

javadoo said:


> I did!



Me too!  Annoying that it didn't release with the WG brushes.


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 8, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 63178
> View attachment 63179
> 
> (makeupfomo)
> ...


I KNOW so tempted but MUST resist .... so annoying to be on a low-buy and of course the good side of me is telling me I already own all those colours but ......


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Pretty sure I was initially going to skip that brush, but then...oops. A few Chikuhodo brushes may have jumped in my cart as well.



Which Chikuhodo brushes did you nab?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 8, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I KNOW so tempted but MUST resist .... so annoying to be on a low-buy and of course the good side of me is telling me I already own all those colours but ......



I know, right?! I love this palette! I actually bought it, came to my senses and cancelled my order.  Now I'm contemplating it again lol. Unlike lipsticks, I actually own very few palettes.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 8, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I KNOW so tempted but MUST resist .... so annoying to be on a low-buy and of course the good side of me is telling me I already own all those colours but ......



*And my immediate response was exactly the same as [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION] ! I know?! Right?! My 2018 plan clearly says "no pre-made e/s palettes." So I am admiring from afar...Now if I happen to bank a little roll-over for the next few months...then we'll see...
*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2018)

Shars said:


> Which Chikuhodo brushes did you nab?



I got a backup of the T-7 and I'm trying the T-8 for the first time.  Saw a tutorial with a liner brush (but used to put on shadow) that was similar in shape to the T-8, so I thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I got a backup of the T-7 and I'm trying the T-8 for the first time.  Saw a tutorial with a liner brush (but used to put on shadow) that was similar in shape to the T-8, so I thought I'd give it a go.



Nice. I like the look of that T-7. The only Chikuhodo brushes I have are from their collaborations with Beautylish but I want to get some more.


----------



## TraceyMc (Feb 8, 2018)

I ordered the Viseart Tryst palette this morning , it's already shipped so super impressed with that  I had no interest in the Golden Hour palette but the colours in this one just drew me in


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 8, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 63178
> View attachment 63179
> 
> (makeupfomo)
> ...




Yikes this is quite beautiful. *trying to avert eyes and forget about it*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 9, 2018)

Brush heaven


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Brush heaven
> View attachment 63184



*Oooooh! Brush envy! *


----------



## lenchen (Feb 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Brush heaven
> View attachment 63184



Love it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm waffling on the Tryst palette.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 10, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm waffling on the Tryst palette.



Me too. The temptation is great.


----------



## Haven (Feb 10, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm waffling on the Tryst palette.


I ordered it. It is too pretty to pass up. Plus it is viseart, so the quality is there. I can see myself using every single shade and making complete looks using only this palette.


----------



## Haven (Feb 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Brush heaven
> View attachment 63184


----------



## boschicka (Feb 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I'm thinking the original. Though you will have to tell us about the rose gold one!
> *



I don't notice a difference between the original and the rose gold.  Both are wonderful!


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I don't notice a difference between the original and the rose gold.  Both are wonderful!



My original has been shedding slowly. Not enough to be leaving random hairs on my face but every now and again I'd see a hair sticking out and it'd come right out. One or two of my other WG face brushes does the same thing *womp womp* Other than that I love mine too.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 11, 2018)

Shars said:


> My original has been shedding slowly. Not enough to be leaving random hairs on my face but every now and again I'd see a hair sticking out and it'd come right out. One or two of my other WG face brushes does the same thing *womp womp* Other than that I love mine too.



Wth?!? That makes me so sad.
The only brushes I own that shed are a Bobbi Brown blush brush and one of my Tom Ford blush brushes.


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Wth?!? That makes me so sad.
> The only brushes I own that shed are a Bobbi Brown blush brush and one of my Tom Ford blush brushes.



Yup. It's ridiculous. I haven't heard anyone complain about his brushes shedding so I don't know if I got "bad" ones. None of my eye brushes from his line have shed though.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 11, 2018)

Shars said:


> My original has been shedding slowly. Not enough to be leaving random hairs on my face but every now and again I'd see a hair sticking out and it'd come right out. One or two of my other WG face brushes does the same thing *womp womp* Other than that I love mine too.



My Air Brush shed a tiny bit early on but nothing huge. Still love it, though!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Wth?!? The only brushes I own that shed are a Bobbi Brown blush brush and one of my Tom Ford blush brushes.



I returned 2 TF brushes. The cream foundation and blush brushes were nice but both shed a bit. I didn't feel they were worth the cost. I have a few old BB brushes that are still great. However, in my opinion the quality has gone downhill. I feel that way about a few MAC brushes as well. I have some that are 15 years old that are still awesome.

I know many will disagree but I don't like that MAC is going to all synthetic brushes. Although my 2 newer 217 aren't as soft as my 2 old ones. I still love the 217 but to me the newer ones feel a bit scratchy.


----------



## Shars (Feb 11, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> My Air Brush shed a tiny bit early on but nothing huge. Still love it, though!



It's so weird. Mine didn't shed at all when I first got it but recently it has been shedding a hair or two ever so often. I hope it stops as I don't want to have to buy another lol.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh no!  MORE Sonia G. brushes at Beautylish!  I just received a huge Hakuhodo order, so I really should abstain, but here I go to order two of the new eyes brushes. I like the look of all the fan brushes, but I feel with the way I apply my makeup, they won't be the best for me.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 13, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Oh no!  MORE Sonia G. brushes at Beautylish!  I just received a huge Hakuhodo order, so I really should abstain, but here I go to order two of the new eyes brushes. I like the look of all the fan brushes, but I feel with the way I apply my makeup, they won't be the best for me.


I know I want to order some but now i'm all confused I want the big fan brush and she launch another 3 !!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 14, 2018)

I love using her brushes. They are excellent.  I don’t see how I’m going to avoid getting more of the collection...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 14, 2018)

I just saw the email and I’m shocked. I wish they had put it in a bundle or marked it as new so I could sort through the new ones easily. I can’t believe this. It’s quite a bit to consider. I’m going to go back and read the descriptions.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 14, 2018)

I had to do the same thing. I think there are 8 new brushes. I had to compare previous set to this one. 5 new eye brushes and 3 face brushes.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 14, 2018)

For research purposes I may have ordered 5 of the new ones already.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 14, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just saw the email and I’m shocked. I wish they had put it in a bundle or marked it as new so I could sort through the new ones easily. I can’t believe this. It’s quite a bit to consider. I’m going to go back and read the descriptions.



Go on her instagram account her explaination for each brush is really informative also the used of different material (animal hair)  for different use etc


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 18, 2018)

I did it ! purchased my first Sonia G brushes should have them on Tuesday I guess


----------



## peanut (Mar 19, 2018)

Very informative video about the latest Sonia G brushes:

SONIA G. - 8 New Brushes!! Demo & Review - YouTube


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 19, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> I did it ! purchased my first Sonia G brushes should have them on Tuesday I guess
> View attachment 63491



Good picks.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 20, 2018)

My new friends  i didn’t used them today but just by feel they feel even more luxurious then the wayne goss. I think it’s because the handle is bigger i like it!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 20, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> My new friends  i didn’t used them today but just by feel they feel even more luxurious then the wayne goss. I think it’s because the handle is bigger i like it!
> View attachment 63500



*Lovely! I especially like the fan brush. Not too big, not too small. Let us know what you use it for. *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 21, 2018)

Here some comparisons with other brushes the first brush is my smashbox detail brush from a LE xmas kit i purchased 8 years ago! I live that brush and spent 6 years trying to find a dupe and the Sonia G pencil one is basically THAT! I’m sooooo happy i plan to purchased 2 others .... 3rd brush is Nyx and 4th is Sonia G pencil 2 wich is bigger and rounder remind me of another smashbox brush and finally MAC 219 who is more a pencil brush in my book then the Sonia G.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 21, 2018)

peanut said:


> Very informative video about the latest Sonia G brushes:
> 
> SONIA G. - 8 New Brushes!! Demo & Review - YouTube



Yes! I agree about the flat face brush. It’s soooo soft. And the other new brush that is great is the smudger two.  It’s perfect to smudge eyeliner. It’s gentle, not pokey and it’s sharp enough to let you smudge the eyeliner and keep your liner from getting too wide. I hope that makes sense. Before this I was using an angled eyeliner brush from Trish McEvoy but this one is better. One of the Wayne goss brushes is similar and works ok but this one is softer and bigger than his.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 21, 2018)

shadowaddict said:


> I returned 2 TF brushes. The cream foundation and blush brushes were nice but both shed a bit. I didn't feel they were worth the cost. I have a few old BB brushes that are still great. However, in my opinion the quality has gone downhill. *I feel that way about a few MAC brushes as well. I have some that are 15 years old that are still awesome.*
> 
> I know many will disagree but I don't like that MAC is going to all synthetic brushes. Although my 2 newer 217 aren't as soft as my 2 old ones. I still love the 217 but to me the newer ones feel a bit scratchy.


I agree! I'm sad they've gone to synthetics and the older brushes are much better than the new ones.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm saving up for my Sonia G picks for next month.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 10, 2018)

*I finally got my Sonia G brushes!
I got  4 face brushes, 5 eye brushes and 2 chikuhodo GSN brushes

Face Brushes
sculpt 1
Base 1
Sculpt 2
Face 1

Eye brushes
worker two
builder two
pencil two
smudger two
pencil one

I plan on getting the builder one, crease one, worker one, and sculpt 3 brush in the summer.*


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 11, 2018)

@lenchen ~ *Ooooooh! Once you have a had a chance to use them, please do report back your thoughts  *


----------



## lenchen (Apr 14, 2018)

*I've been using them the last few days and here are my thoughts:

Eye Brushes

Pencil two-I absolutely love this brush! it's not a traditional pencil brush like the pencil one or the Mac 219, it's more rounded it reminds me of the Suqqu S brush just slightly larger. I love this so much for detail work outer-v, I need to get another one.

Pencil one- Traditional pencil brush, I have this shape in other brands like Hakuhodo, and Wayne Goss, this one as it's really soft, my under eye area is really sensitive. My eyes do not water with this brush.

Smudger two- loved this brush! very soft, I also used this for smudging out eyeliner and I will be backing this up  as well.

Builder Two-I loved,  this one packs on shadows really well, it pick up eyeshots that were difficult to work with like the red sparkly shadow from the ND Areis palette. I need a back-up of this one, I'll re-purchase this summer. I'm happy that I have a MAC 239 replacement!

Worker two-great brush, it looks like the MAC 217 except the hairs a slightly longer it blended out harsh lines in the crease nicely.

Face Brush Sculpt 2- I love how soft this brush is! it's not too dense perfect for highlight and contour. I'm glad I got this one over the sculpt 4 as I'm not a fan of angle brushes.

Base one-I absolutely love this brush I prefer this brush shape for foundation application, I thought about backing this brush up, but I own the IT cosmetics brush for Ulta 118 brush, so I won't back this one up.

Sculpt one-I love this one too, it's so soft, I love the way this applies my bronzer, well made. No regrets.

Face one-This brush is unique to my  brush collection, I was impressed with it, I used it to apply my loose setting powder, and it did not move my foundation around at all! I'm backing this one up in my next order come summer!

Over all these are great quality, and I was happy with my picks. I didn't get the blush brush as I already have an extensive blush brush collection to include the Chikuhodo T-4 brush


*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 15, 2018)

lenchen said:


> *I've been using them the last few days and here are my thoughts:
> 
> Eye Brushes
> 
> ...



I agree with everything above. Her brushes are amazing. Have quickly become my favorite to use. Almost don’t need many of my other brushes.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 15, 2018)

I assume By Terry Sun Designer palettes for summer 2018 will be posted on Beautylish soon.  Do we have a By Terry thread?  I saw the new Sun Designer palettes on Barney's and impulse bought them since they had the 13% ebates for a day.  I went to Bloomies today and they had one on display.  I asked the SA if she had them in stock and she said yes but she didn't.  In any case, if you were interested in these, other retailers should be getting them soon.  Hopefully, my order won't take too long. My luck Beautylish will put them up and I will get them after I would have if I would have just waited for Beautylish.  Oh, speaking of By Terry, has anyone tried the split lipsticks yet?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 15, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Do we have a By Terry thread?



We do!

By Terry


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2018)

Just read a post by SoniaG, her squirrel brushes are changing. I think it was pencil one, crease one and smudger one.  So whenever these sell out they are gone, won’t be restocked. She said it’s becoming too expensive to aquire squirrel hair so if anyone wants hers (or any brand) get it soon before they are gone or prices go up.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 1, 2018)

Anyone taking advantage of the Gift Card Event?


----------



## boschicka (Nov 1, 2018)

I ordered brushes.  And with my gift cards, I will order more brushes.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I ordered brushes.  And with my gift cards, I will order more brushes.



And I ordered a TF quad.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I ordered brushes.  And with my gift cards, I will order more brushes.



same here!


----------



## Shars (Nov 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the Gift Card Event?


Meeeeee!!! I'm ordering some stuff I was going to get at Sephora.... but will get here instead and split the payment because.... I want all the brushes *facepalm*.
I've been adding and taking out brushes for the last 10 hours lol. I want some Sonia G and two Chikuhodo ones. I want to also get two more of my favourite Wayne Goss (#2 and #5 ) before he does away with the squirrel hair but I don't know if I'll bother. I've also been lusting after that Troy Surratt cheek brush for the longest time *sigh*.

Which brushes did you get and plan to get with your Gift Cards?


----------



## boschicka (Nov 1, 2018)

Shars said:


> Meeeeee!!! I'm ordering some stuff I was going to get at Sephora.... but will get here instead and split the payment because.... I want all the brushes *facepalm*.
> *I've been adding and taking out brushes for the last 10 hours lol.* I want some Sonia G and two Chikuhodo ones. I want to also get two more of my favourite Wayne Goss (#2 and #5 ) before he does away with the squirrel hair but I don't know if I'll bother. I've also been lusting after that Troy Surratt cheek brush for the longest time *sigh*.
> Which brushes did you get and plan to get with your Gift Cards?


This tickled me more than you know!  Been there!

I added to my Sonia G collection.  I purchased most of her eye brushes previously, so I decided to try some of her face brushes this time.  They didn't appeal to me at first, but after seeing more videos featuring them, I felt I was ready. I purchased:

Sculpt Two
Sculpt Four
Sculpt One
Smudger One
TF Quad in Leopard Sun

I have backups of most Wayne Goss brushes, so I might go for the Sonia G Face One and Base One brushes later.


----------



## Shars (Nov 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> This tickled me more than you know!  Been there!
> 
> I added to my Sonia G collection.  I purchased most of her eye brushes previously, so I decided to try some of her face brushes this time.  They didn't appeal to me at first, but after seeing more videos featuring them, I felt I was ready. I purchased:
> 
> ...


Those are similar picks to mine. I think I'll definitely get Sculpt Two and Sculpt Four. I think Sculpt one may be a little two big for me/for how I would want to use it. I watched some videos tonight and now I want the Face One again. I initially wanted Face Two but I have a few brushes in a similar shape already. The only eye ones on my radar presently are Pencil one and Pencil two, the latter of which is out of stock (bummer!), as well as Crease one. Maybe later I'll pick up the two worker ones.

TF Leopard Sun is super pretty and now out of stock on Beautylish so well done on pulling the trigger early. I like the look of African Violet but I'll pass for now.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the Gift Card Event?



Yes! Brushes for me too! A Surratt one and chikuhodo one. Such a slippery slope though...the Sonia G ones are great quality. The fan shaped ones took some getting used to for me. 
Also got an EveLom cleanser set and the new CT concealer thing... love the EveLom in the winter when my skin gets so dry.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 2, 2018)

Took advantage of the GC event and ordered three Sonia G brushes (two eye and one highlight). Most of the brushes I use are old and need to be replaced.

Can anyone recommend a good Sonia G or Wayne Goss blush brush?

I am beyond impress with Beautylish's shipping - I ordered some Bioderma yesterday morning and it was waiting for me when I got home from work yesterday. Not even eight hours later.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 2, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Sonia G or Wayne Goss blush brush?



You can use the WG Air Brush for blush (if you use it flat). The 13 would also be pretty good for that. (I don't have that exact one, but I have a different brush that's the same shape.)


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 2, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> You can use the WG Air Brush for blush (if you use it flat). The 13 would also be pretty good for that. (I don't have that exact one, but I have a different brush that's the same shape.)


Thanks!

My brushes were delivered already. I’m getting spoiled with same day delivery! I didn’t realize Beautylish has a location in Philadelphia that happens to be 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 3, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My brushes were delivered already. I’m getting spoiled with same day delivery! I didn’t realize Beautylish has a location in Philadelphia that happens to be 15 minutes from my house.



What?! Same day?!? That’s freakin awesome!! (And dangerous, lol)


----------



## Shars (Nov 3, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Took advantage of the GC event and ordered three Sonia G brushes (two eye and one highlight). Most of the brushes I use are old and need to be replaced.
> 
> *Can anyone recommend a good Sonia G or Wayne Goss blush brush*?
> 
> I am beyond impress with Beautylish's shipping - I ordered some Bioderma yesterday morning and it was waiting for me when I got home from work yesterday. Not even eight hours later.


The #2  is one of my faves for blush and higlight. I just ordered another.

Beautylish sent my package next day just because they're awesome! Nevermind I won't get it until my sister comes home in December lol.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm kinda excited because I just placed an order for the Sonia G worker 2 and the Wayne Goss eye set. I desperately need better shadow brushes and I hope these are it. Another plus is I got one gift card out of it.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 4, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm kinda excited because I just placed an order for the Sonia G worker 2 and the Wayne Goss eye set. I desperately need better shadow brushes and I hope these are it. Another plus is I got one gift card out of it.


I hope you love your purchases!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 7, 2018)

BL sent THREE Jeffree Star emails TODAY.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> BL sent THREE Jeffree Star emails TODAY.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 13, 2018)

A new Wayne Goss brush... I guess the holiday brush!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 18, 2018)

*Just saw a post (on one of our least fav ig accounts...)

Lucky Bags  ~ December 26 with early access...Who's getting one? Thoughts? I have skipped the past 2 years.*


----------



## Shars (Dec 18, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Just saw a post (on one of our least fav ig accounts...)
> 
> Lucky Bags  ~ December 26 with early access...Who's getting one? Thoughts? I have skipped the past 2 years.*



It's on the Beautylish IG page as well. I didn't necessarily love the regular ones I received in the past but I got the Dark/Deep one last year and was very happy with it. The XL bags were all gone when I considered getting one. I would maybe get another this year if they did the Dark/Deep.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 18, 2018)

I did not luck out with the lucky bag the year I bought it. (Two years ago.) I gave away some of it and haven’t used the rest of it. But others have loved their items so it really is a matter of luck. Personally I think it’s better to just buy what you want instead of hoping to get something you want. But that’s just me!


----------



## rachelbird (Dec 18, 2018)

what's your recommendations for the sonia g brushes? thinking of buying some to try it out but am considering to get some reviews on it first!

i do like pretty aesthetic brushes tho, but heard so much raved reviews on sonia g brushes~


----------



## Haven (Dec 19, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> I did not luck out with the lucky bag the year I bought it. (Two years ago.) I gave away some of it and haven’t used the rest of it. But others have loved their items so it really is a matter of luck. Personally I think it’s better to just buy what you want instead of hoping to get something you want. But that’s just me!


I completely agree. I wasn’t impressed with the lucky bag that I purchased a few years ago. Nothing new or exciting in it. It seemed to be full of surplus products from old releases that didn’t sell.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 19, 2018)

rachelbird said:


> what's your recommendations for the sonia g brushes? thinking of buying some to try it out but am considering to get some reviews on it first!
> 
> i do like pretty aesthetic brushes tho, but heard so much raved reviews on sonia g brushes~



The quality of her brushes are excellent. The handles are beautiful and the hair is soft. I would chose something you need, maybe something you don’t have, or if there is a type of brush you use frequently then a dupe in one of her versions is nice also. Her newest set is “pro eye brushes,” but they will be released as individual brushes in January when they restock.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 19, 2018)

And the new Wayne Goss holiday brush was sold out within the first hour. Bummer. Missed out.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 19, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> And the new Wayne Goss holiday brush was sold out within the first hour. Bummer. Missed out.


I’m not surprised, I bet a lot were sold during the presale. I signed up to be notified via text. Beautylish texted me on Sunday and asked if I wanted to preorder. My brush was delivered today.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 19, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I’m not surprised, I bet a lot were sold during the presale. I signed up to be notified via text. Beautylish texted me on Sunday and asked if I wanted to preorder. My brush was delivered today.



Yes I saw on Instagram people were saying they pre-ordered. I didn’t get that notification. 
And I emailed them because they are still selling it in sets that I already have. So it seems they just added that brush to sets, cant they just sell one without the set? Got a big, no we’re sold out. 

Anyway, how do you like the brush?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 19, 2018)

My Becca Oceania Glow SSP arrived today and I just have to say that I love the way Beautylish packs and wraps their orders! As for the product itself, I really like the pearly blue shade and I wish it were larger instead including the bronzer surf board.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 19, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> And the new Wayne Goss holiday brush was sold out within the first hour. Bummer. Missed out.


Well, shoot!  Don't his holiday brushes come back eventually?

I skipped the preorder.  I thought they would send you a link, but they want you to text your shipping address and last four digits of payment option.  Via text.  No thanks.
I made sure I was able to order right when the clock ticked 1pm.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Just saw a post (on one of our least fav ig accounts...)
> 
> Lucky Bags  ~ December 26 with early access...Who's getting one? Thoughts? I have skipped the past 2 years.*


I thought about getting this, the higher end one, but I'm skipping this year too, I don't want to use some of the cash, that I set aside for the Sonia G face pro brushes. I did get Wayne Goss 2018 holiday brush though.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 19, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well, shoot!  Don't his holiday brushes come back eventually?
> 
> I skipped the preorder.  I thought they would send you a link, but they want you to text your shipping address and last four digits of payment option.  Via text.  No thanks.
> I made sure I was able to order right when the clock ticked 1pm.


I pre-ordered, good thing I did else I would have missed out!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 19, 2018)

Yeah I tried to order at 1pm but work was crazy and I didn’t get back to my phone until it was too late. I did not get the link to pre-order even though I signed up to be notified. They seem to have a naughty and nice list and I guess I’m on the wrong one, lol!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 20, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yeah I tried to order at 1pm but work was crazy and I didn’t get back to my phone until it was too late. I did not get the link to pre-order even though I signed up to be notified. *They seem to have a naughty and nice list and I guess I’m on the wrong one, l*ol!!



Haha, I think so too. I got notified and my friend didn't. Oh well...


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well, shoot!  Don't his holiday brushes come back eventually?
> 
> I skipped the preorder.  I thought they would send you a link, but they want you to text your shipping address and last four digits of payment option.  Via text.  No thanks.
> I made sure I was able to order right when the clock ticked 1pm.


That’s odd - when I got the text from them about preordering they asked for me to confirm the payment info on file was correct and for my shipping address. I didn’t have to supply the credit card info in the text.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 20, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> That’s odd - when I got the text from them about preordering they asked for me to confirm the payment info on file was correct and for my shipping address. I didn’t have to supply the credit card info in the text.



If you only have one card on file with them, it makes sense you'd just have to confirm it.  If you have multiple, they need to know which one you would like to use.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 20, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yeah I tried to order at 1pm but work was crazy and I didn’t get back to my phone until it was too late. I did not get the link to pre-order even though I signed up to be notified. They seem to have a naughty and nice list and I guess I’m on the wrong one, lol!!



You're a good worker. I will stop my own presentation to order a limited edition item.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> You're a good worker. I will stop my own presentation to order a limited edition item.



LOL!!  

If we had a normal lunch break it would have worked out.  I was really annoyed at first but now I'm over it.  If it gets restocked and I get it great, if not, OH WELL.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 20, 2018)

Two new Sonia G brushes on Saturday 

Sonia G. on Instagram: “Hellooo from snowy Switzerland!!!  I hope you are having a wonderful day and Holiday season!  I am sad that the PRO eye set is still…”


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Two new Sonia G brushes on Saturday
> 
> Sonia G. on Instagram: “Hellooo from snowy Switzerland!!!  I hope you are having a wonderful day and Holiday season!  I am sad that the PRO eye set is still…”



Thank you!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 22, 2018)

I don't know what happened to my post.  I thought I posted this last night. I was just thinking that Beautylish didn't do a Chikuhodo collaboration this year when I saw a sign up page.  They are killing me with all these brush releases. My Wayne Goss Holiday brush came yesterday. I hope to try it out today.  I finally got around to using the Sonia G pro set. I just haven't been doing my eye makeup much.  I tried to just stick to just using those brushes. I like them quite a bit. I don't know the name of the brush off hand but I had quite an easy time doing my outer v. I usually have a hard time blending the color when I use a very dark color in the outer v.  It seems to just set and I have difficulty blending it into the other colors the way I would like sometimes. I was starting to think it could be the eye primer. Anyway, I haven't had a problem the last few times I did my eye makeup.  I'm going to keep at it to see if I can get a better feel of the set but so far so good.  I'll probably be picking up the new brushes today as well.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 22, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know what happened to my post.  I thought I posted this last night. I was just thinking that Beautylish didn't do a Chikuhodo collaboration this year when I saw a sign up page.  They are killing me with all these brush releases. My Wayne Goss Holiday brush came yesterday. I hope to try it out today.  I finally got around to using the Sonia G pro set. I just haven't been doing my eye makeup much.  I tried to just stick to just using those brushes. I like them quite a bit. I don't know the name of the brush off hand but I had quite an easy time doing my outer v. I usually have a hard time blending the color when I use a very dark color in the outer v.  It seems to just set and I have difficulty blending it into the other colors the way I would like sometimes. I was starting to think it could be the eye primer. Anyway, I haven't had a problem the last few times I did my eye makeup.  I'm going to keep at it to see if I can get a better feel of the set but so far so good.  I'll probably be picking up the new brushes today as well.



Yes! It's been brush mania at Beautylish... Sonia G released two new eye brushes today, not limited edition.  I also saw the beautylish collab with Chikuhodo announcement.  I love the blue handles - I wonder if it will be white bristles? My luck has been lame with getting limited editions or getting something before it sells out so I hope I'm able to at least see and decide if I want that set. 

On another note, also got an email about the Lucky Bag...Beautylish is doing a buy one give one bag.  If you purchase the lucky bag they will donate to a bag to a children's hospital.  I think this is a FABULOUS idea!  I wasn't going to buy the Lucky Bag but now I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 22, 2018)

I wish they would sell the Chikuhodo brushes individually. I only want the eye brush.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 22, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I wish they would sell the Chikuhodo brushes individually. I only want the eye brush.



Oh... have you seen the set? I also feel like I have more face and cheek brushes than I need...


----------



## boschicka (Dec 22, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Oh... have you seen the set? I also feel like I have more face and cheek brushes than I need...



Yes. White bristles, 3 face, 1 eye.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 23, 2018)

Tarababyz shows the Chikuhodo brushes in her latest haul video. Seems she got them in PR. They look good to me. No mention of price though.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 23, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Tarababyz shows the Chikuhodo brushes in her latest haul video. Seems she got them in PR. They look good to me. No mention of price though.




I emailed Beautylish to ask for the price and release date. They didn’t know the price. And they didn’t tell me the release date either.


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't know price but I heard they will be released on Dec. 28th.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 26, 2018)

I was going to skip the lucky bag this year then changed my mind a few days ago and then went out thinking I'd be back in plenty of time. Well, I missed the xl bag for early access.  I only wanted the xl bag because I figured I might have less chance of having the products already especially since they added so many new brands. Oh well.  The regular bag is still available. I do like the Get one Give one they are doing this year.  So nice.  That option is sold out already too.  

I got back late because Fedex pulled a fast one on my Sonia G delivery and I had to stop and call and try to sort that one out. I cannot believe it.  This was a new one.  I will not bore you will the details as we have all been there but whew I was steaming.  Hopefully, I will get the brush today.


----------



## Shars (Dec 27, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was going to skip the lucky bag this year then changed my mind a few days ago and then went out thinking I'd be back in plenty of time. Well, I missed the xl bag for early access.  I only wanted the xl bag because I figured I might have less chance of having the products already especially since they added so many new brands. Oh well.  The regular bag is still available. I do like the Get one Give one they are doing this year.  So nice.  That option is sold out already too.
> 
> I got back late because Fedex pulled a fast one on my Sonia G delivery and I had to stop and call and try to sort that one out. I cannot believe it.  This was a new one.  I will not bore you will the details as we have all been there but whew I was steaming.  Hopefully, I will get the brush today.



The XL Bag sold out in like 30 seconds. I'm not sure if they did that even earlier access for people who spent over $1,000 this year but one of my friends managed to add it to her bag and while checking out it sold out. She said the clock was still at a minute past the hour when that happened. I was turned off and just closed the page when I saw it was sold out but later went back and got the Dark/Deep regular bag. We'll see how that goes when I get it next month.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 27, 2018)

The Chikuhodo brush set is $195.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 27, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was going to skip the lucky bag this year then changed my mind a few days ago and then went out thinking I'd be back in plenty of time. Well, I missed the xl bag for early access.  I only wanted the xl bag because I figured I might have less chance of having the products already especially since they added so many new brands. Oh well.  The regular bag is still available. I do like the Get one Give one they are doing this year.  So nice.  That option is sold out already too.
> 
> I got back late because Fedex pulled a fast one on my Sonia G delivery and I had to stop and call and try to sort that one out. I cannot believe it.  This was a new one.  I will not bore you will the details as we have all been there but whew I was steaming.  Hopefully, I will get the brush today.



I realized that I am more excited to see what people got in their lucky bags rather than buying one for myself. It is crazy how fast they sold out.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 27, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> I realized that I am more excited to see what people got in their lucky bags rather than buying one for myself. It is crazy how fast they sold out.


Same here!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Dec 28, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> I don't know price but I heard they will be released on Dec. 28th.




They just got back to me and its $195 for the set. Hope this helps


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 29, 2018)

Anahita Balsara said:


> They just got back to me and its $195 for the set. Hope this helps



Thanks!
I see they sold out in pre-sale and they were only doing that by personal email invitation based on your time of pre-registration. I pre-registered but never got an invite to purchase so I guess I didn't sign up early enough. Who knew the stock was so limited that they wouldn't even get to going live with the public on sale. I guess the good news is that there is a back order but I expect that may be savage and I have no patience for that.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow. I had no idea they sold out in pre-order! It looks like a very special set. I hope they make more for those that want to get them.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 30, 2018)

DMcG9 said:


> Thanks!
> I see they sold out in pre-sale and they were only doing that by personal email invitation based on your time of pre-registration. I pre-registered but never got an invite to purchase so I guess I didn't sign up early enough. Who knew the stock was so limited that they wouldn't even get to going live with the public on sale. I guess the good news is that there is a back order but I expect that may be savage and I have no patience for that.


I got my invite on time, but decided against it as I had just made a huge order from Cultbeauty with their 20% discount. I stocked up on Drunk Elephant.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 30, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Wow. I had no idea they sold out in pre-order! It looks like a very special set. I hope they make more for those that want to get them.



I received a text, but I'm waiting for the Sonia G pro face brushes, so I decided against it.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 30, 2018)

*Just chiming in to say I am loving my Sonia G Pro Eye set! Fantastic brushes...*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 30, 2018)

Now we wait for the pro face set


----------



## powderprincess (Dec 31, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Now we wait for the pro face set



Cant wait for this!  I bought the 2 new brushes in the meantime and I absolutely love them!  They are somehow unique to my massive collection and perform really well!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 31, 2018)

I was surprised that the Chikuhodo set didn't make it to the site. That was not good. I did get a set though. It is supposed to come on Wednesday. I do think they will restock because I got a set of the black collaboration set after a restock a few years back. 

The Sonia G pro brushes are fantastic. I have used the 2 new brushes but I only used the worker 3 with the Chanel copper holiday shadow and I had some problems with it so I can't say I really got a feel for the brush yet.  I am tempted to get another though.  I'm surprised it is still in stock though.

I am loving the Wayne Goss holiday brush. I think it sold out. I bought it for highlighter and it is working well for that.  Do I like it more than the Wayne Goss fan brush?  Hmm. I'm not sure yet. I think it did work better for some. For others, I think it would have been better to place it with the fan brush and blend with the holiday brush.  Oh it is so soft. Maybe the softest WG brush yet.  I have a second one. I think I may try it for another purpose.  I know the Youtuber, Kinkysweat, used her one brush for every use that Wayne Goss said in one sitting with no problems. Telling me that maybe I didn't need two after all but I'm still glad I got two especially with the super sparkly highlighters I use.  I think I may try it with blush next. I do think WG needs to bring this one back.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 1, 2019)

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on whether the Chikuhodo set is worth it. I'm 50-50 on whether I should make an attempt to get it again. 




Icecaramellatte said:


> I was surprised that the Chikuhodo set didn't make it to the site. That was not good. I did get a set though. It is supposed to come on Wednesday. I do think they will restock because I got a set of the black collaboration set after a restock a few years back.
> 
> The Sonia G pro brushes are fantastic. I have used the 2 new brushes but I only used the worker 3 with the Chanel copper holiday shadow and I had some problems with it so I can't say I really got a feel for the brush yet.  I am tempted to get another though.  I'm surprised it is still in stock though.
> 
> I am loving the Wayne Goss holiday brush. I think it sold out. I bought it for highlighter and it is working well for that.  Do I like it more than the Wayne Goss fan brush?  Hmm. I'm not sure yet. I think it did work better for some. For others, I think it would have been better to place it with the fan brush and blend with the holiday brush.  Oh it is so soft. Maybe the softest WG brush yet.  I have a second one. I think I may try it for another purpose.  I know the Youtuber, Kinkysweat, used her one brush for every use that Wayne Goss said in one sitting with no problems. Telling me that maybe I didn't need two after all but I'm still glad I got two especially with the super sparkly highlighters I use.  I think I may try it with blush next. I do think WG needs to bring this one back.


----------



## Shars (Jan 25, 2019)

Did any of you ladies who ordered the Beautylish Lucky Bag get theirs as yet? Mine got delivered yesterday and my sister sent me a pic. I had ordered the Regular Dark/Deep Bag and I received:

Viseart Golden Hour Palette - Retails for $49.00 (I'm glad I didn't order this when they went on sale during the Holidays since I would have two now.)
Stila Iridescent Glitter & Glow Liquid Eye Shadow Set - Retails for $25.00 (I really like these so I'm happy to have them)
IT Cosmetics SuperHero Liner - Retails for $24.00 (While I would never have paid full price for this I'm happy to have this as I love liquid liner and am always on the hunt for the next best one. It's said to be waterproof too so that's a bonus)
Wayne Goss #20  Brush - Retails for $22.00 (I received this exact brush in my bag last year and I haven't even washed it yet much less used it. I would have preferred a Sonia G brush and see that some lucky persons got one in their bags)
CoverFX Custom Enhancer Drops - Retails for $42.00 (It's only as I typed this that I realise this is one of the highlighting ones. I thought it was the Custom Cover drops that you use to adjust your foundation shade. I'm actually really happy about this now lol.)
Beautylish debuted a brand called Good Molecules in the bags this year, similar to what they did with those Hylamide products last year. I received the Super Peptide Serum which is stated as being formulated with tri-peptides to target fine lines, wrinkles and dullness. It's 1.0 fl oz so I'm definitely intrigued and interested in trying it out. No info on the retail price though.

Excluding the serum, the bag was worth $162.00 and I paid $75.00 plus $17.01 in tax and shipping. I would have preferred a Sonia G eye brush instead of the Wayne Goss and would have certainly preferred a Surratt blush. I saw a few in other regular bags and the recipients complained that they were too dark for them *sigh. Apart from perhaps the shade of the CoverFX drops, nothing in my bag suggests it was specifically chosen for a person of Dark/Deep complexion as I'm sure the products would work for any skin tone. This is my 4th bag and the second time I picked the Dark/Deep option. If I don't get an XL Bag for the 2020 round this will be my last bag even though I'm happy with the contents.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 25, 2019)

Shars said:


> Did any of you ladies who ordered the Beautylish Lucky Bag get theirs as yet? Mine got delivered yesterday and my sister sent me a pic. I had ordered the Regular Dark/Deep Bag and I received:
> 
> Viseart Golden Hour Palette - Retails for $49.00 (I'm glad I didn't order this when they went on sale during the Holidays since I would have two now.)
> Stila Iridescent Glitter & Glow Liquid Eye Shadow Set - Retails for $25.00 (I really like these so I'm happy to have them)
> ...



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 26, 2019)

Shars said:


> Did any of you ladies who ordered the Beautylish Lucky Bag get theirs as yet? Mine got delivered yesterday and my sister sent me a pic. I had ordered the Regular Dark/Deep Bag and I received:
> 
> Viseart Golden Hour Palette - Retails for $49.00 (I'm glad I didn't order this when they went on sale during the Holidays since I would have two now.)
> Stila Iridescent Glitter & Glow Liquid Eye Shadow Set - Retails for $25.00 (I really like these so I'm happy to have them)
> ...



Mine should be delivered on Monday can't wait to see what I will be getting I love WG brushes! but I will also be happy to received Sonia G. I saw one person receiving a Rae Morris brushes but it doesn't look like it is the norm. I watch a lot of unlocking on YT and they mostly received WG or Sonia G brush


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 26, 2019)

Sonia G has a new face pro set, went up for sale today. Looks interesting!!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Sonia G has a new face pro set, went up for sale today. Looks interesting!!


I pre-ordered this set.  I'm not super excited about most of them b/c I apply my makeup like an insane person, so I don't know how well they will work for me. But I'm an infant and hate waiting for her brushes to restock or to be released individually, so I just went for it.
I also ordered the new Chikuhodo MK-MO Powder Brush b/c of the handle. There, I admitted it. I'm the worst.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I pre-ordered this set.  I'm not super excited about most of them b/c I apply my makeup like an insane person, so I don't know how well they will work for me. But I'm an infant and hate waiting for her brushes to restock or to be released individually, so I just went for it.
> I also ordered the new Chikuhodo MK-MO Powder Brush b/c of the handle. There, I admitted it. I'm the worst.



LOL, you're hardly the worst. That MK-MO brush is lovely. I have eyeballed it as well but won't pull the trigger until the Beautylish x Chikuhodo 2018 holiday set comes available or not.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I pre-ordered this set.  I'm not super excited about most of them b/c I apply my makeup like an insane person, so I don't know how well they will work for me. But I'm an infant and hate waiting for her brushes to restock or to be released individually, so I just went for it.
> I also ordered the new Chikuhodo MK-MO Powder Brush b/c of the handle. There, I admitted it. I'm the worst.



Lol you’re in no way the worst! I ordered the set, too. I’m sure I really don’t need another brush - I’m sure one of the many I already have would do. And I like most of the brushes I have... I can’t use them all and I still want these. Does that make any sense?
So I totally understand wanting the one for the handle. I’m trying not to go near any pictures of that beautiful brush.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Mine should be delivered on Monday can't wait to see what I will be getting I love WG brushes! but I will also be happy to received Sonia G. I saw one person receiving a Rae Morris brushes but it doesn't look like it is the norm. *I watch a lot of unlocking on YT and* they mostly received WG or Sonia G brush



I have to binge watch.


----------



## Shars (Jan 27, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Mine should be delivered on Monday can't wait to see what I will be getting I love WG brushes! but I will also be happy to received Sonia G. I saw one person receiving a Rae Morris brushes but it doesn't look like it is the norm. I watch a lot of unlocking on YT and they mostly received WG or Sonia G brush


Yes I saw one or two persons received Rae Morris brushes. Looks like they were desperate to reach the bag value quota in some cases. A few people got Ardell eyelashes... I would not be happy if I received $4.99 lashes from a drugstore brand in my bag lol.


boschicka said:


> I pre-ordered this set.  I'm not super excited about most of them b/c I apply my makeup like an insane person, so I don't know how well they will work for me. But I'm an infant and hate waiting for her brushes to restock or to be released individually, so I just went for it.
> I also ordered the new Chikuhodo MK-MO Powder Brush b/c of the handle. There, I admitted it. I'm the worst.


Oooohhh that handle looks stunning! The cannister it comes in looks fancy too lol.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 27, 2019)

Shars said:


> Yes I saw one or two persons received Rae Morris brushes. Looks like they were desperate to reach the bag value quota in some cases. A few people got Ardell eyelashes... I would not be happy if I received $4.99 lashes from a drugstore brand in my bag lol.
> 
> Oooohhh that handle looks stunning! The cannister it comes in looks fancy too lol.





Lol I noticed the box too!! A nice bonus!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 28, 2019)

boschicka said:


> ...I'm not super excited about most of them b/c I apply my makeup like an insane person...




*lol...quoted section for my truth  ~ I love her eye set but know I would not use all of the brushes in her pro face set. I am going to save my pennies and order a couple of her original face brushes when they come back in stock.  *


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *lol...quoted section for my truth  ~ I love her eye set but know I would not use all of the brushes in her pro face set. I am going to save my pennies and order a couple of her original face brushes when they come back in stock.  *


I only would use 3 of the 5, the powder brush not included. So I'm also leaning towards waiting for the face brushes to be released individually and then just getting the ones I want. It's just a shame that they take SOOOO long to be manufactured.


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 28, 2019)

FINALY received my beautylish  lucky  Bag ( regular at 75$)
1, Viseart Golden Hour palette 49$ (pretty happy)
2 Skindinavia fixing spray 29$ (SO happy it is not a hair product and i'm finishing my NyX fixing spray so i do not need to repurchased one )
3. Sugarpill liquid lipstick in Crumpet 18$ ( i really wanted to try Trinquet i'm really happy to be able to try the formula of sugarpill liquid lipstick)
4. Sonia G builder pro 32$ ( super happy I have a couple of Sonia G brush but not that one ! )
5. ABH sun dipped glow kit palette 40$ (of all the things I got this is the product i was the least excited for, I have the Sugar glow kit and barely use it and i'm not that in love with ABH products in general (i know i'm weird)
6, the eye serum


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 28, 2019)

*Just got a Beautylish alert for Wayne Goss The Synthetics...I feel conflicted...silly, but I would never expect synthetics from him or SG... but then again he is trying to tap into that vegan, cruelty free market. *


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 28, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Just got a Beautylish alert for Wayne Goss The Synthetics...I feel conflicted...silly, but I would never expect synthetics from him or SG... but then again he is trying to tap into that vegan, cruelty free market. *


I know .... i'm still waiting for the Sonia G eye set won't buy anything before then i'm on a freacken no buy! .... also all makeup sold in UK is no longer test on animal maybe he expect something concerning tools too??? (i'm speculating here)


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Just got a Beautylish alert for Wayne Goss The Synthetics...I feel conflicted...silly, but I would never expect synthetics from him or SG... but then again he is trying to tap into that vegan, cruelty free market. *


What will be interesting will be what price he plans to sell these at.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 28, 2019)

Shars said:


> What will be interesting will be what price he plans to sell these at.


I saw $140 for the set.


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I saw $140 for the set.


That sounds really expensive for 3 synthetic brushes. Hmmm.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Just got a Beautylish alert for Wayne Goss The Synthetics...I feel conflicted...silly, but I would never expect synthetics from him or SG... but then again he is trying to tap into that vegan, cruelty free market. *


He needs to keep up with the vegan market. It is a smart move on his part. Though he has to be careful as it ultimately means that he would have to switch his entire line to cruelty fee products.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 29, 2019)

I am curious how they perform. So far all the synthetic brushes I’ve tried with powders haven’t been as good as natural brushes. But maybe these will be better. I’m going to wait and see... I love brushes but my brush collection is out of control. So I really need to look away...


----------



## boschicka (Jan 29, 2019)

Shars said:


> That sounds really expensive for 3 synthetic brushes. Hmmm.


I think there are 2 face brushes and 2 eye brushes, but yes, expensive indeed!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 29, 2019)

*Snow Day #2 !!! 
And it is looking like we might have a 3rd day off due to the extreme cold coming our way. Brrrrrrrrr!
*


VAL4M said:


> I know .... i'm still waiting for the Sonia G eye set won't buy anything before then i'm on a freacken no buy! .... also all makeup sold in UK is no longer test on animal maybe he expect something concerning tools too??? (i'm speculating here)



*I love her eye set. As for face brushes, I would love to get the Sculpt 4 and her new Inochige. 
*


Shars said:


> What will be interesting will be what price he plans to sell these at.





boschicka said:


> I saw $140 for the set.





Shars said:


> That sounds really expensive for 3 synthetic brushes. Hmmm.





Mac-Guy said:


> He needs to keep up with the vegan market. It is a smart move on his part. Though he has to be careful as it ultimately means that he would have to switch his entire line to cruelty fee products.





JerseyGirl said:


> I am curious how they perform. So far all the synthetic brushes I’ve tried with powders haven’t been as good as natural brushes. But maybe these will be better. I’m going to wait and see... I love brushes but my brush collection is out of control. So I really need to look away...



*I agree with all of your thoughts above. I have just a few synthetic brushes in my collection, primarily face brushes from RT and IT Cosmetics and I don't see myself buying any more.  *


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2019)

I recently ordered Surratt brow gel from Beautylish (I've given up on soap brows), and they sent me a sample of R+Co Cactus shampoo.  Goodness it is GOOD.  You're apparently not supposed to use conditioner afterward.  I put Olaplex treatment in my hair, let it sit for 2-3 hours, then washed my hair with Cactus shampoo.  I followed up with my usual styling product (an Oribe mousse), and let my hair air dry per usual. Not to toot my own horn, but...toot toot. My hair looks really good today.  My waves are more wavy and defined, and my hair is more voluminous. I was nervous that my hair would feel dry due to the nature of the product and the fact that I didn't use conditioner afterward, but my hair is very soft and touchable today. No crunch at all.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 29, 2019)

Oops


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 29, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Oops
> View attachment 65654




*Ooooooooh! * 

 




*p.s. Snow Day #3  was announced at 1:30 PM ~ Things are super treacherous here in Michigan!*


----------



## boschicka (Jan 29, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooooooooh! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Treacherous is bad, but I do love a snow day!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 29, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooooooooh! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes! Stay warm...and inside...


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 29, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Treacherous is bad, but I do love a snow day!



*  Me too! I have been super productive and my household is in ridiculous order!

**I was also able to stalk my eBay. I am stupid excited to have won two Tom Ford scents that have been on my lust list, Sole Di Positano  and Mandarino Di Almafi... totally dreaming of spring and summer!!!**
*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 29, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 65654




Oh my! Love love love all the brushes!!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 29, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yikes! Stay warm...and inside...



 *​safe & sound inside... doing some damage on eBay...lol*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 29, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *​safe & sound inside... doing some damage on eBay...lol*



Lol the best way to spend a snow day! We’ve dodged a few bullets regarding snow this year...and last year the snow always fell on my work day. But I always have to go in because I work in a hospital.


----------



## Shars (Jan 29, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> I recently ordered Surratt brow gel from Beautylish (I've given up on soap brows), and they sent me a sample of R+Co Cactus shampoo.  Goodness it is GOOD.  You're apparently not supposed to use conditioner afterward.  I put Olaplex treatment in my hair, let it sit for 2-3 hours, then washed my hair with Cactus shampoo.  I followed up with my usual styling product (an Oribe mousse), and let my hair air dry per usual. Not to toot my own horn, but...toot toot. My hair looks really good today.  My waves are more wavy and defined, and my hair is more voluminous. I was nervous that my hair would feel dry due to the nature of the product and the fact that I didn't use conditioner afterward, but my hair is very soft and touchable today. No crunch at all.


Ohhh. I think I got one of those in my last order as well! I have to try it out now lol.


boschicka said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 65654



*fist pumps*

What number is the middle brush?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 29, 2019)

Shars said:


> Ohhh. I think I got one of those in my last order as well! I have to try it out now lol.
> 
> 
> *fist pumps*
> ...



It's the Z-8


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 30, 2019)

*Snow Day #4  just called...This is crazy! 

Hubs and I just went to the market to get basics. Fortunately he has a great 4 wheel drive truck with good winter tires...Complete white out conditions at times...I held on and prayed really hard on the drive to and from. *


----------



## boschicka (Jan 30, 2019)

How will I apply my blush Dorothy Zbornak-style with the world's softest brushes?


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> How will I apply my blush Dorothy Zbornak-style with the world's softest brushes?
> View attachment 65655



*Very nice! Looking forward to your thoughts as you use them! *


----------



## boschicka (Jan 30, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Snow Day #4  just called...This is crazy!
> 
> Hubs and I just went to the market to get basics. Fortunately he has a great 4 wheel drive truck with good winter tires...Complete white out conditions at times...I held on and prayed really hard on the drive to and from. *


Wowza!  I missed this b/c we were posting at the same time.  Glad you are both ok!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> How will I apply my blush Dorothy Zbornak-style with the world's softest brushes?
> 
> View attachment 65655


Golden Girls is the best


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 30, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Snow Day #4  just called...This is crazy!
> 
> Hubs and I just went to the market to get basics. Fortunately he has a great 4 wheel drive truck with good winter tires...Complete white out conditions at times...I held on and prayed really hard on the drive to and from. *



I’m glad you made it! I can’t comprehend functioning in extreme cold. I’m a warm weather gal through and through.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 30, 2019)

Shars said:


> Did any of you ladies who ordered the Beautylish Lucky Bag get theirs as yet? Mine got delivered yesterday and my sister sent me a pic. I had ordered the Regular Dark/Deep Bag and I received:
> 
> Viseart Golden Hour Palette - Retails for $49.00 (I'm glad I didn't order this when they went on sale during the Holidays since I would have two now.)
> Stila Iridescent Glitter & Glow Liquid Eye Shadow Set - Retails for $25.00 (I really like these so I'm happy to have them)
> ...


Thank you for sharing, I was correct in my decision not to get a lucky bag. I watched a lot of lucky bag videos, and I think I would have been disappointed.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 30, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *lol...quoted section for my truth  ~ I love her eye set but know I would not use all of the brushes in her pro face set. I am going to save my pennies and order a couple of her original face brushes when they come back in stock.  *



Smart move! for me as a brush lover, I went for the set, as I would get use of all the brushes except the angle face brush, I'm not a fan of angle brushes with the exception of the MAC 168 brush.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 30, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Just got a Beautylish alert for Wayne Goss The Synthetics...I feel conflicted...silly, but I would never expect synthetics from him or SG... but then again he is trying to tap into that vegan, cruelty free market. *


I decided to skip, as I already went ahead and got the Sonia g brush set, and I got the WG holiday brush which is similar to the Fan like brush...smart of him to come out with a cruelty free option though.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 30, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *  Me too! I have been super productive and my household is in ridiculous order!
> 
> **I was also able to stalk my eBay. I am stupid excited to have won two Tom Ford scents that have been on my lust list, Sole Di Positano  and Mandarino Di Almafi... totally dreaming of spring and summer!!!**
> *



Fantastic!!! lovely TF fragrances!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 30, 2019)

If you have these, please share how you are using the Sonia G Face Pro set when you are able.  I goofed today and almost finished my face when I remembered the brushes. I used the angled brush for the Studio Fix powder foundation.  I forgot I could have used it for the bronzer.  I wonder if I should have used the Inochige?? for the powder foundation instead.  I used the blush brush with the Nars holiday cheek palette since Sonia showed that with it.  It worked but I think my Nars brush for the dual intensity blushes worked better.  It took quite a bit of time to build up the color and I was in a rush.  I probably could have used that detail brush for my concealer maybe.  I will try again tomorrow.  Oh I did use that blush brush for the highlighter in the cheek palette too and that worked fine since that texture is hard to pick up.

I get so set in my routine that it is hard to incorporate new brushes. 

Right now I use Dermablend Flawless Creator to conceal a small area and I use the Wayne Goss #13  to apply it. I don't know if one of these brushes can work for that purpose.  I use another Sonia G brush to apply the powder foundation. I look forward to playing around with these brushes.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't see how these could be used to pick up difficult products.  I was skeptical of that concept from the start.  I need angry, vicious brushes for hard-packed, troublesome products.  What I wouldn't reach for is a bunny's behind and that's exactly what you're getting with these.  I reach for these types of brushes when I have heavily pigmented products and I don't want to look like a lunatic.
But who knows?  Perhaps I'll be scaring people all day tomorrow...looking like Humpty Hump.


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I don't see how these could be used to pick up difficult products.  I was skeptical of that concept from the start.  *I need angry, vicious brushes for hard-packed, troublesome products.  What I wouldn't reach for is a bunny's behind *and that's exactly what you're getting with these.  I reach for these types of brushes when I have heavily pigmented products and I don't want to look like a lunatic.
> But who knows?  Perhaps I'll be scaring people all day tomorrow...looking like Humpty Hump.



Bosch you are HILARIOUS!! But I know exactly what you mean. Super soft brushes can also cause hard pan too which defeats the whole purpose with troublesome powder products *sigh*


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2019)

Random, but not really, question. What are you ladies loving for cleaning makeup brushes? I use longwear foundation and its super stubborn to get out of my brushes. Which means I just keep buying new ones to avoid the mental task of getting the others cleaned lol. I won't tell you how many brushes are in my brush basket waiting to be cleaned *facepalm*


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 30, 2019)

​@boschicka
*~ nothing like using a fuzzy soft bunny butt on your face *


----------



## boschicka (Jan 30, 2019)

Shars said:


> Random, but not really, question. What are you ladies loving for cleaning makeup brushes? I use longwear foundation and its super stubborn to get out of my brushes. Which means I just keep buying new ones to avoid the mental task of getting the others cleaned lol. I won't tell you how many brushes are in my brush basket waiting to be cleaned *facepalm*



I use the Clean Apothecary Brush Shampoo from Beautylish, but I also don't use it to clean longwear foundation.
I know a lot of people swear by the beautyblender solid cleanser or Bronner's with olive oil or Dawn dish detergent.


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I use the Clean Apothecary Brush Shampoo from Beautylish, but I also don't use it to clean longwear foundation.
> I know a lot of people swear by the beautyblender solid cleanser or Bronner's with olive oil or Dawn dish detergent.



I think I have the Clean one from last year's Lucky Bag but it's not very good for foundation. I've tried the beautyblender solid and the regular Dr. Bronner's but I've never tried the one with olive oil. I may just have to give good old Dawn a try haha.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 31, 2019)

Shars said:


> Random, but not really, question. What are you ladies loving for cleaning makeup brushes? I use longwear foundation and its super stubborn to get out of my brushes. Which means I just keep buying new ones to avoid the mental task of getting the others cleaned lol. I won't tell you how many brushes are in my brush basket waiting to be cleaned *facepalm*



Right now I'm using a solid brush cleanser I got at Rite Aid a while back. (Do note it has a very strong scent (at least to me) at first.) Before that I was using the beautyblender solid cleanser.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 31, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Wowza!  I missed this b/c we were posting at the same time.  Glad you are both ok!





Alysse011 said:


> I’m glad you made it! I can’t comprehend functioning in extreme cold. I’m a warm weather gal through and through.



*Day #4  housebound...and yes...cabin fever is definitely a thing! 

I am so happy we went away when we did. Getting in 7 days of sunny warm weather a few weeks ago has kept me sane for the past week! Every day I have had to bundle up in serious layers to shovel, snow blow and convince puppy that she still needs to go outside to potty in sub zero temperatures...trust me, she was not having it...

I grew up east coast, so I can deal with severe winter weather...but I think hubs and I need to buy a house somewhere warm for wintering in our retirement years. *


lenchen said:


> I decided to skip, as I already went ahead and got the Sonia g brush set, and* I got the WG holiday brush which is similar to the Fan like brush*...smart of him to come out with a cruelty free option though.



*I completely missed that boat on the WG holiday brush. Now I kinda wish I purchased one...chuckle. 
 p.s. I wanted to tell you I am loving Chikuhodo brush you sent me.  x0x0x
*


lenchen said:


> Fantastic!!! lovely TF fragrances!



*These will be the most expensive scents I have ever purchased. **I fell in love with Creed White Amber last year, when I got a deluxe sample...but that $500 price tag is waaaay out of my budget. AND truth be told, it is a scent that does not last. **I got TF samples a couple times from Sephora to be sure I truly loved them before purchasing. I know I will **have no regrets **with this splurge. *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 31, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Day #4  housebound...and yes...cabin fever is definitely a thing!
> 
> I am so happy we went away when we did. Getting in 7 days of sunny warm weather a few weeks ago has kept me sane for the past week! Every day I have had to bundle up in serious layers to shovel, snow blow and convince puppy that she still needs to go outside to potty in sub zero temperatures...trust me, she was not having it...
> 
> ...


The holiday brush is coming back. I see it as coming soon on the site alone and in bundles.


Shars said:


> Random, but not really, question. What are you ladies loving for cleaning makeup brushes? I use longwear foundation and its super stubborn to get out of my brushes. Which means I just keep buying new ones to avoid the mental task of getting the others cleaned lol. I won't tell you how many brushes are in my brush basket waiting to be cleaned *facepalm*


I've been using African Soap as per Tarababyz and it is going well but for really stubborn stains I go with Cinema Secrets but I think that it is too harsh to use often but I guess with a brush conditioner it might be okay.  Anyone else want to weigh in on the cinema secrets? I do need a refill though.  I do think if you get the little one it is great for travel.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 31, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Day #4  housebound...and yes...cabin fever is definitely a thing!
> 
> I am so happy we went away when we did. Getting in 7 days of sunny warm weather a few weeks ago has kept me sane for the past week! Every day I have had to bundle up in serious layers to shovel, snow blow and convince puppy that she still needs to go outside to potty in sub zero temperatures...trust me, she was not having it...
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you are enjoying your new brush! I agree with you on the Creed scents, the ones I tried didn't really last that long except for Creed love in black. You made a really smart move on those TF scents, especially testing before buying. mOST OF THE tf scents are really lovely except some scents do not last very long! My Sonia g face Pro set has not been delivered yet, this Michigan weather, I too grew up back east but Jeez! this weather  is just criminal lol!


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The holiday brush is coming back. I see it as coming soon on the site alone and in bundles.
> 
> I've been using African Soap as per Tarababyz and it is going well but for really stubborn stains I go with Cinema Secrets but I think that it is too harsh to use often but I guess with a brush conditioner it might be okay.  Anyone else want to weigh in on the cinema secrets? I do need a refill though.  I do think if you get the little one it is great for travel.


Oh I have an African Soap bar at home. I should try that. I've heard the Cinema Secrets isn't good for synthetic brushes... it can make them melt so I've been terrified to try it with mine lol. It does clean really well though.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 1, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I'm so glad you are enjoying your new brush! I agree with you on the Creed scents, the ones I tried didn't really last that long except for Creed love in black. You made a really smart move on those TF scents, especially testing before buying. mOST OF THE tf scents are really lovely except some scents do not last very long! My Sonia g face Pro set has not been delivered yet, this Michigan weather, I too grew up back east but Jeez! this weather  is just criminal lol!


*

Oh oh! I completely spaced on remembering you are in MI too! How were things in your area? How about the gas/ turn the heat down alert?! Crazy biscuits. I do go back to work later this morning. Doing cardio right now. Thank goodness we have machines at home. Even our YMCAs have been closed, making hubs a lil stir crazy too. I'll be happy to get back in my routine. *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 1, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Day #4  housebound...and yes...cabin fever is definitely a thing!
> 
> I am so happy we went away when we did. Getting in 7 days of sunny warm weather a few weeks ago has kept me sane for the past week! Every day I have had to bundle up in serious layers to shovel, snow blow and convince puppy that she still needs to go outside to potty in sub zero temperatures...trust me, she was not having it...
> 
> ...





Shars said:


> Random, but not really, question. What are you ladies loving for cleaning makeup brushes? I use longwear foundation and its super stubborn to get out of my brushes. Which means I just keep buying new ones to avoid the mental task of getting the others cleaned lol. I won't tell you how many brushes are in my brush basket waiting to be cleaned *facepalm*





Shars said:


> Oh I have an African Soap bar at home. I should try that. I've heard the Cinema Secrets isn't good for synthetic brushes... it can make them melt so I've been terrified to try it with mine lol. It does clean really well though.





Good to know. I hadn't worried about them with synthetics.  I did love using it for travel.  That little tin was quite handy and cleaning was quick and easy.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 7, 2019)

Has anyone tried the new Wayne Goss synthetic brushes? I finally saw one review on you tube and she thought they were decent. I don’t think I’d want the whole set. Maybe just one eye brush that i’d try for cream eye products because I’m not crazy about any of the brushes I have for that. If they are eventually sold as individuals I’d consider that.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 7, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *
> 
> Oh oh! I completely spaced on remembering you are in MI too! How were things in your area? How about the gas/ turn the heat down alert?! Crazy biscuits. I do go back to work later this morning. Doing cardio right now. Thank goodness we have machines at home. Even our YMCAs have been closed, making hubs a lil stir crazy too. I'll be happy to get back in my routine. *



Things were really crazy in my area too, I enjoyed the heatwave we had after the crazy cold weather. That was nice while it lasted. I finally got my Sonia G brushes and I love them!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 8, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Has anyone tried the new Wayne Goss synthetic brushes? I finally saw one review on you tube and she thought they were decent. I don’t think I’d want the whole set. Maybe just one eye brush that i’d try for cream eye products because I’m not crazy about any of the brushes I have for that. If they are eventually sold as individuals I’d consider that.



same here! I'd like the fan brush and 1 of the eye brushes


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 9, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Has anyone tried the new Wayne Goss synthetic brushes? I finally saw one review on you tube and she thought they were decent. I don’t think I’d want the whole set. Maybe just one eye brush that i’d try for cream eye products because I’m not crazy about any of the brushes I have for that. If they are eventually sold as individuals I’d consider that.




I have it but I only used it yesterday and I didn't use them fully.  Here's what I have to say so far.  I didn't do a full face yesterday.  I had to get out early so no eye makeup. I just decided to do concealer and powder foundation. I used the shadow brush for concealer. I thought I would use the pencil brush to get in the inner corner because I have a really hard time getting concealer in the inner corner but the flexibility of the brush made it so that I didn't nee the pencil brush for that. It applied the concealer ok but I thought I still like the Mac 270s I think for the concealer I use Mac Studio Fix Smooth something. I know the brush came out with the concealer but . . . the Mac brush does NOT get in the inner corners for me.  I moved on to the powder brush.  It is smaller or more narrow that the holiday or 00 brush but think more flimsy.  Flimsy is not the word. ?????? Not as firm I guess.  It applied the powder but I didn't like it as much as my normal routine which is using multiple brushes so there is that (Sonia G and Wayne Goss).  I thought I wasn't getting enough coverage on my face which is funny because I usually like a light application but this was too light. I switched to the fan brush and that worked better for the powder foundation as far as depositing more color. Maybe the powder would be better for a finishing or setting powder.  I used the fan brush for bronzer application which I liked.  But I really liked how it applied highlighter. It applied and diffused the highlighter in one sweep.  No back and forth blending needed. Which was good since I was in a rush. Plus, I think the shape and thickness of the fan is unusual to my collection. I didn't use the pencil brush.  

I still want to see how these brushes work with cream products as I think this is how I will most likely use them.  Also I want to use the eyeshadow brush with eyeshadow and play with the face brushes with other powder products in my collection.

Why did I buy these?  ??????  Well, I wasn't sure I would at first but then I just became curious as they are Wayne Goss brushes and I usually like his products.  I would have liked to see more unusual shapes but I do see that these were made for the cruelty free market.  I do need more brushes for my cream products though. I have a Wayne Goss brush that I use daily for facial concealer and I do wonder if a synthetic would be better to use as I don't like washing it so much.  Oh I did use the eye brush on that facial area but I didn't like it as much as the other Wayne Goss brush I use. I don't know if it was the synthetic fiber or the shape of the brush.  I will try the powder or fan brush.  Oh maybe the pencil and then blend with the powder.  Oh too many steps. But I will try it.

So . . . jury is still out on this one.  Well except for the fan.  Love that one instantly.  I will see if I will build up love for the others. That has happened with other brushes in his collection and Sonia G as well.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you so much for sharing all of your thoughts. I also enjoy Wayne Goss and Sonia G’s brushes. I also feel that so many brushes came out at once and I’m trying to space out my purchases and make sure I’m really going to use and enjoy everything. But I’m also afraid of FOMO!!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 19, 2019)

*Just a head's up! Beautylish is restocking the following Sonia G brushes @ 1:00 PM EST:
*

*Builder Two*
*Face One*
*Pencil Two*
*Sculpt Four*
*Smudger Two *
*Worker Two*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 20, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Just a head's up! Beautylish is restocking the following Sonia G brushes @ 1:00 PM EST:*


According to Sonia G's instagram, very soon a new brush will be added to the collection along with an updated version of Sculpt Two.

And it seems like the other out of stock items will be restocked shortly after that.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2019)

If I were to only get two Sonia G or Wayne Goss brushes what should they be.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> If I were to only get two Sonia G or Wayne Goss brushes what should they be.


Ooh tough question!  Any guidance?  Are you favoring face brushes or eye brushes?


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2019)

boschicka said:


> According to Sonia G's instagram, very soon a new brush will be added to the collection along with an updated version of Sculpt Two.
> 
> And it seems like the other out of stock items will be restocked shortly after that.



I saw that. I wonder what they new one will be. I also noticed before she announced it on IG that in my order history my sculpt two was now listed as sculpt two (2018). I think she said the bristles on the new one will be a little longer. I was able to get the three brushes I was mostly wanting in yesterday's restock (Face One, Sculpt Four and Builder Two). I'm undecided between Builder Two and Worker Three.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh tough question!  Any guidance?  Are you favoring face brushes or eye brushes?


Eye brushes or Face. I'm open


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 20, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> Eye brushes or Face. I'm open



My favorite eye brush is Builder Pro. I like that it’s small and precise. Favorite face brush is harder to pick, they are all great, and they serve different needs... for all over powder I like the new mixed hair face pro... the fan brushes are great too but, for me, they took some getting used to. Kinky Sweat has some videos where she uses the brushes, I think they are pretty informative. I don’t think you can go wrong with a Sonia G brush, just picking one that meets your needs is the challenge.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 20, 2019)

Shars said:


> I saw that. I wonder what they new one will be. I also noticed before she announced it on IG that in my order history my sculpt two was now listed as sculpt two (2018). I think she said the bristles on the new one will be a little longer. I was able to get the three brushes I was mostly wanting in yesterday's restock (Face One, Sculpt Four and Builder Two). I'm undecided between Builder Two and Worker Three.



Undecided b/c of your needs or not sure how the brushes compare?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> Eye brushes or Face. I'm open


Oh still hard!  Okay I bought Wayne Goss eye set because I heard it was good for hooded eyes.  It is!  I say out of that set I like the #19  the best. So much so that I bought a 2nd.  I like it for adding a second crease color just above the crease.  New eye fave is Sonia G Crease Pro. Just bought a back up of that too.  It applies the outer V color and blends it perfectly for me. I have been having this thing where I apply darker outer v colors and they just won't blend into the other colors properly.  Could be my eye primer I don't know but this brush just doesn't require much work. It's great.

Face brushes:
Ah! So many loves again.  I guess I use the Wayne Goss #13  the most.  I apply Dermablend Flawless Creator (liquid) on imperfections) and then use another one(got it in a lucky bag) to apply studio Fix powder. I do spritz the studio fix sometimes with fix+ for a little extra coverage and it looks great. I use too brushes most days but sometimes I mix up the two brushes and use the same one and there is no problem.  The new Wayne Goss Holiday brush 2018 is quite versatile too. I use it for highlighter but I have used it with blush too. Wayne says you can also use it for powder, liquid foundation and bronzer too.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2019)

*Oooh! Good but tough question. I do not have any WG or SG face brushes right now. Oh! I do have Wayne's #15  Fan...I use that daily for highlightinIg. I have the WG Air & SG Sculpt 4 on my lust list  

For eyes, I am reaching for SG's Builder, Crease & Pencil Pro brushes all the time! I just love them!  
I feel like both eye sets compliment each other.  I use them in combination quite a bit...but those SG brushes are the bomb!*


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Undecided b/c of your needs or not sure how the brushes compare?


Maybe a bit of both but mostly in terms of how they compare. Do I need both or can I make do with one over the other? I already own the Pro Set so I have the Worker Pro and the Builder Pro and I also have Worker Two and just ordered Builder Two.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 21, 2019)

Shars said:


> Maybe a bit of both but mostly in terms of how they compare. Do I need both or can I make do with one over the other? I already own the Pro Set so I have the Worker Pro and the Builder Pro and I also have Worker Two and just ordered Builder Two.


If you have all those other brushes, I'd say you're golden as is.


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2019)

boschicka said:


> If you have all those other brushes, I'd say you're golden as is.



Thank you! My wallet thanks you too lol.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 21, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> If I were to only get two Sonia G or Wayne Goss brushes what should they be.


I originally had a very long answer typed out with 2 picks from each category (face and eye) for each brand.  I decided to delete that and actually answer your question as you intended lol. 

I would get - Sonia G Sculpt One and Worker Two. I really do love Wayne's brushes, but I like Sonia G a little more. Also, they're beautiful. Everything about them. The bristles are beautiful, but the handles are lacquered and weighted and gorgeous too. I think the Sculpt One and Worker Two are extremely versatile.  I actually love the Sculpt One for bronzer, not just contour.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you ladies for the suggestions. I will be getting some new brushes soon. I will update when I do.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2019)

*Builder 3 ! Tomorrow 1pm. Sculpt 2 will also be back in stock. *


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 24, 2019)

The Bloom palette is on sale for $38.50 on the ND website.


EDIT: It seems that this is the Pro Discount as regular customers can't see it. Pros need to log in first.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 1, 2019)

If anyone is interested in Wayne Goss’ synthetic brushes, they are now available individually on Beautylish.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 7, 2019)

Question: the chikuhodo mont fuji brush set vs the sonia G face pro brush set what should i chose?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 8, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Question: the chikuhodo mont fuji brush set vs the sonia G face pro brush set what should i chose?



The Mount Fuji set is beautiful and unique. Sonia G’s set is also beautiful but not limited edition. I would say it depends which set has brushes that you need or would use more. Sonia’s website actually has reviews of both as well. And I believe you tuber Kinkysweat has Demo/reviews of both sets so you can see them in action.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> The Mount Fuji set is beautiful and unique. Sonia G’s set is also beautiful but not limited edition. I would say it depends which set has brushes that you need or would use more. Sonia’s website actually has reviews of both as well. And I believe you tuber *Kinkysweat* has Demo/reviews of both sets so you can see them in action.



I really like her. Her YT is one of my more recent, more mature subscriptions.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 11, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> The Mount Fuji set is beautiful and unique. Sonia G’s set is also beautiful but not limited edition. I would say it depends which set has brushes that you need or would use more. Sonia’s website actually has reviews of both as well. And I believe you tuber Kinkysweat has Demo/reviews of both sets so you can see them in action.





DILLIGAF said:


> I really like her as YT one of my more recent, more mature subscriptions.


Yes I found her and quite like her too I've watch several of her video .... I guess i'm undecided because there is a couple of brush I dont care for in the Sonia G set and she take a eternity to restock.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 27, 2019)

Is anybody considering the new collab with beautylish and chikuhodo?


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jul 29, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Is anybody considering the new collab with beautylish and chikuhodo?



I got them and they are beautiful. The design is exquisite and I love that I can take them for travel. Just with it came with a brush bag. You'd think for $155 they would include one.


----------



## lenchen (Jul 29, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Is anybody considering the new collab with beautylish and chikuhodo?


I passed simply because I just want the powder brush, and I wasn't willing to spend $155 to just use 1 brush out of the set. I'd rather use that cash towards another release of Sonia G brushes. Besides, I already have a travel powder from Chikuhodo regular line and one from houkodo


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 10, 2019)

I picked up the set. So far it is working well for my purse.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 16, 2019)

*Hey All! Beautylish is having a "Say Goodbye to Summer" sale going on right now through Monday 1 PM EST. Some of our favorite brands are on sale!  Again, Sephora is on the losing side! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 17, 2019)

This place is death for my wallet. I just placed an order and picked up a few things off my wishlist.

Smith Cosmetics 230 Quill Crease Brush Small
Smith Cosmetics 235 Flat Quill Crease Brush
Natasha Denona Lila Palette
Anastasia Beverly Hills Soft Glam Palette
Lit Cosmetics Glitter in Nightlife S3
Everything was discounted with the exception of the Brushes. I just threw those on top because I've been wanting to try them for a while now. All the other items that were discounted are final sale, No Refunds, No Returns. I grabbed the ABH palette as a gift for my sister's bday in October. She is a neutral fan I really hope she loves it.


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> This place is death for my wallet. I just placed an order and picked up a few things off my wishlist.
> 
> Smith Cosmetics 230 Quill Crease Brush Small
> Smith Cosmetics 235 Flat Quill Crease Brush
> ...


 
That's weird that they're doing final sale for the discounted items, granted Beautylish hardly every does sales.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 17, 2019)

Shars said:


> That's weird that they're doing final sale for the discounted items, granted Beautylish hardly every does sales.


I noticed as I was adding product to my cart. I made me really think about what I was getting.


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> I noticed as I was adding product to my cart. I made me really think about what I was getting.


I could imagine. I skipped this time around as I normally wait for their gift card sale in November to stock up on stuff I wanted but it was a pleasant surprise to see them actually have a decent sale.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 18, 2019)

I had a couple of Kjaer Weis products in my cart, but decided to skip. At least today. Maybe I will cave.


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 20, 2019)

Shars said:


> I could imagine. I skipped this time around as I normally wait for their gift card sale in November to stock up on stuff I wanted but it was a pleasant surprise to see them actually have a decent sale.



would the gift card sales be around black friday?


----------



## Shars (Aug 21, 2019)

sassyinpink said:


> would the gift card sales be around black friday?


It has been for the last 3 years or more so I'd say yes! It's usually a $20 gift card for every $100 you spend and it works even with orders where you choose to split the payments.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 9, 2019)

*I was sharing this over in the Low No Buy thread...it belongs here too 
♥New Sonia G coming soon!

*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 9, 2019)

They look SOOOO pretty...


----------



## boschicka (Sep 9, 2019)

Beautiful but I could do without a fan brush in sets. My fan brushes see the most gentle or least usage, so they don't need replacing often. And I use them for one or two purposes tops, so I don't benefit by having backup upon backup.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks like the face set will be $270 and then an eye set will follow...


----------



## lenchen (Sep 28, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Looks like the face set will be $270 and then an eye set will follow...


I'm waiting for the eye set to follow!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 28, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I'm waiting for the eye set to follow!



I'm so impatient for it


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I'm so impatient for it


Me too! I’m hoping it will be awesome.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2019)

*New Sonia G Brush available RIGHT NOW! 
$46~ Designer Pro*






*This brush is in a shape and size I have been wanting! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 7, 2019)

Reminds me a little of WG Air Brush (only in a different hair type).


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Reminds me a little of WG Air Brush (only in a different hair type).



*I totally thought the same thing 
I have had the WG Air in my love list forever, but for some reason never purchased it. I am loving my SG brushes, so this was a no-brainer splurge.*


----------



## boschicka (Oct 8, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Reminds me a little of WG Air Brush (only in a different hair type).



Had to get my WG brush and compare to the Designer Pro photos. My gut tells me the Sonia G will have more substance to it, but I have no idea why I feel that way. It will be interesting to see in person. My brush should be here Wednesday.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 8, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Had to get my WG brush and compare to the Designer Pro photos. _*My gut tells me the Sonia G will have more substance to it*_, but I have no idea why I feel that way. It will be interesting to see in person. My brush should be here Wednesday.



*Again that was my exact thought. The actual weight of her brushes, in hand is really nice! If that makes sense...and yes, I think the bristles will have a nice quality as well. 
Mine arrives Wednesday too!  We'll have to share our thoughts *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 9, 2019)

My Designer Pro arrived today. Waited around all day for it. I haven't pulled out the Air brush but just from memory the Designer Pro is much smaller and feels more tightly packed but I haven't washed it yet. I never really used my Air brush much as I had it in my head for the buffing technique and I didn't really do that technique much. It did work great for that though. I'm referring to the technique the way WG does it on his channel. I never thought to use it any other way. I don't know what to do with this new brush. I did get the new Nars collection. Maybe I'll use it with the blush trio. I think it may be one of those hard to pick up formulas. I should have tried to play with it today. It's funny though I now use Sonia G. Face One almost daily after I apply my blush to buff out my cheeks to make sure I haven't over applied my blush. Works great for that. 

I just read that the Sky Eye set is definitely coming out this year. Oh my. Need to find funds for that. And . . . I can't forget about Wayne. I was so sure he would not have anything for holiday as it was so late in the year but then he popped up with something super fabulous which I use every day which is saying something. I need to make sure I save some money for Wayne Goss holiday brush even if it come out at the last minute.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 10, 2019)

I agree with everything you said! Sonia G’s pro eye set is probably my most used brushes lately.  I’m dying to see the sky eye set... and I don’t want to be surprised by a holiday brush from WG, either. Last year it seemed to come out of nowhere... and I agree it’s a great brush. (I hate to see it dirty though...am I weird?)


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I agree with everything you said! *Sonia G’s pro eye set is probably my most used brushes *lately.  I’m dying to see the sky eye set... and I don’t want to be surprised by a holiday brush from WG, either. Last year it seemed to come out of nowhere... and I agree it’s a great brush. (I hate to see it dirty though...am I weird?)



*I received and washed the new SG Designer Pro yesterday. Today, I used it to apply the highligher color of a CoverFX Monocromatic Blush Duo - Warm Honey (By the by, I love the CoverFx Duos I have) . *chuckle* I used the Face Two to apply the matte shade. 

I love how her brushes pick up just the right amount of product and are so soft in application. I see this brush being multi-use: blush, bronzer, highlighter, setting powders...Being smaller in size allows for precise placement. *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 10, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I agree with everything you said! Sonia G’s pro eye set is probably my most used brushes lately.  I’m dying to see the sky eye set... and I don’t want to be surprised by a holiday brush from WG, either. Last year it seemed to come out of nowhere... and I agree it’s a great brush. (I hate to see it dirty though...am I weird?)


If you mean the holiday brush, I wouldn't know. I have 2. One blush and one for highlighter.  LOL.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh Designer Pro didn't do well with the Nars holiday cheek palette this morning. The Cheek Pro was better but I still had to dig in. I was thinking I should probably just use the Nars brush I bought for those products but eventually I ended up with too much on and had to buff it out.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 11, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I totally thought the same thing
> I have had the WG Air in my love list forever, but for some reason never purchased it. I am loving my SG brushes, so this was a no-brainer splurge.*


Great minds think a like!


----------



## lenchen (Oct 11, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I agree with everything you said! Sonia G’s pro eye set is probably my most used brushes lately.  I’m dying to see the sky eye set... and I don’t want to be surprised by a holiday brush from WG, either. Last year it seemed to come out of nowhere... and I agree it’s a great brush. (I hate to see it dirty though...am I weird?)


Me too!, I'm ready! I hope I get the notification this time so I can purchase, I doubt I'll get the WG holiday brush if he releases one this year, he waited until the very last second to release.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 11, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *I received and washed the new SG Designer Pro yesterday. Today, I used it to apply the highligher color of a CoverFX Monocromatic Blush Duo - Warm Honey (By the by, I love the CoverFx Duos I have) . *chuckle* I used the Face Two to apply the matte shade.
> 
> I love how her brushes pick up just the right amount of product and are so soft in application. I see this brush being multi-use: blush, bronzer, highlighter, setting powders...Being smaller in size allows for precise placement. *


Me too! I used it for warm honey, I love how her brushes are designed to pick up formulas like the cover fx duos.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 11, 2019)

Used the Designer Pro with the Mac Extra Dimension Skin Finish palette I bought last night. Used it with the skin fnish blush. Worked well. I used the WG holiday brush with the skin finish highlighter.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 18, 2019)

Got the email to sign up for the gift card event reminder. It's always the beginning of Nov, no? I think I was confusing it with the NARS F&F sale at the end of Nov. Early onset dementia, here I come!


----------



## lenchen (Oct 19, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Got the email to sign up for the gift card event reminder. It's always the beginning of Nov, no? I think I was confusing it with the NARS F&F sale at the end of Nov. Early onset dementia, here I come!


Yes, it's usually at the beginning of November, but they are doing it early this year.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m not sure what to get for this gift card event... I always feel like I want stuff, but I can’t think of anything now! And this year the gift card will be electronic and you get a store credit....


----------



## lenchen (Oct 21, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I’m not sure what to get for this gift card event... I always feel like I want stuff, but I can’t think of anything now! And this year the gift card will be electronic and you get a store credit....


I have my cart stocked up with skin care replenishment mainly face oils and 1 chikuhodo brush. The gift cards will help offset the cost of those Sonia G sky eye brush set that is due to come out.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 21, 2019)

Good idea... can’t wait for the sky eye set...


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Oct 21, 2019)

Has anyone tried the UNITS brushes? Are they decent?


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 21, 2019)

do we know when it is going live ?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 21, 2019)

From the email:



> Our Gift Card Event offers a complimentary $20 digital Gift Card for every $100 spent between October 22 and October 25. Best sellers and new arrivals sell out fast so make sure you sign up to get notified the minute the event starts!



With gift cards available in accounts by October 29.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 21, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> do we know when it is going live ?



11am ET early access
noon ET normal access


----------



## boschicka (Oct 22, 2019)

I, um, ordered 12 brushes from Beautylish...um, after I ordered a White Canadian Squirrel brush from CDJapan. And, uh, I might go back to order 2 more brushes from BL. Then my shame and I will go to timeout.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 22, 2019)

Oh! Tell us which brushes!! (And bring your brushes with you to time out...)


----------



## boschicka (Oct 22, 2019)

*CHIKUHODO*
Takumi Series T-6 Large Eye Shadow*Billy B*
Paint Brush Five*Smith Cosmetics*
214 Spoolie Brush*CHIKUHODO*
Z Series Z-6 Eyebrow*Wayne Goss*
Brush 08 Eyeliner Brush*KOYUDO*
BP Series BP033 Eye Shadow Brush M*KOYUDO*
BP Series BP035 Eye Shadow Brush M*KOYUDO*
Premium Series SJ301 Eye Shadow Brush*KOYUDO*
BP Series BP022 Blush Brush*KOYUDO*
Yoshiki Series Yoshiki-001 Powder Brush*KOYUDO*
Premium Series SJ200 Blush Brush*KOYUDO*
Premium Series SJ300 Eye Shadow Brush*The Brush Guard*
Highlight & Blush Pack (Medium)
Graphite


----------



## boschicka (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't have any Koyudo brushes, so I went a little bonkers. I want to order the Grey Squirrel and Pine Squirrel blush brushes just because the hair is rare, but based on their shape I don't know how much I will enjoy them, so I'm fighting the urge.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 22, 2019)

What?!? There are Koyudo Cherry Blossom sets listed as Returning Soon. Did I miss them or are they new?!


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 22, 2019)

I missed the Sonia G set   I was in a meeting at worked and finished late. I had my cart ready but it was removed when I had time to go on my phone. So I"m not buying anything unless they are coming back in stock before the end of the promotion. but THAT sucks big time they are taking forever to restock. Money saved I guess


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 22, 2019)

boschicka said:


> What?!? There are Koyudo Cherry Blossom sets listed as Returning Soon. Did I miss them or are they new?!


No, I look them up when Sonia G launch her Sky brush set and they were there, out of stock If i remember so god know how long there out of stock and you never scroll down all the way maybe? Are they any good those Koyudo brushes??? I'm looking for the perfect blush brush I used to love my Clarins blush brush but after 12 years I declutter it as it was shedding like crazy. I have several blush brushes but none compare so of course I continue my quest for the perfect brush LOL


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 22, 2019)

There's a white squirrel hair brush? I am intrigued. It also makes me laugh because there is a family of white squirrels in one of the big public parks here in Toronto and they're kind of a big deal because they're not very common. We have plenty of the usual black, red, and grey squirrels, but not white. The white squirrel was such a big deal that a local coffee shop near the park was named White Squirrel Coffee...


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 22, 2019)

DMcG9 said:


> There's a white squirrel hair brush? I am intrigued. It also makes me laugh because there is a family of white squirrels in one of the big public parks here in Toronto and they're kind of a big deal because they're not very common. We have plenty of the usual black, red, and grey squirrels, but not white. The white squirrel was such a big deal that a local coffee shop near the park was named White Squirrel Coffee...


Albinos Squirrel we have a couple of them here in Montreal also  but we dont have red squirrels only Grey and Black but I wouldn't do any brushes with our black squirrel they are not furry enough but the grey squirrels on the other hand.....


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 22, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Albinos Squirrel we have a couple of them here in Montreal also  but we dont have red squirrels only Grey and Black but I wouldn't do any brushes with our black squirrel they are not furry enough but the grey squirrels on the other hand.....



LOL, so true about the black squirrels not being suitable for a brush. The reds and greys definitely have some very fluffy tails. I'm glad to hear that the albino squirrels are also alive, well, and appreciated in Montreal!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 22, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> No, I look them up when Sonia G launch her Sky brush set and they were there, out of stock If i remember so god know how long there out of stock and you never scroll down all the way maybe? Are they any good those Koyudo brushes??? I'm looking for the perfect blush brush I used to love my Clarins blush brush but after 12 years I declutter it as it was shedding like crazy. I have several blush brushes but none compare so of course I continue my quest for the perfect brush LOL



They sent one of the dark bristled Cherry Blossom sets to Youtuber Tarababyz, and I'm not impressed, so those are off my radar. Of course the third set which still has my attention is the $900 one.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 23, 2019)

boschicka said:


> *CHIKUHODO*
> Takumi Series T-6 Large Eye Shadow*Billy B*
> Paint Brush Five*Smith Cosmetics*
> 214 Spoolie Brush*CHIKUHODO*
> ...


*Wow wow wow! Super brush envy over here   But I get it! The is such pleasure in using luxury quality brushes!  ~ Please do share your thoughts on the Koyudo. That is a brand that has not been on my radar. *


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2019)

They're heeeere!


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 25, 2019)

boschicka said:


> They're heeeere!
> View attachment 66790



Will you give us a tour when they are all unpackaged?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 25, 2019)

DMcG9 said:


> Will you give us a tour when they are all unpackaged?



Sure. I'm waiting for two more brushes and can do it after they arrive.


----------



## Shars (Oct 25, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I, um, ordered 12 brushes from Beautylish...um, after I ordered a White Canadian Squirrel brush from CDJapan. And, uh, I might go back to order 2 more brushes from BL. Then my shame and I will go to timeout.


All Hail Queen Bosch!! Living vicariously through you right now. I want to buy things but nothing is catching my fancy. This sale being early caught me off-guard this year.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

I can see here that you are all talking about brushes. What brushes do you suggest for amateurs to use? I am thinking of Zoeva, Mac and some Real Techniques recently.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 29, 2019)

I'd look more at shapes that you may want to use and think about the kinds of makeup looks you're most likely to do on a regular basis, to start. Then consider your budget and that will help narrow brands down.

That said! One thing you can do is watch some makeup brush videos on Youtube to get some ideas of what brushes other people like to use and for what purposes, for inspiration.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 29, 2019)

I have a comment about Real Techniques... I bought many of their brushes a few years ago... the black rubbery part on the bottom has gotten so gross and sticky. I hate using them now. I’m getting close to throwing them all out. I haven’t looked at their brushes lately, maybe they changed them. Just my two cents!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 29, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I have a comment about Real Techniques... I bought many of their brushes a few years ago... the black rubbery part on the bottom has gotten so gross and sticky. I hate using them now. I’m getting close to throwing them all out. I haven’t looked at their brushes lately, maybe they changed them. Just my two cents!


The same has happened to me and they have redesigned their brushes to exclude the black rubberized part. If you want to save your brushes first clean them off with your choice of cleanser. I used Mrs, Myers all-purpose cleanser with a cloth to get the sticky off. Once clean then take a  silica-based powder like the MUFE HD powder and liberally dust the sticky bits. Allow the powder to sit for a bit then dust it off. You can then use your brushes again. At least until you wash them again.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2019)

AbbyAbhc19 said:


> I can see here that you are all talking about brushes. What brushes do you suggest for amateurs to use? I am thinking of Zoeva, Mac and some Real Techniques recently.



I definitely agree with @*

 shellygrrl
.*
For more specifice points:
Now that MAC has switched to synthetic fibers, it doesn't seem people are as happy with them.
I prefer Zoeva eye brushes over Real Techniques, but you could probably get away with RT for face brushes.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 30, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> The same has happened to me and they have redesigned their brushes to exclude the black rubberized part. If you want to save your brushes first clean them off with your choice of cleanser. I used Mrs, Myers all-purpose cleanser with a cloth to get the sticky off. Once clean then take a  silica-based powder like the MUFE HD powder and liberally dust the sticky bits. Allow the powder to sit for a bit then dust it off. You can then use your brushes again. At least until you wash them again.


Thank you, I will try this.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I definitely agree with @*
> 
> shellygrrl
> .*
> ...


Now that Zoeva is at Ulta I think I'm finally going to grab a set.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 31, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> Now that Zoeva is at Ulta I think I'm finally going to grab a set.


I’ve been wanting to try them too! Let us know what you think.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 31, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> I'd look more at shapes that you may want to use and think about the kinds of makeup looks you're most likely to do on a regular basis, to start. Then consider your budget and that will help narrow brands down.
> 
> That said! One thing you can do is watch some makeup brush videos on Youtube to get some ideas of what brushes other people like to use and for what purposes, for inspiration.



Noted. Thank you so much!


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 31, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I definitely agree with @*
> 
> shellygrrl
> .*
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 12, 2019)

*In my email this morning *


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 13, 2019)

Yay! I can’t wait to see her descriptions...


----------



## boschicka (Nov 14, 2019)

The set is $160 and I have a $120 credit


----------



## boschicka (Nov 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 66858
> 
> 
> *In my email this morning *



Does anyone know if there is a purchase limit on these? I placed a preorder for myself, but I'm thinking of purchasing a set as a gift.


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Does anyone know if there is a purchase limit on these? I placed a preorder for myself, but I'm thinking of purchasing a set as a gift.


good question ... didn't see anything concerning a limit but you shouldn't have any problem with 2 sets ...


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 16, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yay! I can’t wait to see her descriptions...


On instagram she described two brushes the eyeliner and the small blender.


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 16, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I have a comment about Real Techniques... I bought many of their brushes a few years ago... the black rubbery part on the bottom has gotten so gross and sticky. I hate using them now. I’m getting close to throwing them all out. I haven’t looked at their brushes lately, maybe they changed them. Just my two cents!


the Real techniques holiday collection for this year has nice wand, purchased  one brush from that collection  (dome for bronzer and blush) and love it is now on high rotation and I have a lot of High end brushes (Wayne Goss, Sonia G and Chikuhodo) I will try to grab more later in december


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 16, 2019)

*While I am loving the blue of the Sky Face & Eye, not all the shapes are calling to me...if she does singles I would like the Classic Cheek and the white bristle in the eye set (name?). *


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 17, 2019)

Mel Thompson review of the Sonia G sky eye brush set .... now I want it


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 17, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> Mel Thompson review of the Sonia G sky eye brush set .... now I want it


*Uh Oh! Great overview /review! *opens empty coin purse and laugh cries...**


----------



## lenchen (Nov 18, 2019)

boschicka said:


> *CHIKUHODO*
> Takumi Series T-6 Large Eye Shadow*Billy B*
> Paint Brush Five*Smith Cosmetics*
> 214 Spoolie Brush*CHIKUHODO*
> ...


sounds like a great order!!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 18, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> I'd look more at shapes that you may want to use and think about the kinds of makeup looks you're most likely to do on a regular basis, to start. Then consider your budget and that will help narrow brands down.
> 
> That said! One thing you can do is watch some makeup brush videos on Youtube to get some ideas of what brushes other people like to use and for what purposes, for inspiration.


very sound advice!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 18, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 66858
> 
> 
> *In my email this morning *


I pre-ordered!! I'm very excited!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 19, 2019)

*So pretty...





(snipped from email)*


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 19, 2019)

And sold out pretty quickly!


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 19, 2019)

* I wonder if it sold out mostly by pre-sale. I usually get a notification and got nothing for this. Oh well...*


----------



## VAL4M (Nov 19, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> And sold out pretty quickly!


LOL never laugh so hard, I was still debating if I was getting the set and when I went on the site and saw it was sold out! it was easy to take a decision!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 19, 2019)

VAL4M said:


> LOL never laugh so hard, I was still debating if I was getting the set and when I went on the site and saw it was sold out! it was easy to take a decision!



literally me too lol


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 20, 2019)

*Yup! I am convinced these sold out via presale and limited availability. We Sonia G lovers are now raving rabbids for her releases!
*


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 20, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> * I wonder if it sold out mostly by pre-sale. I usually get a notification and got nothing for this. Oh well...*



I got the email about the set, but when I went to take a look it was sold out.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 21, 2019)

I’m pretty sure the set will be restocked and permanent. The question is how long it will take.  Usually when her brushes get restocked it is as individuals so you can get just the brushes you really really want. Sometimes a set has a brush or two that you really don’t need or won’t use.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 21, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I’m pretty sure the set will be restocked and permanent. The question is how long it will take.  Usually when her brushes get restocked it is as individuals so you can get just the brushes you really really want. Sometimes a set has a brush or two that you really don’t need or won’t use.


*Exactly! I have been able to pick up single face and eye brushes I really want, here and there. I confess though...the full Pro Face set is now also calling to me. I think because of the unique shapes and that I am just loving every SG brush I have. *


----------



## lenchen (Nov 21, 2019)

I was able to snag a set! I was on the site before they launched, the second they dropped, I added and paid, i couldn't believe the order went through. once the order was placed, they were sold out! the good news is the brushes will be permanent, but they will take a while for the restock


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 22, 2019)

lenchen said:


> I was able to snag a set! I was on the site before they launched, the second they dropped, I added and paid, i couldn't believe the order went through. once the order was placed, they were sold out! the good news is the brushes will be permanent, but they will take a while for the restock




Yay!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 22, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Exactly! I have been able to pick up single face and eye brushes I really want, here and there. I confess though...the full Pro Face set is now also calling to me. I think because of the unique shapes and that I am just loving every SG brush I have. *



That is one of the great appeals of her brushes! They are unique - whether it’s shape, density or the hair itself....I never feel I’m duplicating something I already have.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 22, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> That is one of the great appeals of her brushes! They are unique - whether it’s shape, density or the hair itself....I never feel I’m duplicating something I already have.


I agree!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 4, 2019)

New Wayne Goss holiday brush... does anyone have an idea what it may be?


----------



## lenchen (Dec 7, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> New Wayne Goss holiday brush... does anyone have an idea what it may be?


a fan  brush. I have all Sonia G fan brushes i'm not sure i'll pick this one up.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## fur4elise (Dec 8, 2019)

lenchen said:


> a fan  brush. I have all Sonia G fan brushes i'm not sure i'll pick this one up.


*Drum roll please...a white handle fan brush 

Not sure about the shape and size. While I use the few WG I have...my new fave is the Airbrush 

 lenchen
* *I reach for SG far more often. This will be a skip.*


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 9, 2019)

I wish they told us the price... I’m tempted to skip too.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 10, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Drum roll please...a white handle fan brush
> 
> Not sure about the shape and size. While I use the few WG I have...my new fave is the Airbrush
> 
> ...



It's a skip for me too. It is far too big. It will sell because it is LE, but that's the only reason.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 11, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Drum roll please...a white handle fan brush
> 
> Not sure about the shape and size. While I use the few WG I have...my new fave is the Airbrush
> 
> ...


this is a definite skip for me, I'm not a fan of the white handle, and besides, I have enough fan brushes sonia G to hold me over until I pick up the hakuhodo f1240 next year.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 12, 2019)

lenchen said:


> a fan  brush. I have all Sonia G fan brushes i'm not sure i'll pick this one up.


*$62 ~ Definite skip...*


----------



## boschicka (Dec 12, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *$62 ~ Definite skip...*



Skip for me too. I watched Wayne's video and he does sell the brush well, but I can tell my garbage technique vs his expert hand makes it a no-go for me.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 12, 2019)

Between Sonia G’s fan brushes and Wayne’s holiday brush from last year, I feel I’m saturated with fan brushes already.  Honestly, I don’t reach for them first. I’m afraid of FOMO though, somebody talk me out of it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 12, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Between Sonia G’s fan brushes and Wayne’s holiday brush from last year, I feel I’m saturated with fan brushes already.  Honestly, I don’t reach for them first. I’m afraid of FOMO though, somebody talk me out of it!


Even though it goes against my core principle of enabling everyone to buy all the things. * takes a deep breath, looks you right in your eyes* You don't need it! Hell, you don't want it. Now if it was a blending brush all bets would be off and I could be on your sideline cheering you into the endzone. However THIS you don't need.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 12, 2019)

The WG brush is not flying off the shelves. I guess a lot of people will skip. Most of us have fan brushes in our stash.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Between Sonia G’s fan brushes and Wayne’s holiday brush from last year, I feel I’m saturated with fan brushes already.  Honestly, I don’t reach for them first. I’m afraid of FOMO though, somebody talk me out of it!


*No no no! Don't buy it!*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 13, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Between Sonia G’s fan brushes and Wayne’s holiday brush from last year, I feel I’m saturated with fan brushes already.  Honestly, I don’t reach for them first. I’m afraid of FOMO though, somebody talk me out of it!



It is just too big. I am certain that it feels pretty soft, but I don't think it will get much use. Yes, you might be able to blend your highlighter with the edge of the brush, but it sounds a lot of work and not very practical. For most faces, it is far too big apart from applying a finishing powder. 

I still look forward to reading/watching reviews.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2019)

One use for such a big brush is applying highlight to the collarbones and the tops of your shoulders (if they're exposed). But if you don't do that, and you can't think of another use for it that your existing brushes already do well, you don't need it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 14, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> One use for such a big brush is applying highlight to the collarbones and the tops of your shoulders (if they're exposed). But if you don't do that, and you can't think of another use for it that your existing brushes already do well, you don't need it.



I wonder how it works with the Hourglass powders (the regular ones). The application is probably nice, but it will be difficult to pick up product.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 15, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I wonder how it works with the Hourglass powders (the regular ones). The application is probably nice, but it will be difficult to pick up product.


it would probably be very nice applying dim light all over


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you everyone....I’m still resisting the urge! I’m looking forward to reading / watching reviews as well.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 16, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The WG brush is not flying off the shelves. I guess a lot of people will skip. Most of us have fan brushes in our stash.


right!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 17, 2020)

Ok...resisted the WG holiday brush....chikuhodo holiday sets... now there’s a new beautylish collaboration with chikuhodo Lunar new year brush...year of the Rat!

Signed up to be notified... does anyone know what type of brush it will be or how much?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 17, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ok...resisted the WG holiday brush....chikuhodo holiday sets... now there’s a new beautylish collaboration with chikuhodo Lunar new year brush...year of the Rat!
> 
> Signed up to be notified... does anyone know what type of brush it will be or how much?


Good question. I just assumed it would be the same as their pig brush last year, but ya know, with rats.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 17, 2020)

I think I was born year of the Rat so may be hard to resist...


----------



## lenchen (Jan 20, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ok...resisted the WG holiday brush....chikuhodo holiday sets... now there’s a new beautylish collaboration with chikuhodo Lunar new year brush...year of the Rat!
> 
> Signed up to be notified... does anyone know what type of brush it will be or how much?


I'm thinking $120-125 maybe? I'm skipping this launch too.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes it’s going to be $125. I’d like to see the brush and know what it’s made of!  I’m only thinking about it because I was born year of the rat....


----------



## boschicka (Jan 20, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yes it’s going to be $125. I’d like to see the brush and know what it’s made of!  I’m only thinking about it because I was born year of the rat....


Yeah, how are they selling it without more pictures available?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 21, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, how are they selling it without more pictures available?


They posted a pic on Instagram... I think it’s cute... but they still didn’t say the type of hair!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 21, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> They posted a pic on Instagram... I think it’s cute... but they still didn’t say the type of hair!


I saw, but it wasn't available for the preorder. And yeah, wth?! I noticed the Instagram post just said "softest fibers." What does that mean? That sounds synthetic b/c why not say hairs?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 22, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I saw, but it wasn't available for the preorder. And yeah, wth?! I noticed the Instagram post just said "softest fibers." What does that mean? That sounds synthetic b/c why not say hairs?



I asked and they said it was squirrel...


----------



## boschicka (Jan 22, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> I asked and they said it was squirrel...


Hooray! Look at you being an adult and just asking. Never even occurred to me.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 22, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Hooray! Look at you being an adult and just asking. Never even occurred to me.



lol...not really adulting while buying another brush I don’t need because it’s freaking cute...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 22, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> lol...not really adulting while buying another brush I don’t need because it’s freaking cute...



It really is cute!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 29, 2020)

Does anyone know if "extra lucky" people still receive gift cards in their lucky bags? I know BL did that at one point, but I haven't heard mention of it this round or the last.


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Does anyone know if "extra lucky" people still receive gift cards in their lucky bags? I know BL did that at one point, but I haven't heard mention of it this round or the last.


I looked at quite a few bags on IG when most people started receiving them and I do not recall seeing anyone post a gift card.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 17, 2020)

*Just a head's up for those who missed the first release, the Sonia G Sky Eye set is coming back into stock very soon! I got an email this morning. I did a quick review of her descriptions and comparisons. I am sold! I love her brushes. So I may try to grab the set this time.


*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 17, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Just a head's up for those who missed the first release, the Sonia G Sky Eye set is coming back into stock very soon! I got an email this morning. I did a quick review of her descriptions and comparisons. I am sold! I love her brushes. So I may try to grab the set this time.*



I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 17, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Just a head's up for those who missed the first release, the Sonia G Sky Eye set is coming back into stock very soon! I got an email this morning. I did a quick review of her descriptions and comparisons. I am sold! I love her brushes. So I may try to grab the set this time.
> 
> View attachment 67311
> *



I signed up for the restock! I feel like I’ve been waiting for this a very long time lol


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 17, 2020)

I signed up also but most likely wont purchased i want the face set!!!!  it taking her so long to restock!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 17, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> I signed up also but most likely wont purchased i want the face set!!!!  it taking her so long to restock!



Girl, you and me both. I really want that face set. I hope the fact that the eye set is on its way back means the face set will be following closely behind


----------



## boschicka (Feb 17, 2020)

From Sonia G's blog:

The Sky Eye brushes will first be available as a set as we are receiving only a partial shipment, but in the near future (I imagine just a few weeks after at the time of the next delivery) they will also be released as individuals.

From the original collection, the ones on the picture below are the ones being delivered but not ready yet! My guess is probably sometime in March, I will confirm once I have a date.
Worker One, Face One, Face Two, Sculpt One, Sculpt Three, Sculpt Four

Then, at about the same timing, we will have these Pro brushes back:
Builder Pro, Blender Pro, Worker Pro, Detail Pro, Fan Pro, Cheek Pro, Inochige Pro, Face Pro, Designer Pro

After all these shipments arrived, we should finally receive the Sky Face Set.
Depending on how many we receive, the Sky Face Set may first be available as a set and then individually at a later date (if all arrive together we will release them individually at the same time).  My guess is that the Sky Face set will arrive in April or beginning of May, we are still speaking about 2020  

I mentioned recently that there are also new items coming in 2020, so the next new thing is an item that required a lot of time to complete. We are only receiving a very small delivery (very soon!) but just like the brushes, it’s not Limited Edition and if this new item is interesting to you, we will continue making it. Spoilers: _it’s not a brush_…


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 18, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed.


*Lord help me...I'm considering letting go of my WG eye set...*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 18, 2020)

*I know right?!? The WG eye brushes are good. And I can will tell you, I poo-pooed SG up until I bought her Pro Eye set...and then I was hooked.  Several eye and face brushes later, I just have not reached for the WG. Except for his lovely fan brush and air brush! So, I may pass the others on to my library assistant. She will absolutely love them.*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 18, 2020)

*Woooohooo! Set your alarms! The Sky Eye Set, which will restock at 10AM PT on Thursday, February 20th!*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 18, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Woooohooo! Set your alarms! The Sky Eye set will restock at 10 AM PT (1 PM EST) on Thursday, February 20th!*


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 18, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I know right?!? The WG eye brushes are good. And I can will tell you, I poo-pooed SG up until I bought her Pro Eye set...and then I was hooked.  Several eye and face brushes later, I just have not reached for the WG. Except for his lovely fan brush and air brush! So, I may pass the others on to my library assistant. She will absolutely love them.*


HOW DARE YOU!!!!  WG number 20 is the best eye brushe I have! I own 2 of them and they are ALWAYS dirty I need another 4 of them hahaha but seriously I can send you my address next time you want to clean up your WG brush stash


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 18, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> HOW DARE YOU!!!!  WG number 20 is the best eye brushe I have! I own 2 of them and they are ALWAYS dirty I need another 4 of them hahaha but seriously I can send you my address next time you want to clean up your WG brush stash



*Oh no! Sorry to offend  lol! Please do PM your addie to me! Keeping all things in the beauty family.*


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 20, 2020)

I ordered the Sonia G Sky Eye set - they will be here tomorrow!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 20, 2020)

Alysse011 said:


> I ordered the Sonia G Sky Eye set - they will be here tomorrow!



*LOL! Okay, so last night I got a text from Beautylish offering me the pre-order option. I almost missed out because I missed their response. They contacted me again about an hour ago and placed the order for me. 
 

I will say this, this morning I also saw some not so happy IG posts about customers being able to pre-order these brushes. My take on it is this. Beautylish seems to be about customer service and perhaps rewarding loyal customers. That's how I feel like I am being treated being able to pre-order. It's no so much an advantage as a value added service. *


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 20, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! Okay, so last night I got a text from Beautylish offering me the pre-order option. I almost missed out because I missed their response. They contacted me again about an hour ago and placed the order for me.
> 
> 
> I will say this, this morning I also saw some not so happy IG posts about customers being able to pre-order these brushes. My take on it is this. Beautylish seems to be about customer service and perhaps rewarding loyal customers. That's how I feel like I am being treated being able to pre-order. It's no so much an advantage as a value added service. *



oh gosh of course people are upset. I deleted Instagram (my only social media) in December and have felt so much lighter lol. I kept it because I do like to keep up with certain people and things, but the benefits have outweighed the negatives so far.

I see it the same way as you though. I am a good customer, and I appreciate that they seem to value that and reward it. Sephora should take note.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2020)

Alysse011 said:


> oh gosh of course people are upset. I deleted Instagram (my only social media) in December and have felt so much lighter lol. I kept it because I do like to keep up with certain people and things, but the benefits have outweighed the negatives so far.
> 
> I see it the same way as you though. I am a good customer, and I appreciate that they seem to value that and reward it. Sephora should take note.


* I came off all SM in 2012 & 2013. For many reasons including valuing IRL relationships and my personal sanity. I guess you would say I "ghost" IG when info is posted here and shared on beauty blogs I like. So I still see negative stuff. Ugh. And not having accounts absolutely keeps me from participating in the muck! 

As for Beautylish, they have got it down on securing loyal returning customers. My texts with their CS, even when I turn down an offer are always upbeat and friendly. They don't hard sell! 

p.s. I'm really excited about the new brushes. I feel like I've curated a really awesome set of beauty tools!
*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 21, 2020)

The set didn't sell out in pre-order, so what is everyone complaining about?


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2020)

boschicka said:


> The set didn't sell out in pre-order, so what is everyone complaining about?


*Good Morning Boss Lady! Doing my early am cardio...*


----------



## boschicka (Feb 21, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Good Morning Boss Lady! Doing my early am cardio...*


Morning! I'm doing my early am lounging. Work out extra hard on my behalf.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 22, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed.



* Absolutely not disappointed! The brushes are beautiful! They are not redundant nor duplicate.  I'm excited to start using them!


p.s. Zoom in to see the name of each brush*.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 22, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> * Absolutely not disappointed! The brushes are beautiful! They are not redundant nor duplicate.  I'm excited to start using them!*


I think these are my favorite Sonia G brushes.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 23, 2020)

My shipment got delayed but will be here tomorrow!


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 23, 2020)

Alysse011 said:


> oh gosh of course people are upset. I deleted Instagram (my only social media) in December and have felt so much lighter lol. I kept it because I do like to keep up with certain people and things, but the benefits have outweighed the negatives so far.
> 
> I see it the same way as you though. I am a good customer, and I appreciate that they seem to value that and reward it. Sephora should take note.



I just dont understand why people are so upset everyone, can add their name on the pre-order mailing list just create an account, be aware when a new launch will be happenning and write your email down and STOP complaining  (that was what I was screeming at my phone screen when I was reading those comments)


----------



## lenchen (Feb 26, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Lord help me...I'm considering letting go of my WG eye set...*


I loved the eye set so much that I purchased a second sky eye set.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 26, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I think these are my favorite Sonia G brushes.


I agree same!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2020)

*Sonia G ~ The Walnut Brush Holder -
Bespoke and chi chi expensive at $185*

*
















I love the idea of this, but it is completely out of my budget!*


----------



## boschicka (Mar 9, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Sonia G ~ The Walnut Brush Holder -
> Bespoke and chi chi expensive at $185*
> 
> *
> ...


I was hoping for something more creative. Don't know what that could possibly be, mind you. But I'm meh about a glorified brush cup.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 9, 2020)

This is a hard item to justify at this price point. I can appreciate the craftsmanship but c'mon!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 9, 2020)

You could probably find something similar on Etsy for a lot cheaper.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 10, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> You could probably find something similar on Etsy for a lot cheaper.


*Exactly! There are super skilled artisans that could easily replicate. In fact there may already be paintbrush/art tool holders like this, with an adjustable center. 



 boschicka
 ~ If the holder was lacquered in that rich red or royal blue of her brushes   Lord knows what the price would be, but it would truly say luxury. *


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 13, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Sonia G ~ The Walnut Brush Holder -
> Bespoke and chi chi expensive at $185*
> 
> *
> ...


 

Wow, pretty but this is price gouging. If you have a friend who's good at woodworking or even crafting, they can assemble this brush container very easily.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 14, 2020)

DMcG9 said:


> Wow, pretty but this is price gouging. If you have a friend who's good at woodworking or even crafting, they can assemble this brush container very easily.


Hell, you can get something like this at a Home Goods store for those of us that aren't handy.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 24, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hell, you can get something like this at a Home Goods store for those of us that aren't handy.



Totally. This should be a Gift With Purchase for the brush sets.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2020)

*Just got an email for the Spring giftcard event. It starts tomorrow.  Not sure I can justify spending that much money right now. Ffffpppptthhhhh*


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 25, 2020)

I think i’ll pass, i know companies wants our money but i just feels all those sales from cosmetics companies is too much too soon let us breathe and figure out how we will pay our rent! Anywho i dont even know if i order now when i will receive my package with everything happening


----------



## Shars (Mar 26, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> I think i’ll pass, i know companies wants our money but i just feels all those sales from cosmetics companies is too much too soon let us breathe and figure out how we will pay our rent! Anywho i dont even know if i order now when i will receive my package with everything happening


I feel the same re being bombarded with sales by these companies. Especially since many of them hardly give us sales as is. Why a sale now?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 26, 2020)

Because their sales dropped . No one is buying anything.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 26, 2020)

Shars said:


> I feel the same re being bombarded with sales by these companies. Especially since many of them hardly give us sales as is. Why a sale now?



Like Monsy said sales has dropped, people are not spending unless it is for food and Netflix (haha) but I'm sure it was already a trend 

 fur4elise
  post an article a couple weeks ago on how the beauty industry was seeing a drop in revenue. I just have this feeling they are throwing at us all those sales right at the beginning of this force quanrantine because people technically still have money it will be in 2weeks or a month were people will realized that they spend their last pay cheque then it will really hurt. Beautylish is not the only company doing it but unlike Sephora, who has been offering a couple of time a year % off for no reason at all for a while now, Beautylish used to only offered once a year the gift card event.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 26, 2020)

I mean NM and saks gave 25% off
that NEVER happens!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2020)

*Yesterday Nordstrom announced a furlough for executives with a pay cut. So despite the sales, people are definitely spending less especially on luxury and non-essentials. 

This was my essential for the week.  



My devilish dog claimed my one pair of slippers as chew toys. Slippers are essential for my telecommute! *


----------



## Shars (Mar 27, 2020)

Monsy said:


> I mean NM and saks gave 25% off
> that NEVER happens!


That's exactly what I'm saying. You may get a code for $50 off $200 purchase or once every year they may have a sale that includes beauty but I have NEVER seen any of them offer 25% off and almost never in the spring time. Well we'll see how things go. I for one don't need anything and won't buy just because of a sale. As VAL4M said, there's too much uncertainty surrounding jobs and how long this elephant will take to leave the room. I hope people are being wise financially even if they feel they need some retail therapy to lift their spirits.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2020)

Shars said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. You may get a code for $50 off $200 purchase or once every year they may have a sale that includes beauty but I have NEVER seen any of them offer 25% off and almost never in the spring time. Well we'll see how things go. *I for one don't need anything and won't buy just because of a sale. As VAL4M said, there's too much uncertainty surrounding jobs *and how long this elephant will take to leave the room. *I hope people are being wise financially *even if they feel they need some retail therapy to lift their spirits.



*I totally agree. This is where I give thanks for having been part of the low/no buy group. A few years of practice has curtailed my impulse buying and "retail therapy." I have to say all of a sudden I am more aware of all kinds of consumption and use in our household. And that could be because when I went to the grocery store yesterday, the things that were once plentiful are gone and there are limits on other staples, like eggs. 

Just like 

 VAL4M
 I am super thankful to still have my job and to be working. However, I am super concerned about my student assistants. Thankfully, the university is doing all it can to provide support. They even started a hardship fund.*


----------



## lenchen (Mar 28, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I totally agree. This is where I give thanks for having been part of the low/no buy group. A few years of practice has curtailed my impulse buying and "retail therapy."** I have to say all of a sudden I am more aware of all kinds of consumption and use in our household. And that could be because when I went to the grocery store yesterday, the things that were once plentiful are gone and there are limits on other staples, like eggs. *
> 
> *Just like
> 
> ...



Same! I really haven't been purchasing much of anything in terms of beauty/luxuries. I felt so lucky and blessed to find toilet paper the other day, eggs, rice, and Pasta today that i'm careful with how much I consume..As you said, i'm thankful that I have a job as well.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 28, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Sonia G ~ The Walnut Brush Holder -
> Bespoke and chi chi expensive at $185*
> 
> *
> ...


Same! while I loved Sonia G, the brush holder is just not a practical purchase for me.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 28, 2020)

DMcG9 said:


> Totally. This should be a Gift With Purchase for the brush sets.


Agreed!


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 10, 2020)

Sonia G brushes are up Face Pro and Sky eyeshadow brush set (and also sold individually) i did buy 5 at last was always solding out so fast!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Sonia G brushes are up Face Pro and Sky eyeshadow brush set (and also sold individually) i did buy 5 at last was always solding out so fast!



*Oooh! Brush Envy! I still have one payment left on the Sky Eye set I purchased in February so I am not allowed to partake *sad panda*. And I am being careful with my spending too. But I am happy for you! Hope you love your new babies!*


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 10, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Oooh! Brush Envy! I still have one payment left on the Sky Eye set I purchased in February so I am not allowed to partake *sad panda*. And I am being careful with my spending too. But I am happy for you! Hope you love your new babies!*


I didn’t want to purchased any until i could add ALL the brushes i wanted and it finally happened today  my last purchase was a year ago (on the beautylish website) so timing not great but i was semi good for a couple of months


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 11, 2020)

I just noticed the restock. I usually get another of my favorite with when there is a restock but I haven't really been making up really so I'm a bit unsure.  I may just pass. I know I was kind of just discovering the merits of the mini booster when I cooled off with making up.  Really it was before I was staying home. I was just busy and could not really get to my eye make up too much.  But I remember starting to use that brush a few different ways.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 19, 2020)

Sky Face Set from Sonia G. restock on Tuesday, and the brushes will be available individually then as well.

https://www.temptalia.com/sonia-g-the-sky-face-set-restock-individual-release-on-april-21st/


----------



## MaryJane (May 12, 2020)

Has anyone tried the new Wayne Goss lipsticks? Mine arrived yesterday and I was able to test them today. If you've seen any of videos or swatches and thought, like i did, that several of the colors look very, very similar, you'd be right! 

I have Amaryllis, Lotus, Dahlia, and Lily. I can see subtle differences when i swatch them on my hand but, on my lips, they are almost identical. One is more peach, one more brown based, and the other is just a little deeper. Lily is the only color that differs - it's more mauve pink based and very pretty.

The formula is phenomenal. It glides across the lips and leaves a beautiful shine to the lips. 

I'll be keeping Lily for sure and one of the others. 

I would recommend checking this out just keep in mind how similar the colors are.

BTW, as a reference, i have almost no color in my lips.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 12, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> Has anyone tried the new Wayne Goss lipsticks? Mine arrived yesterday and I was able to test them today. If you've seen any of videos or swatches and thought, like i did, that several of the colors look very, very similar, you'd be right!
> 
> I have Amaryllis, Lotus, Dahlia, and Lily. I can see subtle differences when i swatch them on my hand but, on my lips, they are almost identical. One is more peach, one more brown based, and the other is just a little deeper. Lily is the only color that differs - it's more mauve pink based and very pretty.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I was planning on Lily when they restock. Do the lipstick have any fragrance?


----------



## MaryJane (May 12, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks! I was planning on Lily when they restock. Do the lipstick have any fragrance?


They have a slight, mild scent. I didn't smell it at all when I had it on but do smell it when I'm close to the bullet. I'm not sure how to describe it but it isn't over the top.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 14, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> Has anyone tried the new Wayne Goss lipsticks? Mine arrived yesterday and I was able to test them today. If you've seen any of videos or swatches and thought, like i did, that several of the colors look very, very similar, you'd be right!
> 
> I have Amaryllis, Lotus, Dahlia, and Lily. I can see subtle differences when i swatch them on my hand but, on my lips, they are almost identical. One is more peach, one more brown based, and the other is just a little deeper. Lily is the only color that differs - it's more mauve pink based and very pretty.
> 
> ...



Did you get any glosses too? I will stay away from the glosses due to the mint flavor. I don't need tingly lips. If I wanted bigger lips, I would get a filler.


----------



## MaryJane (May 15, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you get any glosses too? I will stay away from the glosses due to the mint flavor. I don't need tingly lips. If I wanted bigger lips, I would get a filler.


No, I didn't get any of the glosses. From some of the reviews I've seen, they have a mint scent but aren't tingly.


----------



## VAL4M (May 20, 2020)

Beautylish has a spring sales soon  they really need to get some stuff out wonder what will be up for sales some Viseart (but never the palette I want LOL) Natasha Denona stuff is usually for sale too


----------



## Shars (May 20, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Beautylish has a spring sales soon  they really need to get some stuff out wonder what will be up for sales some Viseart (but never the palette I want LOL) Natasha Denona stuff is usually for sale too


This is the second sale they've had this year.... interesting. Last sale I almost got one of those big Viseart palette but all my current palettes were giving me the side eye so I chickened out lol.


----------



## VAL4M (May 20, 2020)

Shars said:


> This is the second sale they've had this year.... interesting. Last sale I almost got one of those big Viseart palette but all my current palettes were giving me the side eye so I chickened out lol.


I know!!! Same here so tempting but never enough to pull the trigger  And never any sales on any brushes!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 16, 2020)

*Wayne Goss ~ The Artist Collection - $175*
*


*
*The do remind me of calligraphy brushes. They will be a skip for me. I love the SG brushes I have, and don't see where I would use these in my makeup routine. *


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 16, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Wayne Goss ~ The Artist Collection - $175*
> 
> *
> View attachment 67742
> ...



They are pretty to look at on the vanity, but I don't think I would reach for them very often. Most likely, this is a pass for me.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 16, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Wayne Goss ~ The Artist Collection - $175*
> 
> *
> View attachment 67742
> ...


same!


Mac-Guy said:


> They are pretty to look at on the vanity, but I don't think I would reach for them very often. Most likely, this is a pass for me.


definite skip for me as well.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm sure they're well made but I can't justify spending that much $$ on brushes.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 17, 2020)

is anyone participating in the 2020 gift card event?


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 19, 2020)

lenchen said:


> is anyone participating in the 2020 gift card event?


I think sooo I have a couple of things only hoping they will still be in stock when the event will start. I didn't participate this spring because more then half of the products on my list was gone


----------



## Shars (Oct 20, 2020)

lenchen said:


> is anyone participating in the 2020 gift card event?


I may be doing so just because I have some stuff to restock on. I wonder if they'll be having items discounted again like last year. I believe that was the first time I've ever seen items discounted on Beautylish! I need to get more Bioderma miscellar water with the pump, this Embryolisse tonic water spray I discovered last year and maybe a brush or two. I also have several overpriced Slip sleep masks in my cart lol. 

Are you going to take advantage?


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 22, 2020)

SO the Gift Card event is today!!! 
I will have my cart ready! 

Hi, I wanted to let you know the Beautylish Gift Card Event launches tomorrow October 22nd at 9:00 AM PDT / 12 PM EDT.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 23, 2020)

Shars said:


> I may be doing so just because I have some stuff to restock on. I wonder if they'll be having items discounted again like last year. I believe that was the first time I've ever seen items discounted on Beautylish! I need to get more Bioderma miscellar water with the pump, this Embryolisse tonic water spray I discovered last year and maybe a brush or two. I also have several overpriced Slip sleep masks in my cart lol.
> 
> Are you going to take advantage?


Yep, a sweet Angel gave me a gift card, and I have some brushes on my wishlist, so I will take advantage and get those, and the  boogie farmacy coconut hydrating mask, or I may wait and take advantage of Farmacy's black Friday sale and get it there.


VAL4M said:


> SO the Gift Card event is today!!!
> I will have my cart ready!
> 
> Hi, I wanted to let you know the Beautylish Gift Card Event launches tomorrow October 22nd at 9:00 AM PDT / 12 PM EDT.


Yay! I got 2 brushes off  my wishlist!


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 25, 2020)

lenchen said:


> Yep, a sweet Angel gave me a gift card, and I have some brushes on my wishlist, so I will take advantage and get those, and the  boogie farmacy coconut hydrating mask, or I may wait and take advantage of Farmacy's black Friday sale and get it there.
> 
> Yay! I got 2 brushes off  my wishlist!


Good for you I totally went left field with my brushes purchased I reorder my Chikuhodo GSN 10 eyeshadow brushed it is my third i used that brush everytime I do my makeup so i needed a 3rd one. but I saw that Koyudo was realising a brush set that was available in individual so I decide to finaly tried the brand I order Kakishibuzome Series KSZ-06 Eyeliner Brush and Yoshiki Series Yoshiki-001 Powder Brush so I hope I like them and I add 2 good molecules skincare product (I was semi good)


----------



## lenchen (Oct 27, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Good for you I totally went left field with my brushes purchased I reorder my Chikuhodo GSN 10 eyeshadow brushed it is my third i used that brush everytime I do my makeup so i needed a 3rd one. but I saw that Koyudo was realising a brush set that was available in individual so I decide to finaly tried the brand I order Kakishibuzome Series KSZ-06 Eyeliner Brush and Yoshiki Series Yoshiki-001 Powder Brush so I hope I like them and I add 2 good molecules skincare product (I was semi good)


Very nice haul!


----------



## Shars (Oct 27, 2020)

lenchen said:


> Yep, a sweet Angel gave me a gift card, and I have some brushes on my wishlist, so I will take advantage and get those, and the  boogie farmacy coconut hydrating mask, or I may wait and take advantage of Farmacy's black Friday sale and get it there.
> 
> Yay! I got 2 brushes off  my wishlist!


I just got boring stuff lol. I got the Bioderma Hydrabio 3 pack with the pump (restock) and a Toning lotion from the brand to try. I've been using a lot more concealer these days than foundation so I grabbed one from Natasha Denona. Then I noticed a lot of items from Makeup Atelier were on sale/clearance so I picked up some loose powders and two concealers. I saw good reviews on the Omorovicza Queen of Hungary Mist so picked up a small bottle in addition to restocking my Embryolisse Beauty Water (Eau de Beaute Rosamelis) - Love that stuff! I haven't really had any brushes on my list since technically I'm still on a brush ban - I'm gifting myself the Sonia G cheek brush (sky) with one of my giftcards though lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 3, 2020)

*Oooh! New Sonia G Goodness!
She said she will reveal more on her blog tomorrow


*


----------



## boschicka (Dec 3, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Oooh! New Sonia G Goodness!
> She said she will reveal more on her blog tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 68504
> *


OH EM GEE!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 4, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Oooh! New Sonia G Goodness!
> She said she will reveal more on her blog tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 68504
> *


I'm also interested in these. The handles do look shorter than her usual ones so I was wondering if this is like a travel set. Either way I'm interested lol.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 4, 2020)

In any case, those handles look gorgeous!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 5, 2020)

Beautylish has the measurements, they aren't all exactly the same length and no more than 13cm.  And I think the price is $125...


----------



## lenchen (Dec 7, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Beautylish has the measurements, they aren't all exactly the same length and no more than 13cm.  And I think the price is $125...


It's a travel set, and im definitely getting these!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 7, 2020)

I will mention the eye brushes in this set are mini versions from the sky eye brush set, and the face brushes are new shapes. I will say it's a very well thought out brush set.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 8, 2020)

lenchen said:


> I will mention the eye brushes in this set are mini versions from the sky eye brush set, and the face brushes are new shapes. I will say it's a very well thought out brush set.


Yes, I think it's very well thought out also!  I like the shape of the eye brushes and that they can be used with cream shadows (which I'm trying to use up all the cream products I have before they dry out)  I'm definitely getting this set.


----------



## fur4elise (May 21, 2021)

*New Wayne Goss Brushes ~ The Goss Edit






*


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2021)

*Ooh a hot minute since we've been here...
New Sonia G. ~ Lotus Brush Set ~ July 14th






*

Images from temptalia


----------



## boschicka (Jul 13, 2021)

I did the preorder for these. I love colored brushes and know I'll enjoy the eye brushes for sure.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jul 13, 2021)

boschicka said:


> I did the preorder for these. I love colored brushes and know I'll enjoy the eye brushes for sure.




So did I. They are stunning. Also thinking about the fusion set but may wait until they restock the set


----------



## lenchen (Jul 18, 2021)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooh a hot minute since we've been here...
> New Sonia G. ~ Lotus Brush Set ~ July 14th
> 
> View attachment 69568
> ...


I purchased this set! i'm waiting on delivery, I'll let everyone know my thoughts.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 28, 2021)

Love the Lotus set and the fusion set.  The foundation brush in the lotus set is so unique.  I used it with Westman A. foundation, which I've been having a hard time to apply nicely, that brush was perfect.  Applied nicely, evenly no brush strokes and super gentle, not pokey.  The white bristle eye brushes are great for the gel/powder type shadows.  A great set.  The fusion brushes are a natural/synthetic mix and also feel super soft.  So far I'm very happy but my wallet is crying.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 28, 2021)

The color on these brushes are stunning,


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2021)

DILLIGAF said:


> The color on these brushes are stunning,


I'm surprised the set is still available. It's nice to see a limited edition product launch with enough stock so people don't need to lose their minds. I plan to purchase an additional set now that everyone has had time to buy one.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 4, 2021)

Has anyone tried any of the Wayne Goss eye shadow palettes? I’m considering the new one but would like to know what people think of the quality, etc.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Aug 5, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Wayne Goss eye shadow palettes? I’m considering the new one but would like to know what people think of the quality, etc.


I was just coming on here to ask that same question. I"m curious about his entire line


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 19, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Wayne Goss eye shadow palettes? I’m considering the new one but would like to know what people think of the quality, etc.


I've heard about the Wayne Goss line and was curious about it too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 25, 2021)

I recently hauled a few things: the niacinamide toner from Good Molecules, a Sonia G. Detail Pro Brush, and a Smith Cosmetics 203 angled liner brush.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 28, 2022)

The Sonia G lotus set is coming back - and will have singles available as well! Might have to look into this….


----------

